# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  [Mode] Election Mister DVP.com : gagnant => pharaonix :aie:

## SnakemaN

::king::  Election Mister DVP.com  ::king:: 

Voila suite  une trs bonne ide d'un certain troyen prnomm David,
Je lance ce petit topic pour que nos geekette surxites puissent exprimer toute leurs extase devant nos corps de geek en ruth.... ::P:  

Alors voila les modalits du concours :
1) Les inscriptions commence ds maintenant, faites-en la demande sur ce topic, la liste seras mise  jour
2) Puis lorsque les inscriptions seront close, pour participer, ces messieurs doivent prsenter :

- *Une photo en portrait cadre sur le visage * 
- *Une photo de plein pied Tenue de tout les jours * 
- *Une photo de plein pied Tenue de Soire * 
- *Une photo de plein pied Tenue de Plage *  (optionnel, par pudeur...)

*note* : *les-dites photos me seront envoyes en lien par MP !*
_afin de prsenter tout le monde d'un coup !_ :;):  

3) Puis lorsque les inscriptions seront close et photos envoyes un sondage sera mis en pace par MP  BiM pour comptabiliser les votes ne pourrons voter que les membres fminin de DVP !

Messieurs  vos claviers ! (le trollisme ne sera que moyennement tolr  ::twisted:: , je compte sur les modos  ::D:  )

- Inscriptions CLOSE -
- Dpot des photos CLOS -
- Prparation des prsentations - TERMINEE
-Vote - EN COURS -

*Photos Page 65*
http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...203742&page=65


Participants :  :8-):  
- DavidDeTroyes
- shadowmoon
- SnakemaN
- pharaonix 
- ArHacKnIdE
- Rei angelus
- BizuR
- jbrasselet
- lakitrid
- buchs
- Skyrunner
- loka
- BertrandA
- Bujuman
- Cybher

Electrices :  :;):  
-  liza83
- Sachiel31
- Oluha
- BiM
- anitshka
- TrinityDev
- ultracoxy
- milia
- lou87
- ellene
- Allyson
- khany
- nebule
- morgiane

RECAPITULATIF

----------


## gorgonite

un corps de geek...  ::vomi::

----------


## SnakemaN

> un corps de geek...


Alors petit malin, je t'inscris ?  ::twisted::   ::lol::

----------


## BiM

> - *Une photo de plein pied Tenue de Plage *


J'ai une rclamation !

T'espres voir des filles avec a... ?

----------


## SnakemaN

> J'ai une rclamation !
> T'espres voir des filles avec a... ?


Election Mister DVP.com.... ::roll:: 

note = la combi complete est aussi considere comme une tenue de plage.... ::lol::

----------


## shadowmoon

BIM, d'aprs ce que j'ai compris ce sont les photos que les partcipants devront fournir au jury fminin

----------


## BiM

Ah... Ben j'attend de voir alors  ::): 

Le jury est exclusivement fminin ?

----------


## shadowmoon

je pose ma candidature.

----------


## mavina

j'attends aussi l'election de miss dvp... Y'a pas de raisons qu'il n'y ai que ces demoiselles qui se rincent l'oeuil  ::aie:: 

Fred

----------


## BiM

Vous tes plus nombreux alors on a besoin de slectionner.

Nous on est dj pr-selectionnes.

----------


## Sachiel31

> Ah... Ben j'attend de voir alors 
> 
> Le jury est exclusivement fminin ?


Moi aussi j'attend de voir   ::mrgreen:: 

A mon avis il faut que le jury soit *exclusivement fminin* 


@snakeman : tu lances l'lection mais tu ne te prsentes pas???  ::?:

----------


## Oluha

> j'attends aussi l'election de miss dvp... Y'a pas de raisons qu'il n'y ai que ces demoiselles qui se rincent l'oeuil


t'attends pas  une photo en tenue de plage dans ce cas  ::lol::

----------


## Sachiel31

> t'attends pas  une photo en tenue de plage dans ce cas


Pareil  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

@oluha, sachiel31  ::triste::   ::cry::

----------


## anitshka

> Ah... Ben j'attend de voir alors 
> 
> Le jury est exclusivement fminin ?


Je veux bien faire partie du jury  moi   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## SnakemaN

> @snakeman : tu lances l'lection mais tu ne te prsentes pas???


Ben en gnral c'est moi qui prend les photos... ::lol::  
Mais bon je vais me dbrouiller... ::?:

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

visage


tenue de plage



tenue de soire





nan je sortirai pas d'abord!!!  ::aie:: 





> Messieurs  vos claviers ! (le trollisme ne sera que moyennement tolr , je compte sur les modos  )


il tait pas l pour rigoler ce message?  ::D:  et puis t'avais qu' dire les (ir)responsables aussi d'abord  ::fou::

----------


## SnakemaN

> visage
> (pff)
> tenue de plage
> (pff)
> tenue de soire
> (pfff)
> nan je sortirai pas d'abord!!! 
> 
> 
> il tait pas l pour rigoler ce message?  et puis t'avais qu' dire les (ir)responsables aussi d'abord


As tu le prends comme ca ?  ::twisted::

----------


## mavina

> t'attends pas  une photo en tenue de plage dans ce cas


Bah j'ai jamais dit que je voulais des tenues ultra sexis qui reveilleraient mme la plus coince des libidos... ::mouarf::  

Fred

P.S. : Moi j'adore les yeux, donc si un jour je suis dnas le jury pour cette election, ...  ::P:

----------


## SnakemaN

Tu t'incris Fred ?  ::D:

----------


## mavina

malheuresement je ne suis ni beau, ni sexy, ni assez prtentieux pour tenter un concours de beaut ...  ::roll::  
Fred

----------


## SnakemaN

> malheuresement je ne suis ni beau, ni sexy, ni assez prtentieux pour tenter un concours de beaut ...  
> Fred


Qu'est-ce que tu crois, moi non plus !  ::lol::  
Mais c'est pour rigoler !  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> malheuresement je ne suis ni beau, ni sexy


de meme, je le fais "pour le fun".

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

bon puisque je suis inscrit  l'insu de mon plein gr, j'ai pas le choix!!! (oui c'est moi cette fois sur chaque photo)

tenue de tous les jours:
click moi ma gueule

tenue de soire:
click moi ma gueule
click moi ma gueule

tenue de plage:
click moi ma gueule

photo du visage
click moi ma gueule
click moi ma gueule

NON, j'ai pas honte!!! OUI je m'amuse comme un ptit fou et pis d'abord c'est la faute  l'alcool...  ::aie::  et pis j'ai meme pas mis les pires





> As tu le prends comme ca ?


c'etait pour vous prparer avant de voir mes photos en robe  ::mouarf::

----------


## SnakemaN

> bon puisque je suis inscrit  l'insu de mon plein gr, j'ai pas le choix!!! (oui c'est moi cette fois sur chaque photo)
> [...]
> NON, j'ai pas honte!!! OUI je m'amuse comme un ptit fou et pis d'abord c'est la faute  l'alcool...  et pis j'ai meme pas mis les pires


 ::mouarf3:: 
Merci d'avoir jouer le jeu !

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

OLLALALALALLALAL


Ca tue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Dpchez-vous de balacer des dossiers je veux voter!!!  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Sachiel31

Pharaonix le rouge te va bien, tu es trs *belle* sur la photo
 ::mouarf3::

----------


## pcaboche

@phara:
 ::mouarf3:: 



C'est marrant le nombre de "forks" du sujet original:c'est parti de la RID de Strasbourg, post dans les vloutions du cluba a ensuite donn un jeu sur la photo de groupe avec le qui est qui post dans le forum "jeu" de la tavernea continue avec l'lection de Mister Developpez, dans la TaverneJe me demande ce que a donnera ensuite...  ::koi::

----------


## SnakemaN

> [...]
> Je me demande ce que a donnera ensuite...


L'inscription officielle de_ pcaboche_ au concours ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Arnaud F.

Qques petites choses, j'aimerai faire une petite proposition, toute les filles qui veulent faire partie du jury *devrait* galement post une photo pour voir qui vote pour nous  ::P:  ( y a pas de raisons qu'y a que nous qui mettons nos photos  :;):  )

Ensuite, non je ferais pas parti du concours parce que j'ai pas de tenu de plage ( j'y vais jamais  ::aie::  dur  trouver en alsace ) et j'ai pas de tenue de soire spcifique vu que c'est la mme que je mets en journe  ::langue:: 

De toute faon, c'est pas quitable, c'est dj perdu d'avance, *phara*  dj gagn  ::aie:: 

++

[edit] Je plussoie *pcaboche*  ::roll::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Qques petites choses, j'aimerai faire une petite proposition, toute les filles qui veulent faire partie du jury *devrait* galement post une photo pour voir qui vote pour nous  ( y a pas de raisons qu'y a que nous qui mettons nos photos  )
> 
> De toute faon, c'est pas quitable, c'est dj perdu d'avance, *phara*  dj gagn




Les mauvaises excuses, il ne faut pas avoir peur du jury et encore moins partir dfaitiste!!!!!!!!  ( ca risque de donner de mauvaise ides aux autres et donc pas de photos.. ::pleure::

----------


## Arnaud F.

> Les mauvaises excuses, il ne faut pas avoir peur du jury et encore moins partir dfaitiste!!!!!!!!  ( ca risque de donner de mauvaise ides aux autres et donc pas de photos..


Je suis d'accord,  ::lol:: 

Seulement avec 2 photos sur les 4 requises j'irai pas loin  ::P: 
N'empeche que vous aussi vous pouvez faire comme *sachiel31* et mettre une photo de vous  :;):  y a pas de raisons

++

----------


## BiM

Oh non parrain, inscris toi !!!

Je refuse que les lectrices posent leur photo... Dj qu'on est pas beaucoup, vous allez nous faire fuir.

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> N'empeche que vous aussi vous pouvez faire comme *sachiel31* et mettre une photo de vous  y a pas de raisons



J'adore le "y a pas de raisons"...Il y en a dj une c'est MISTER DVP et pas MISS DVP...donc..PHOTOS!!!!!!!! Pas grave si il y en a deux, je ne sais pas quand a cloture mais vous devez bien avoir le temps de prendre une tite photo avec toutes ces nouvelles technologies  notre disposition  ::D:

----------


## Oberown

Pour la parit, il faudrait aussi organiser un concours fminin aussi.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Pour la parit, il faudrait aussi organiser un concours fminin aussi.



Depuis quand ce sont les mecs qui rclament la parit!!!  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## SnakemaN

> Je suis d'accord, 
> 
> Seulement avec 2 photos sur les 4 requises j'irai pas loin 
> (...)


*
Et bien ce n'est pas grave si vous n'avez pas toutes les photos, il y aura moins de critres (par chance ou malchance) afin que les filles puissent voter c'est tout....*

----------


## SnakemaN

> Pour la parit, il faudrait aussi organiser un concours fminin aussi.


Chaque chose en son temps... ::D:  
Oberown nouveau candidat ?  ::P:

----------


## BiM

> Vous tes plus nombreux alors on a besoin de slectionner.
> 
> Nous on est dj pr-selectionnes.


Je me rpte  ::): 

Pour la parit il faut un nombre gal de filles et de garcons, alors si tu supprimes des garcons, t'es dj mme pas sr d'avoir la parit... Alors si tu te mets  supprimer des filles...

----------


## pcaboche

> Je refuse que les lectrices posent leur photo...


C'est et 'a toujours t une condition _sine qua non_  la validation des votes.


Est-ce que developpez se transformerait peu  peu en www.quoimagueule.com ?  ::koi::

----------


## ultracoxy

* mode fille capricieuse on
Je veux et j'exige d'tre une lectrice !  ::P:  
* mode fille capricieuse off

Je vais me rgaler !  :;):

----------


## BiM

Snake > Edites ton post pour ajouter les lectrices.

----------


## SnakemaN

> C'est et 'a toujours t une condition _sine qua non_  la validation des votes.


Mais non ! allez pas cette fois, on fera une lection de Miss DVP.com plus tard




> Est-ce que developpez se transformerait peu  peu en www.quoimagueule.com ?


Non pas du tout mais au moins on saura qui se cache derriere certains pseudo, c'est marrant.. ::P:  

ps: bon tu t'inscris ?  :;):

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Snake > Edites ton post pour ajouter les lectrices.


On est combien en fait a voter la?!

----------


## Sachiel31

J'ai une petie question concernant l'organisation du jury :
comment vont s'organiser les votes et la comptabilisation des votes???

Voila ce que je propose, vous me direz ce que vous en pensez  
chaque membres du jury vote pour 3 candidats en faisant un classementBiM tant modratrice, je propose qu'elle soit prsidente du jury  :;): c'est donc elle qui comptabilisera les votes et donnera le rsultat final

C'est  peu prs tout pour l'instant. Si vous avez des ides n'hsitez pas.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Bon ok, si j'ai bien compris, je suis inscrit d'office...

Le hic c'est que j'ai qu'une photo de moi et elle est dans mon profil.  :;):  

J'en ai pas de moi :
en tenue de plageen slip kangourou (ou kangoo roux)en sortie de bainchevauchant un dromadairesur le tournage de star warsmangeant des huitres  Berlinme roulant dans la boueurinant dans un evierfouettant le prsident de la rpublique

Donc vous allez devoir vous contenter de c'que j'ai ! Na !  :8-):  

Que les electrices mettent leurs photos ou pas, je m'en fiche... le truc rigolo c'est que les mecs qui ont de l'humour joue le jeu et basta (et que evidemment ca soit les nanas qui votent pas les mecs...)

Et n'oublier pas qu'on est sur la taverne, pas sur www.triste.fr  ::mrgreen::  

Message pour ma chrie : faut que je prenne du pain pour ce soir ?

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Moi je veux bien donner une photo  ::): 

Mais je crois que j'en ai qu'une  ::aie::  

C'est ou qu'il faut la donner ?  ::):

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Moi je veux bien donner une photo 
> 
> Mais je crois que j'en ai qu'une  
> 
> C'est ou qu'il faut la donner ?


Maintenant sur ton profil tu peut en mettre 2. Donc tu l'as met en deuxime...

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Message pour ma chrie : faut que je prenne du pain pour ce soir ?


MDR!!! tu vas poster ta liste des courses tant que t'y es???

Je vais donner la mienne: DES CANDIDATS AVEC PHOTOS!!

----------


## mavina

regardez les les filles la ...



> Moi jveux bien me fendre la gueule avec toutes les photos des mecs mais au grand jamais je n'accepterai de mettre la mienne, je ne veux pas de critiques


Mou vous pouvez voter pour mon oeuil, mais tant que les filles auront la mme faon de penser que 



> Je refuse que les lectrices posent leur photo...


, alors je refuse de poser ma photo.
Et puis c'est trop facile de voter pour le physique, c'est vraiment artificiel. Pourquoi pas un vote miss/mister Spirit ?  ::oops::  

Fred

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> chaque membres du jury vote pour 3 candidats en faisant un classementBiM tant modratrice, je propose qu'elle soit prsidente du jury c'est donc elle qui comptabilisera les votes et donnera le rsultat final


Pour moi pas de soucis, en esprant qu'il y est plus de trois candidats!!  :;): 

@mavina: Pour l'esprit....MDR.On a dja vu l'esprit avec le test de puret!!!

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

> Maintenant sur ton profil tu peut en mettre 2. Donc tu l'as met en deuxime...


Je suis dsol, mais je trouve/vois pas  ::?:

----------


## BiM

Je propose d'envoyer les liens vers les photos  Snake en MP qui feras un rsum pour annoncer le dbut des lections.

Ensuite, les filles m'enverront des MPs pour me donner leur classement, je ferais une synthse et posterait  la fin du vote (vote anonyme sur demande de la personne uniquement).

Bien sr, le forum restera pour poser vos commentaires.

Les votes se feront EXCLUSIVEMENT par MP pour rserver la surprise  :;):  et ne pas influencer les autres.

Ca vous va ?

----------


## SnakemaN

> Voila ce que je propose, vous me direz ce que vous en pensez  
> chaque membres du jury vote pour 3 candidats en faisant un classement


Oui ce qui donnera Mister, 1er et 2eme dauphin, OK



> BiM tant modratrice, je propose qu'elle soit prsidente du jury


Si elle est d'accord pourquoi pas



> c'est donc elle qui comptabilisera les votes et donnera le rsultat final


Si elle est d'accord pourquoi pas (bis)

----------


## BiM

> Je suis dsol, mais je trouve/vois pas


Ca s'appelle le portrait.

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Je comprends plus rien  ::koi::

----------


## Sachiel31

> Je propose d'envoyer les liens vers les photos  Snake en MP qui feras un rsum pour annoncer le dbut des lections.
> 
> Ensuite, les filles m'enverront des MPs pour me donner leur classement, je ferais une synthse et posterait  la fin du vote (vote anonyme sur demande de la personne uniquement).
> 
> Bien sr, le forum restera pour poser vos commentaires.
> 
> Les votes se feront EXCLUSIVEMENT par MP pour rserver la surprise  et ne pas influencer les autres.
> 
> Ca vous va ?


Moi a me va  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

> Ca s'appelle le portrait.


Oui mais faut les recouper en 140 * 100... la flemme  ::?:

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

Idem ca me va  ::D:

----------


## BiM

Resize avec The Gimp

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Je comprends plus rien


Regarde mon profil

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

> Resize avec The Gimp


Je vais resizer  ::):

----------


## SnakemaN

> Je propose d'envoyer les liens vers les photos  Snake en MP qui feras un rsum pour annoncer le dbut des lections.
> 
> Ensuite, les filles m'enverront des MPs pour me donner leur classement, je ferais une synthse et posterait  la fin du vote (vote anonyme sur demande de la personne uniquement).
> 
> Bien sr, le forum restera pour poser vos commentaires.
> 
> Les votes se feront EXCLUSIVEMENT par MP pour rserver la surprise  et ne pas influencer les autres.
> 
> Ca vous va ?


OK ca marche pour moi !
*Quand les inscriptions seront clotures que ces messieurs m'envoie un MP
avec les liens des photos correspondante !*
Pour phara, c bon

----------


## pcaboche

> ps: bon tu t'inscris ?


Non.

A cela, plusieurs raisons:je n'ai pas de photo de moi en maillot de bain, en slip kangourou ou autre... en fait, je n'ai quasiment pas de photo de moi parce que...j'aime pas ma tronche et que...je suis pas le genre de type pour qui les filles votent dans un concours de beaut. Je suis le genre de mec que les filles trouvent "gentil et serviable" et  qui on peut demander une tonne de services, bref une vision assez rductrice des choses. C'est ce genre de trucs qui m'a rendu comme je suis aujourd'hui: aigri et grincheux.

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

mais est-ce que le gagnant il a un bisou de BiM  la fin??  ::oops:: 

rgle de plus: on ne peut pas voter pour soi-mme, ca semble logique mais il va tre dur d'empecher la cration de comptes alors pense  surveiller la date de cration du compte  :;):

----------


## shadowmoon

snakeman, y'a une taille limite pour les photos ?

----------


## BiM

Rcapitulatif

*Les inscriptions aux lections (candidats ou lectrices) se font EXCLUSIVEMENT par .*

*Inscriptions :*
 - Etre un homme
 - S'adresser  SnakemaN
 - Envoyer ses photos (de soi-mme)  SnakemaN dans la limite de 5 maximum

*Elections :*
 - Etre une femme
 - S'adresser  BiM
 - Envoyer un classement des trois premiers

*Droulement :*
 - Inscriptions
 - Post de SnakemaN pour faire la prsentation des candidats
 - Elections
 - Post de BiM pour prsenter le rsultat des votes
 - Commentaires

----------


## shadowmoon

> mais est-ce que le gagnant il a un bisou de BiM  la fin?


rel ou virtuel ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

J'ai trouv pour le portrait  ::aie::  

SnakemaN attrapes ma photo par MP  ::):

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> rgle de plus: on ne peut pas voter pour soi-mme, ca semble logique mais il va tre dur d'empecher la cration de comptes alors pense  surveiller la date de cration du compte


Ca sent la peur de perdre ou la parano ca... ::mouarf::

----------


## BiM

> mais est-ce que le gagnant il a un bisou de BiM  la fin?? 
> 
> rgle de plus: on ne peut pas voter pour soi-mme, ca semble logique mais il va tre dur d'empecher la cration de comptes alors pense  surveiller la date de cration du compte


On verra phara  ::):  Au moins le gagnant pourra me voir lol.
Ok pour la rgle de plus mais de toute faon, avec moins de cinquante messages, ca semble douteux que quelqu'un connaisse ce sujet...

----------


## joefou

y'a une date limite pour les inscriptions ?

----------


## BiM

> y'a une date limite pour les inscriptions ?


Moi je dirais d'ici la fin de la semaine, genre jusqu' Vendredi 22h. Ca te va SnakemaN ?

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Faut aussi que j'envoi ma photo par MP ?

Pour info, je n'ai pas de protuberance poilu, c'est ma chatte Kaly !

----------


## Oluha

vivement le dbut des votes  ::mouarf::

----------


## SnakemaN

> Faut aussi que j'envoi ma photo par MP ?
> 
> Pour info, je n'ai pas de protuberance poilu, c'est ma chatte Kaly !


Oui et d'autres que celle ci de prference

note : date butoir fixe

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> y'a une date limite pour les inscriptions ?


par contre, t'es mal barr, si tu fait peur aux electrices !  ::aie::  

"- Bonjour, c'est pour une enquete sur l'habitat urbain
- Ah desol je ne connais personne de ce nom"

----------


## joefou

Il me manque juste les photos, c'est pas encore gagn.  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

> "- Bonjour, c'est pour une enquete sur l'habitat urbain
> - Ah desol je ne connais personne de ce nom"


au cas ou cetain(e)s ne l'auraient pas remarque

 ::mouarf3::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Il me manque juste les photos, c'est pas encore gagn.


C'est pas grave, si tu es motiv tu trouveras le temps de les faire!! Tu as apparement jusqu'a vendredi 22h.


@shadowmoon: tu veux dj influencer le jury!! ::mrgreen::

----------


## getupa

Le vainceur gagne une soire avec tous les membres du jury ?

----------


## BiM

Vendredi de la semaine prochaine  ::): 

http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...9&postcount=67 <== Tu veux pas mettre ca dans ton premier post Snake ?

Et c'est UNE date donc elle est butoir*E*.

----------


## BiM

> Le vainceur gagne une soire avec tous les membres du jury ?


Faudrait dj qu'on puisse se rassembler.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Et c'est UNE date donc elle est butoir*E*.


il me semble que butoir est invariable, car c'est un nom adjectivis (pas sur du terme) :http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&q=butoir&meta=

----------


## milia

Salut tout le monde,
le veux bien faire parti du jury BiM!!
Je trouve l'ide assez marrante!!!

----------


## BiM

> il me semble que butoir est invariable, car c'est un nom adjectivis (pas sur du terme) :http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&q=butoir&meta=


Tu as raison, ce n'est pas un abjectif mais bien un nom (un butoir).

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Question bte : On fait comment pour envoyer un MP avec une pice jointe ?  ::aie::

----------


## BiM

Tu ne peux pas, par contre tu peux mettre des photos ou des liens dans les pices jointes.

----------


## Arnaud F.

Utilise la balise [img][/img] pour mettre tes photos  :;):  
Ou bien reste la solution du lien  ::): 


++

----------


## jbrasselet

Ayant dj t llu mister camping au croizic il y a quelques annes, je ne me prsenterais pas afin de ne pas dsavantager les autres concurrents  ::D:   ::D:   ::aie::  

bon ok c'tait un concours locution, champ, et dfil  la con (et on tait que 5 dont 4 potes et moi) mais n'empche que j'ai gagn  ::mouarf::

----------


## pcaboche

Je ne sais pas pour votre concours de beaut, mais il y a dj des gens qui ont vot que cette discussion tait "Trs mauvaise".  ::lol::

----------


## BiM

> bon ok c'tait un concours locution, champ, et dfil  la con (et on tait que 5 dont 4 potes et moi) mais n'empche que j'ai gagn


champ ? Vous courriez dans un champ  la "Petite maison dans la prairie" ?

----------


## jbrasselet

ouais oops  ::oops::  
chant bien sur  ::D:  
quoique vu comment on chantait et on courrait y'avait un peu de champ  ::aie::

----------


## BizuR

Bon allez ... jme lance dans les elections histoire de participer  :8-): 
Les photos, euh, ok pour la soire, ok pour le "tous les jours" mais qu'en est-il de la tenue de plage si l'on en a aucune ?!? (dsol, pas de vacances pour moi  ::oops:: )

Et si tous les jours on s'habille en tenue de soire, ca se passe comment ?!?  ::aie::

----------


## lou87

@ jbrasselet : lol  ::mouarf::  

@ Bim : Je viens aussi voter !!!!!! ^^

----------


## Rei Angelus

Plus on est de fou, .....

Je vais essayer de trouver des photos ce soir.

Par contre, on pourrait pas repouss un peu la date butoir(e) parce qu partir de vendredi je suis en WE loin de chez moi et sans PC. Cela risque de faire un peu court pour trouverez mes meilleures photos.

Et le dernier, il gagne quoi en lot de consolation ?

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

> Plus on est de fou, .....
> 
> Je vais essayer de trouver des photos ce soir.
> 
> Par contre, on pourrait pas repouss un peu la date butoir(e) parce qu partir de vendredi je suis en WE loin de chez moi et sans PC. Cela risque de faire un peu court pour trouverez mes meilleures photos.
> 
> Et le dernier, il gagne quoi en lot de consolation ?


Il y en a ils sont plus pescimiste  ::):

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Et le dernier, il gagne quoi en lot de consolation ?


A l'Homme ne fait jamais rien par plaisir ni gratuitement..Pourquoi faut-il toujours qu'il y ait l'appat du gain.. :;):

----------


## Rei Angelus

> A l'Homme ne fait jamais rien par plaisir ni gratuitement..Pourquoi faut-il toujours qu'il y ait l'appat du gain..


Pourquoi ? C'est pas comme l'cole des fans : au final tout le monde gagne et repart avec un cadeau ?

----------


## BizuR

Bah le dernier peut se voir afficher ses photos en guest star pendant quelques jours dans la taverne ... ou bien on l'incorpore dans la nouvelle banniere de DVP pendant 24h si les responsables veulent lui faire ce tit plaisir ... enfin jdis ca, jdis rien hein  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Pourquoi ? C'est pas comme l'cole des fans : au final tout le monde gagne et repart avec un cadeau ?


MDR, que tout le monde gagne c'est extrmement improbable...qu'il y ait un cadeau pour les gagnants...mmm ::roll::    tu n'aurais pas d'ides derrires la tte par hasard???

Et puis mme si je ne crois pas du tout ce que je vais dire: L'important n'est pas de gagner mais participer! ::mrgreen::

----------


## SnakemaN

> (...)
> Et puis mme si je ne crois pas du tout ce que je vais dire: L'important n'est pas de gagner mais participer!


+1  ::ccool:: 
De plus je ne suis pas assez habilit sur DVp pour organiser un tel truc, non c'est juste pour rigoler un peu  ::D:  

@Rei Angelus : Essaye de faire ce que tu peux

----------


## liza83

Bon je viens de lire tous ces messages , ca prend du temps !
Je veux bien etre membre du jury galement, ayant dj mis des photos dans "Qui est qui" et ayant dj fait partie d'un mini jury, je suis mme toute triste de ne pas m'etre vue prchoisie dans la liste snifsnif  ::mouarf::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

@liza83: +1 votante!!! cool

mais nous sommes combien en tout la?!  ::roll::

----------


## BizuR

> +1 
> De plus je ne suis pas assez habilit sur DVp pour organiser un tel truc, non c'est juste pour rigoler un peu  
> @Rei Angelus : Essaye de faire ce que tu peux


rhooo, tu ne peux mme pas grer pour intgrer le perdant  la banniere de DVP pendant 24h ?!? durdur  ::mouarf::

----------


## Rei Angelus

> @Rei Angelus : Essaye de faire ce que tu peux


Pour vous mettre en aptit, j'ai mis mon portrait  jour.

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Pour vous mettre en aptit, j'ai mis mon portrait  jour.


C'est trop fort!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## BizuR

> C'est trop fort!


C'est *SIROSPORT* !  :8-):

----------


## jbrasselet

Bon allez comptez moi dans les inscrits tout de mme. 
Je dois pouvoir trouver des photos mme si pas rcente
2 ans a va?  ::D:   ::aie::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Bon allez comptez moi dans les inscrits tout de mme. 
> Je dois pouvoir trouver des photos mme si pas rcente
> 2 ans a va?


Tant que c'est bien toi, mme si c'est pas trop vrifiable  ::aie::   je pense que oui

----------


## SnakemaN

> Bon allez comptez moi dans les inscrits tout de mme. 
> Je dois pouvoir trouver des photos mme si pas rcente
> 2 ans a va?


Heuu IL Y A deux ans ou a L'AGE de deux ans ? :8O:

----------


## jbrasselet

Tiens c'est une bonne question.
Je vais y rflchir activement  ::lol::  

Nan d'il y a deux ans mais je trouverais peut tre plus rcent. A moins que je ne me livres  une sance photo ce WE  ::P: 

Y'a le droit aux photos de dans 5 mois? Parce que a va radicalement changer aussi  cette date logiquement  ::mouarf::

----------


## BizuR

Je crois que tu as oubli quelqu'un dans le jury SnakemaN, si tu continues, elle va retirer son premier vote pour toi j'ai l'impression  ::aie:: 

Sinon l'ide de 2 ans, je l'ai aussi envisage ... pour retrouver un apercu de moi  la plage ... je ne sais depuis combien de temps je n'ai pas touch de sable chaud ... je n'utilise que les piscines des autres depuis belle lurette  ::mouarf::

----------


## BizuR

> Y'a le droit aux photos de dans 5 mois? Parce que a va radicalement changer aussi  cette date logiquement


T'auras mu ?!? Tes poils auront pouss ?!?  ::aie::  (humour videmment =))

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

Au fait, pas de Photoshop ou autres!!!!!!!!!!!!! ( on sait jamais.. ::mrgreen::  )

----------


## jbrasselet

A 27 ans, je pense que j'ai dj mu  ::D:  
Idem pour les poils  ::D:  

Nan je vais me faire oprer des yeux  ::?:

----------


## BizuR

Ah bah ca dpend des gens hein  ::mrgreen:: 
Menfin une tite opration des yeux ca fait toujours plaisir si ca marche bien, ca soulage le nez dira-t-on  :;): 

Bon, promis, je fouille ce soir dansmon stock et je fais ressortir les meilleures ... heureusement que mon frre s'est mari il y a peu  ::roll::   ::mouarf:: 

(tin trop bien, jviens de refouiller dans les options et de retrouver comment poster en WYSIWYG  :8O:   ::mrgreen:: )

----------


## Sachiel31

C'est bien la liste des participants augmente.

Continuez comme a, inscrivez vous messieurs !!! ::king::  

Il faut plein plein plein d'inscriptions  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ellene

Salut,

J'aimerai bien faire partie du jury moi aussi.

----------


## shadowmoon

y'a autant de participants que de membres du jury, je propose donc la mise en place d'un entretien "en tete  tete" par mp (ou msn, ou skype ou ...) entre un participant et une membre du jury.

----------


## Sachiel31

Qui a dit qu'il n'y avait pas beaucoup de filles sur DVP???  ::mouarf::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> y'a autant de participants que de membres du jury, je propose donc la mise en place d'un entretien "en tete  tete" par mp (ou msn, ou skype ou ...) entre un participant et une membre du jury.


On dirait du speed dating ?!  :8O:

----------


## Sachiel31

Ca va ressembler  du speed-dating tout a
 ::mouarf3::

----------


## shadowmoon

> On dirait du speed dating ?!


non car je ne proposais q'un entretien entre un particpant et une membre de jury. Pour ce ca puisse s'apparenter  du speed dating, il aurait fallu que les membres du jury ait eu la possibilit de changer de participant.

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> non car je ne proposais q'un entretien entre un particpant et une membre de jury.


Lol mais je ne comprends pas les raisons?! 
- Pour mettre en valeur vos esprits...
- Pour cacher la photo derrire un esprit... ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

> mais je ne comprends pas les raisons?!


pour, comme l'a fais remarquer BIM, ne pas etre seulement jug sur notre physique.

----------


## Sachiel31

> pour, comme l'a fais remarquer BIM, ne pas etre seulement jug sur notre physique.


Ce n'est pas une mauvaise ide et puis ca permet de mieux connatre les gens  :;):

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> pour, comme l'a fais remarquer BIM, ne pas etre seulement jug sur notre physique.


Il est vrai que ca semble plus juste comme tu le proposes.

(mais les mecs qui votent pour les 100 filles les + sexy FHM tiennent vraiment comptent de ce qu'elles ont dans le crne??  ::aie::   ::dehors::  )

----------


## SnakemaN

> pour, comme l'a fais remarquer BIM, ne pas etre seulement jug sur notre physique.


je pense que toutes nos interventions sur les diffrents forum techniques, ainsi que nos interventions sur les topic de politique, socit, musique, lecture et autres nous revelent suffisement !  ::):

----------


## shadowmoon

merci de m'accorder ton soutien sachiel.

----------


## Oluha

> (mais les mecs qui votent pour les 100 filles les + sexy FHM tiennent vraiment comptent de ce qu'elles ont dans le crne??   )


+1  ::roll::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Voila mes photos pour le concours...

Bon outre les balaises, j'ai mis un mot de passe sur l'archive et seul SnakemaN l'aura comme ca il vous les montrera le bon jour.

ceux qui arrive a cracker l'archive, soyez sympa, jou le jeu et garder les photos pour vous

EDIT : photos retires

----------


## shadowmoon

> je pense que toutes nos interventions sur les diffrents forum techniques, ainsi que nos interventions sur les topic de politique, socit, musique, lecture et autres nous revelent suffisement !


moi le premier, je n'ai pas fais beaucoup d'interventions dans la taverne, mais je les ais faites en toute franchise.

----------


## mavina

et les grosses toiles ca marche ?  ::roll:: 

Fred

----------


## SnakemaN

> et les grosses toiles ca marche ? 
> Fred


Pas de tentative d'intimidation !  ::nono:: 
 ::mouarf::

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Moi a sera de la piti pour moi  ::aie::

----------


## lakitrid

je vais voir si j'arrive a tirer quelque chose de ma WebCam pour les photos  :;):

----------


## SnakemaN

> je vais voir si j'arrive a tirer quelque chose de ma WebCam pour les photos


J'en dduis que tu t'inscris ? ::):

----------


## BertrandA

Y a une catgorie "senior", ou plutt "un peu moins frais que les autres"  ::lol::  ?

----------


## Arnaud F.

Bon puisque ce n'est pas spcifi dans le rglement:

*[mode=*chantage sur la prsidente du jury*]* Je participe  condition d'avoir dj 3 voix pour moi sinon je mais en ligne les photos de la prsidente de ce jury  ::D:   ::aie::  *[/mode]*

 ::dehors::

----------


## lakitrid

> J'en dduis que tu t'inscris ?


Bonne deduction !
Par contre y'aura pas de tenu de plage  :;):

----------


## SnakemaN

> Y a une catgorie "senior", ou plutt "un peu moins frais que les autres"  ?


non mais je t'en prie inscris-toi ! un homme d'age mr (voire plus que mr) a parfois du bon chez ces jeunes demoiselles.... ::D:

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> Bon puisque ce n'est pas spcifi dans le rglement:
> 
> *[mode=*chantage sur la prsidente du jury*]* Je participe  condition d'avoir dj 3 voix pour moi sinon je mais en ligne les photos de la prsidente de ce jury   *[/mode]*


c'est facile, tu tapes Bim sur google image et tu tombes sur ca


mais aussi sur ca 


pour la premiere photo: tapez 1, pour la deuxime: me tapez pas trop fort  ::aie::

----------


## SnakemaN

moi je dis : 1

----------


## Sachiel31

moi je dis *1*  ::D:

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

Alors ein???? 1

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> moi je dis : 1


hein quoi ?

EDIT : grilled  ::aie::

----------


## Arnaud F.

Stop au troll  :;): 

Je m'inscrirai se soir  ::): 

++

----------


## BiM

L'informaticien compte en binaire, il est donc incapable de dire 2.

----------


## mavina

> L'informaticien compte en binaire, il est donc incapable de dire 2.


Il peut tout aussi bien compter en hexa, il est alors implacable de rpondre F ...

 ::dehors::   ::aie::

----------


## pcaboche

> c'est facile, tu tapes Bim sur google image et tu tombes sur ca
> 
> 
> mais aussi sur ca


Moi, quand je tappe "BiM" sur Google, je tombe sur "Bim-Prolog".  ::aie:: 

pas tapper... pas tapper...  ::lol::

----------


## liza83

> y'a autant de participants que de membres du jury, je propose donc la mise en place d'un entretien "en tete  tete" par mp (ou msn, ou skype ou ...) entre un participant et une membre du jury.


Mais pour l'attribution du participant, c'est le jury qui choisit ? ou c'est un vote ?

----------


## shadowmoon

> Mais pour l'attribution du participant, c'est le jury qui choisit ? ou c'est un vote ?


Je pense, qu'aprs concertation, les membres jury pourraient s'accorder quant au choix de leur participant.

----------


## Rei Angelus

Nous serons "dissqu" par un ou plusieurs menbre du jury ?

----------


## shadowmoon

@rei, ce que j'ai propos c'est juste un "entretien" entre un membre du jury et un participant via mp, skype, msn ...

----------


## Rei Angelus

Dsol, j'ai du saut quelques messages. ::oops::  

En tout cas c'est une bonne manire de faire connaissance de faon ludique.

----------


## BiM

Le nombre de participants est dsquilibr maintenant, ce n'est plus possible.

----------


## shadowmoon

pour l'instant y'a 9 participants (sans compter les pas sur), pour un jury de 10 membres, donc c'est tjs envisageable.

----------


## Arnaud F.

@shadowmoon: a serait bien de faire une liste des participants et des membres du jury  :;): 

++

P.S: je participe  ::):  ( normal j'ai fais du chantage  ::P:  )

----------


## Rei Angelus

Election Mister DVP.com : Le premier concours o le jury est plus nombreux que les participants.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Arnaud F.

Y a plus de filles que de garons  ::-o: , qui l'eu cru? ( non pas Lust****  ::aie::  )

++

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Election Mister DVP.com : Le premier concours o le jury est plus nombreux que les participants.


C'est pas possible qu'il y est plus de filles que des mecs?????!!!!   :8O:   :8O:

----------


## BiM

> @shadowmoon: a serait bien de faire une liste des participants et des membres du jury 
> 
> ++
> 
> P.S: je participe  ( normal j'ai fais du chantage  )


C'est dans le premier post.

----------


## Rei Angelus

Messieurs tes-vous en paix avec vos corps ?

Mesdames, stop au "voyeurisme" !

----------


## Arnaud F.

Merci fillote, au passage, moi je connais vend*r*edi mais pas vendedi (cf. premier post  ::P:  )

++

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Voil je t'ai envoy une deuxime photo *SnakemaN*  ::):

----------


## liza83

> C'est pas possible qu'il y est plus de filles que des mecs?????!!!!


Ce qu'il faut se dire c'est que quand ce sera l'lection de miss DVP, j'ose imaginer qu'il y aura plus (c'est un euphmisme  ::roll::  ) de mecs que de filles  ::aie::

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

> Ce qu'il faut se dire c'est que quand ce sera l'lection de miss DVP, j'ose imaginer qu'il y aura plus (c'est un euphmisme  ) de mecs que de filles


Bien vu  ::):

----------


## Skyounet

Aye moi j'ai envoy les miennes  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Higestromm

Rofl meme si c'est tentant, je ne suis pas sur que ma copine trouve ca aussi marrant que moi  ::):  Dommage

----------


## pcaboche

> Rofl meme si c'est tentant, je ne suis pas sur que ma copine trouve ca aussi marrant que moi  Dommage


Pas grave, file quand mme les photos de la copine...  ::aie:: 
 ::dehors::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Pas grave, file quand mme les photos de la copine...



Et ils y en a qui ne perdent pas le nord... :;):

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

> Et ils y en a qui ne perdent pas le nord...


Oui mais vaut mieux pas y tre dj  ::):

----------


## lakitrid

premire photo envoy en MP  SnakemaN !

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

Je pense que snakeman au plus de facilit  s'organiser si vous lui donnez toutes vos photos d'un coup  ::):  ainsi votre dossier est class.

c'est vrai qu'il est sexy en secretaire mais bon... ::mouarf::

----------


## lakitrid

oh c'est pas comme s'il devait grer une centaine de dossier diffrents  :;):

----------


## shadowmoon

> il est sexy en secretaire


t'aurais pas une photo par hasard ? (en tailleur de prfrence)




 ::dehors::

----------


## Rei Angelus

Pour envoyer des images par MP c'est vraiment la galre surtout quand on n'a pas d'URL.

Je vais faire comme David, et t'envoyer le mdp par MP Snakeman.

----------


## BiM

PS pour les lectrices, ne regardez pas les fichiers posts histoire d'avoir la surprise  :;):

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

Vai vai vai envoyez les photos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## shadowmoon

> PS pour les lectrices, ne regardez pas les fichiers posts histoire d'avoir la surprise


Ils sont protgs par mdp, pour viter certaines tentations.

----------


## Rei Angelus

Je n'ai pas de photos de moi en tenue de soire. Pourtant il en existe surement quelque part.

Je tiens  prciser que ma tenue de plage n'est pas ma vraie. La photo date d'un nouvel an il y a 3 ans (c'est tout ce que j'avais). ::mouarf::

----------


## pcaboche

> Ils sont protgs par mdp, pour viter certaines tentations.


Sur les zip, je crois que a se casse facilement avec certains programmes d'archivage... mais bon, casser la protection dans ce cas n'a pas grand intrt.

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Ils sont protgs par mdp, pour viter certaines tentations.



Je pense donc je suis ( tente)...en vain

----------


## BiM

Spece de folle trinity !!!

Ok pour les mdp, j'ai pas essay alors je savais pas  ::): 
Donnez aussi l'URL du post  Snake tant qu'a faire (si ce n'est pas dj fait).

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Spece de folle trinity !!!


Lol, je sais on fait ce qu'on peut..

plus de postulants... ::cry::   ::cry::

----------


## sinok

> Lol, je sais on fait ce qu'on peut..
> 
> plus de postulants...


Et pourquoi pas plus de pustulants tant que tu y est...

 ::dehors::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Et pourquoi pas plus de pustulants tant que tu y est...



Et toi tu es candidats???

----------


## allyson

salut  tous
je trouve l'ide assez marrante et je voulais faire partie du jury bien que ce soit un peu difficile vu que le nombre de participants est infrieur au nombre de candidats snif snif  ::cry::  mais bon je maintiens ma candidature  ::): 
y a un truc que je ne comprends pas : pourquoi on est obligs d'tre jury pour voir les photos des candidats?!!

@shadowmoon : l'ide des entretiens est trs bien  ::): 

ps: I'm back ...

----------


## BiM

Allyson > OK  :;): 

On est pas oblig d'tre jury pour voir les photos puisqu'elles vont tre postes le Vendredi 8 Septembre au soir.

Ensuite tout le monde pourra en profiter mais il y aura vote du jury uniquement.

Et ensuite les rsultats du vote seront posts  leur tour.

Voilou !

----------


## allyson

ok a marche  ::): 
merci BiM

----------


## loka

Bon je vais peut tre y participer, faut envoyer les photos avant quand et  qui ?(j'ai pas tout lu par manque de temps l desol  ::oops::  )

----------


## Sachiel31

> Bon je vais peut tre y participer, faut envoyer les photos avant quand et  qui ?(j'ai pas tout lu par manque de temps l desol  )


Il te faut envoyer les photos  Snakeman par MP avant vendredi 8 septembre  22H (pour plus de prcision regarde le premier post  :;):  )

C'est bien il y a de plus en plus de candidats  ::mrgreen::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Bon je vais peut tre y participer, faut envoyer les photos avant quand et  qui ?(j'ai pas tout lu par manque de temps l desol  )


tout est rcapitul dans le 1er post

----------


## BiM

> tout est rcapitul dans le 1er post


Et dans le lien vers le rcapitulatif  la fin du premier post  :;):

----------


## BertrandA

Je veux bien participer, mais je n'ai pas toute la panoplie des photos demandes.

----------


## BiM

> Je veux bien participer, mais je n'ai pas toute la panoplie des photos demandes.


Ce n'est pas trs important, lis ca : http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...9&postcount=67

----------


## Oberown

Sur quels critres vont-elles juger ?

----------


## Skyounet

> Sur quels critres vont-elles juger ?


Ben avec une photo, je vois pas sur quoi on peut jouer, autre que le physique.  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Sur quels critres vont-elles juger ?


pour l'instant, ils n'ont pas t dfinis, mais vu les membres du jury, je crains le pire !  ::roll::   :;):  



 ::dehors::

----------


## allyson

c'est vrai mais si on y ajoute la proposition d'entretiens avec les membres du jury a change tout ...
edit : shaddaown : bah quoi? ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> shaddaown


voila un bon exemple du pourquoi de mes craintes  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## allyson

lol
dsole d'avoir fracass ton pseudo  ::oops::  shadowmoon  ::mrgreen::

----------


## BiM

> Sur quels critres vont-elles juger ?


Humour
Physique
Et peut tre texte pour convraincre pour les 5 premiers, histoire de les dpartager  :;): 




> pour l'instant, ils n'ont pas t dfinis, mais vu les membres du jury, je crains le pire !


Merci lol

----------


## shadowmoon

> lol
> dsole d'avoir fracass ton pseudo  shadowmoon


merci  ::calin:: , pour ceux qui s'en souviennent, il peuvent le chanter :

allyson, c'est ma copine  moi, allyson ... (c'est dans le gnrique d'un vieux DA, mais je ne me souviens plus ni du reste des paroles, ni du titre  ::(:  )

----------


## SnakemaN

MAJ premier message !

Bonjour tout le monde les gens !  ::yaisse2::  
Bon dsol, week-end mouvement  ::aie:: 
 mais me revoila pour la deuxieme partie :
LES PHOTOS !

Bon patienttez encore un petit peu mesdemoiselles car tout le monde n'a pas fournis de photo(s) :
je rcapitule !

Ceux qui sont en rouge: il me manque des photos ! si possible en liens !
alors  ::arrow::  MP

Participants  ::marteau::  :

- DavidDeTroyes (photos ok)
- shadowmoon
- SnakemaN (photos ok)
- pharaonix (photos ok)
- ArHacKnIdE (photos ok)
- Rei angelus (photos ok)

- BizuR
- jbrasselet
- lakitrid (photos ok)
- buchs (photos ok)
- Skyrunner (photos ok)

- loka
- BertrandA

Et ceux en attente de confirmation   ::furieux:: :

- gorgonite ?
- Oberown ?


Electrices  ::fem::  :
- liza83
- Sachiel31
- Oluha
- BiM
- anitshka
- TrinityDev
- ultracoxy
- milia
- lou87
- ellene
- Allyson

----------


## allyson

je prcise que le fait de me chanter a risque d'influencer mon vote ... ::roll::

----------


## shadowmoon

> je prcise que le fait de me chanter a risque d'influencer mon vote ...


de quelle manire ?   ::koi::   ::calim2::

----------


## Rei Angelus

> allyson, c'est ma copine  moi, allyson ... (c'est dans le gnrique d'un vieux DA, mais je ne me souviens plus ni du reste des paroles, ni du titre  )


C'est pas du Jordi plutt ???

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> allyson, c'est ma copine  moi, allyson ... (c'est dans le gnrique d'un vieux DA, mais je ne me souviens plus ni du reste des paroles, ni du titre  )


Meuh nan, c'est une superbe et magnifique chanson de Jordy (juste apres "dur dur d'tre un bb")... Tu ose avoir oubli ca ? Tu sera fouett !

 ::sm:: 

EDIT : oups, grilled  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> C'est pas du Jordi plutt ???


dans ce cas, je comprends pourquoi il m'en reste si peu  :;):   ::mouarf::

----------


## Rei Angelus

Petite piqre de rappel:
http://fr.lyrics-copy.com/jordy/alison.htm

----------


## allyson

pourquoi tant de haine??? :8O:   ::?:

----------


## Auteur

Est-ce qu'ensuite les membres du jury  ::fem::  :
- liza83
- Sachiel31
- Oluha
- BiM
- anitshka
- TrinityDev
- ultracoxy
- milia
- lou87
- ellene
- Allyson

pariciperont  l'election de Miss Dvp.com ?

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Est-ce qu'ensuite les membres du jury pariciperons  l'election de Miss Dvp.com ?


Si on te dit oui, tu participe ?

Alors oui !  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> Si on te dit oui, tu participe ?


j'ai des photos, mais de dos uniquement et  contre-jour.





> Est-ce qu'ensuite les membres du jury pariciperons  l'election de Miss Dvp.com ?


en fait c'tait pour voir les charmantes lectrices en robe de soire... ::roll::  puisqu'on demande des photos des participants en tenue de soire.

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

Je vois qu'on se croit encore dans Alice aux pays des merveilles... :;):

----------


## Auteur

> Je vois qu'on se croit encore dans Alice aux pays des merveilles...


 ::oops::   ::cry::   ::triste::

----------


## Le Pharaon

Je suis comme a en cong annuel (avec pas mal de photos prises  la piscine), il me reste encore 15 jours de repos. Et il parrait que je pte trs bien la forme. 

Est ce que je suis lisible ?  ::D: 

PS : Prochain topic  "Pourquoi Snakeman fait de la discrimination ?" lol

----------


## Arnaud F.

Tout le monde peut participer sans exception (  condition d'tre un m'sieur bien sur  ::mrgreen::  )

Donc oui tu peux participer, pour plus de dtails regarde le tout premier post  :;): 
Pour les photos faut les envoyer  SnakemaN par MP 

++

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> 


Mais c'est que ca marcherait en plus ca!!!!

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Tout le monde peut participer sans exception (  condition d'tre un m'sieur bien sur  )
> ++


Je ne suis pas sur la liste. Est ce parce que je suis trop mignon.... ou trop moche ?  ::oops::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Je ne suis pas sur la liste. Est ce parce que je suis trop mignon.... ou trop moche ?


Si c'est toi le bb qui mange la pastque lol : trop mignon!! ( mais ca date  ::mrgreen::  )

----------


## SnakemaN

Qu'a cela ne tienne  ::twisted:: 

Maj !  ::D: 

ps: mesdemoiselles commencez  choisir qui va passer l'entretien avec qui... ::P:

----------


## Auteur

> Mais c'est que ca marcherait en plus ca!!!!


ben oui  ::oops::

----------


## Arnaud F.

> Je ne suis pas sur la liste. Est ce parce que je suis trop mignon.... ou trop moche ?


C'est parce que c'est ta premire intervention dans ce thread et que tu n'as pas encore dis que tu t'inscris  ::D: 

++

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Election Mister DVP.com 
> 
> Participants :  
> - DavidDeTroyes (photos ok)
> - shadowmoon
> - SnakemaN (photos ok)
> - pharaonix (photos ok)
> - ArHacKnIdE (photos ok)
> - Rei angelus  (photos ok)
> ...


*Dernire modification par SnakemaN Aujourd'hui  19h00*

Autre question : le classement de snakeman est fait dans quel ordre (beaut ou mochet ) ?  ::D: 




> ps: mesdemoiselles commencez  choisir qui va passer l'entretien avec qui...


Bonne question !

----------


## SnakemaN

> *Dernire modification par SnakemaN Aujourd'hui  19h00*
> 
> Autre question : le classement de snakeman est fait dans quel ordre (beaut ou mochet ) ?


Ni l'un ni l'autre petit malin  ::lol::  
simplement dans l'ordre d'inscription...
Allez aboule les photos !  ::D:  

ps: Ca va tranquille les vacances alors ?  :8-):

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> Participants :
> - DavidDeTroyes (photos ok)
> - shadowmoon
> - SnakemaN (photos ok)
> - pharaonix (photos ok)
> - ArHacKnIdE (photos ok)
> - Rei angelus (photos ok)
> - BizuR
> - jbrasselet
> ...


 ::roll::  mais qui a bien pu marqu ca?  ::aie:: 


moi user et abuser de mes pouvoirs d'dition? jamais  ::D: 
note  moi-mme: penser  enlever les noms des concurrents...

[edit]snakeman redite tellement vite ^^

----------


## SnakemaN

::nono::  A non ca c'est de la concurrence dloyale !  ::help:: 


 ::lol::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

EYYEYEYEYEYEYEYEYEY

C'est vrai qu'il doit y avoir des entretiens avec les candidats????

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

entretien du type A-style !!! 
tu n'as pas lu le filigramme sur le contrat de membre du jury?  :;): 


rendez-vous  morsang

----------


## SnakemaN

> EYYEYEYEYEYEYEYEYEY
> C'est vrai qu'il doit y avoir des entretiens avec les candidats????


Ben pourquoi pas, meme si une electrice doit faire plusieurs candidats c'est pas trop grave...
Enfin si tout le monde envoie ses photos ca seras presque quitable  :;):

----------


## Le Pharaon

Dernires questions avant d'envoyer mes jolies photos de vacs : 
Qui sont les membres du jury ? Quels sont les critres de selection ?

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> entretien du type A-style !!! 
> tu n'as pas lu le filigramme sur le contrat de membre du jury? 
> 
> 
> rendez-vous  morsang


 KOI KOI KOI?????????????? c'est pas possible?! nonononon je suis anonyme!!!! Comment tu sais ou j'habite?!

 :8O:  la....je fais une crise cardiaque... fouttu adresse..

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> Dernires questions avant d'envoyer mes jolies photos de vacs : 
> Qui sont les membres du jury ? Quels sont les critres de selection ?


relis le premier post  :;):

----------


## SnakemaN

Criteres ben je sais pas , c'est surtout pour la deconne... ::aie::  
Peut etre style, tenue, charisme... ::roll::

----------


## Le Pharaon

Ok, c'est parti pour la campagne  ::mouarf::  

cf Signature 2.0

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Criteres ben je sais pas , c'est surtout pour la deconne... 
> Peut etre style, tenue, charisme...


LOL c'est un mec qui dit ca: style...tenue charisme.... ::D:     ce sont des photos quoi.... ::mrgreen::   mais il y a toujours une justice!! ( lol rien a voir mais j'avais envie de le dire)

----------


## BiM

> Qu'a cela ne tienne 
> 
> Maj ! 
> 
> ps: mesdemoiselles commencez  choisir qui va passer l'entretien avec qui...


On votera quand il y aura le rsum... alors on attend la date fatidique... Cependant j'ai vu que les inscriptions taient closes du coup tu vas poster le rsum ds que tu as toutes les photos des personnes qui ont souhait participer.

----------


## SnakemaN

> (...)Cependant j'ai vu que les inscriptions taient closes du coup tu vas poster le rsum ds que tu as toutes les photos des personnes qui ont souhait participer.


Tout a fait, chere collegue  ::D:  !

----------


## milia

Les inscriptions sont closes mais il y a crit:




> Il y a une date butoir pour les inscriptions : Le vendedi 8 septembre 2006 a 22h.


N'aurait-il pas un petit problme? Je croyais que l'on tait le Mardi 4? On est le samedi 9? On est dj en week end??? WOUPI  ::lol::

----------


## BiM

Faut pas chercher, SnakemaN a des problmes d'identification de date lol.

----------


## milia

Dommage j'aurais bien aim tre en week-end!!   :;):

----------


## allyson

ola  ::): 
c'est aux lectrices de choisir les candidats  interviewer? :8O:  
pourquoi ne pas le faire de faon alatoire? je crois que ce serait mieux!
enfin c'est  discuter  ::):

----------


## BiM

> ola 
> c'est aux lectrices de choisirs les candidatures  interviewer? 
> pourquoi ne pas le faire de faon alatoire? je crois que ce serait mieux!
> enfin c'est  discuter


Parce qu'il se feront interroger par toutes les filles.

Mais je veux bien faire un tirage au sort pour que chacun soient interrogs par 3 filles par exemple

----------


## allyson

l'idal serait en effet que toutes les lectrices aient un entretien avec tous les candidats! il suffirait juste de s'organiser en prenant en considration les localisations des uns et des autres ainsi que l'accs  internet ... etc
voili voilou  ::): 

ps: dsole pour les fautes (corriges)  ::oops::

----------


## lakitrid

> Parce qu'il se feront interroger par toutes les filles.
> 
> Mais je veux bien faire un tirage au sort pour que chacun soient interrogs par 3 filles par exemple


oulha vous avez finalement prevu une seance de speed dating ?  ::aie:: 

ca va pas tre un peu long vous devez toutes nous interviewer ??

----------


## BiM

> l'idal serait en effet que toutes les lectrices aient un entretien avec tous les candidats! il suffirait juste de s'organiser en prenant en considration les localisations des uns et des autres ainsi que l'accs  internet ... etc
> voili voilou 
> 
> ps: dsole pour les fautes (corriges)


Tu c'est combien ca fait 12 * 15 ?  ::D:  Nan mais t'es pas folle ? lol

----------


## shadowmoon

par contre, lors d'un entretien, les autres membres du jury pourraient etre tmoin, elles suivront la conversation, mais sans avoir le droit d'intervenir.

Je crois que c'est ce qu'il y a de mieux  faire non ?

----------


## jbrasselet

Ou bien avec transmission des logs :o)

PS : Pour les photos je fais a ce soir  ::D:

----------


## BiM

LOL !!
Mais vous tes utopistes.

Dj il faut rassembler tous les membres du jury... C'est pas gagn. Trouver un moyen de communication pour nous rassembler (le chat de DVP  la rigueur en demandant la cration d'un salon spcifique).

Nan mais  la rigueur, qu'il y ait un ou deux tmoin pourquoi pas mais TOUS les membres du jury, impossible.

Je vais essayer d'organiser un planning rapidement.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Dj il faut rassembler tous les membres du jury... C'est pas gagn. Trouver un moyen de communication pour nous rassembler


msn ?

----------


## BiM

Hors de question !

----------


## BertrandA

Je ne comprends pas bien votre histoire d'interview, a devient un peu compliqu.
J'ai dj du mal  trouver le temps pour runir les photos, alors l'interview...
Si vous souhaitez ne pas vous en tenir uniquement qu'aux photos, un questionnaire commun envoy par MP a vous conviendrait ?

Genre :
- Tu fais la vaisselle ?
- Expliquer en 40 mots comment changer un carburateur
- Quel est ton pseudo sur AuFeminin.com  ?
...
Enfin c'est vous qui voyez

----------


## shadowmoon

> Hors de question !


j'avais l'intuition que tu allais me rpondre cela, et je comprens tout  fait pourquoi. 

Mais, avec la nouvelle version, y'a pas un moyen de suivre une conversation tout en restant "invisible " ?

----------


## shadowmoon

> Si vous souhaitez ne pas vous en tenir uniquement qu'aux photos, un questionnaire commun envoy par MP a vous conviendrait ?


 ::king::   ::king::  tres bonne ide

----------


## BiM

> Je ne comprends pas bien votre histoire d'interview, a devient un peu compliqu.
> J'ai dj du mal  trouver le temps pour runir les photos, alors l'interview...
> Si vous souhaitez ne pas vous en tenir uniquement qu'aux photos, un questionnaire commun envoy par MP a vous conviendrait ?
> 
> Genre :
> - Tu fais la vaisselle ?
> - Expliquer en 40 mots comment changer un carburateur
> - Quel est ton pseudo sur AuFeminin.com  ?
> ...
> Enfin c'est vous qui voyez


Ca ma travers l'esprit et je crois que c'est en effet une meilleure ide.
On va prparer un questionnaire pour ces messieurs que je me chargerais de vous transmettre.

Les filles : Questions en MP.

----------


## milia

> BertrandA a crit :
> Je ne comprends pas bien votre histoire d'interview, a devient un peu compliqu.
> J'ai dj du mal  trouver le temps pour runir les photos, alors l'interview...
> Si vous souhaitez ne pas vous en tenir uniquement qu'aux photos, un questionnaire commun envoy par MP a vous conviendrait ?
> 
> Genre :
> - Tu fais la vaisselle ?
> - Expliquer en 40 mots comment changer un carburateur
> - Quel est ton pseudo sur AuFeminin.com ?
> ...


Je trouve que c'est une meilleure ide que les entretiens comme a tout le monde  les mme questions donc les mmes chances!

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Je ne comprends pas bien votre histoire d'interview, a devient un peu compliqu.
> J'ai dj du mal  trouver le temps pour runir les photos, alors l'interview...
> Si vous souhaitez ne pas vous en tenir uniquement qu'aux photos, un questionnaire commun envoy par MP a vous conviendrait ?
> 
> Genre :
> - Tu fais la vaisselle ?
> - Expliquer en 40 mots comment changer un carburateur
> - Quel est ton pseudo sur AuFeminin.com  ?
> ...
> Enfin c'est vous qui voyez



MDR le questionnaire!!!...c'est vrai que la, ca devient un peu compliqu....on peut pas avoir non plus la qualit d'oragnisation du concours miss france quand mme.. ::mrgreen::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Je suis d'accord avec le questionnaire, c'est une excellente ide.

MSN, je pouvais pas du boulot. Discuter sur le chat encore moins et dialoguer par MP interposer, les 50 messages buttoirs auraient t atteint...

Non une questionnaire d'une 30aine de questions c'est pas mal.

Sinon je suis content de concourrir au cot de Bujumann  :;):  (donc les gars on a tous perdu !)

----------


## Sachiel31

> Je ne comprends pas bien votre histoire d'interview, a devient un peu compliqu.
> J'ai dj du mal  trouver le temps pour runir les photos, alors l'interview...
> Si vous souhaitez ne pas vous en tenir uniquement qu'aux photos, un questionnaire commun envoy par MP a vous conviendrait ?
> 
> Genre :
> - Tu fais la vaisselle ?
> - Expliquer en 40 mots comment changer un carburateur
> - Quel est ton pseudo sur AuFeminin.com  ?
> ...
> Enfin c'est vous qui voyez


C'est vrai que l'ide d'un questionnaire commun est quand mme mieux.

Par contre reste  trouver les questions  ::aie::   ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Par contre reste  trouver les questions


de ce cot la, je ne me fais pas de soucis, en gnral, le filles sont assez imaginatives pour nous poser des questions.

----------


## BiM

> Je suis d'accord avec le questionnaire, c'est une excellente ide.
> 
> MSN, je pouvais pas du boulot. Discuter sur le chat encore moins et dialoguer par MP interposer, les 50 messages buttoirs auraient t atteint...
> 
> Non une questionnaire d'une 30aine de questions c'est pas mal.
> 
> Sinon je suis content de concourrir au cot de Bujumann  (donc les gars on a tous perdu !)


J'ai dj reu quelques questions pour le questionnaire, j'espre qu'il sera prt pour ce soir. Une trentaine de questions me parat pas mal en effet.

MSN, c'tait non, le chat pourrait tre accessible de ton travail, ce n'est pas un IRC, MP non  cause des 50 MPs de limite, etc.

Bon voil, j'attend vos questions les filles  :;): 

[EDIT]Le questionnaire ne contiendra AUCUNE question hyper personnelle (nom, prnom, ge, vie prive en gnral, lieu de vie, etc.)[/EDIT]

----------


## allyson

gniale l'ide du questionnaire  ::): 
il faudrait peut tre dfinir les types de questions: concernant la personnalit, culture gnrale ... etc
@shadowmoon : perso, je ne trouve pas de question  ::oops::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> gniale l'ide du questionnaire 
> il faudrait peut tre dfinir les types de questions: concernant la personnalit, culture gnrale ... etc
> @shadowmoon : perso, je ne trouve pas de question


Lol, les questions que tu veux....moi aussi j'ai du mal a en trouver!!!! ::oops::   j'en ai quand mme envoy quelques une... ::mrgreen::   mais ca va c'est soft

----------


## shadowmoon

@allyson, trinitydev, si ca se trouve vous avez t trop geekises pour penser comme des filles normales ...












 ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::  

 ::dehors::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> @allyson, trinitydev, si ca se trouve vous avez t trop geekises pour penser comme des filles normales ...



 ::nono::      ---->                        ::kill::  

N'importe quoi...j'ai post aucune question en rapport avec l'info...c'est ni drole ni intressant, je ne suis pas une DRH qui recrute.. ::mrgreen::

----------


## shadowmoon

c'etait juste une hypothse, mais ta raction prouve bien que tu est une vraie fille  ::mouarf::   :;):

----------


## allyson

@shadowmoon : (cette fois-ci j'ai pas copi/coll ton pseudo  ::mrgreen::  ) les informaticiennes ne sont pas des filles normales??? :8O:   :8O:   :8O:  

<mode et vas-y que je te philosophe un peu ON>
qu'est-ce qui est normal?
<mode et vas-y que je te philosophe un peu OFF>

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> c'etait juste une hypothse, mais ta raction prouve bien que tu est une vraie fille


a..... ::koi::  ...pourquoi?...Parce que je dis le contraire de toi? lol...ou que j'ai pris ca comme une grave atteinte a la fminit de celles qui font de l'informatique!!!! ( enfin je ne les dfend pas toutes....lol il y a des cas... ::aie::  )

----------


## shadowmoon

> les informaticiennes ne sont pas des filles normales???


pour moi y'a quand meme un diffrence entre infomaticien(ne) et geek(ette), pas pour toi ?  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## BiM

> @shadowmoon : (cette fois-ci j'ai pas copi/coll ton pseudo  ) les informaticiennes ne sont pas des filles normales???   
> 
> <mode et vas-y que je te philosophe un peu ON>
> qu'est-ce qui est normal?
> <mode et vas-y que je te philosophe un peu OFF>


J'aurais plutt dit : "Qu'est ce que la normalit ?" Vous avez 2h !

----------


## shadowmoon

> a..... ...pourquoi?...Parce que je dis le contraire de toi? lol...ou que j'ai pris ca comme une grave atteinte a la fminit de celles qui font de l'informatique!!!! ( enfin je ne les dfend pas toutes....lol il y a des cas... )


mdr, ce genre de remarque, ca marche  tous les coups avec les filles, ca les fais gamberger trop facilement.  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

> J'aurais plutt dit : "Qu'est ce que la normalit ?" Vous avez 2h !


si je te rponds moi, ca fait pas trop mgalo ?




(je vous rassure, c'est de l'auto-drision)

----------


## lakitrid

> J'aurais plutt dit : "Qu'est ce que la normalit ?" Vous avez 2h !


Non mais les questions tu dois les poser en MP  :;): 

Faut pas fausser le concours

 ::aie::

----------


## allyson

@shadowmoon: je viens d'envoyer quelques questions  BiM et tu peux lui demander si tu le veux, aucune d'elle ne parle d'informatique  ::mrgreen::

----------


## milia

C'est fou a mais il y a en qui veulent partir dj avec des points ngatifs!!

Je pensais que c'tait les filles qui taient les juges et non les mecs qui devaient nous juger  savoir si on tait des filles "normales" ou non. Celle-l dit je n'ai pas trouv dans le dico la dfinition de fille "normale"!!! Mais peut-tre que tu as un dico particulier et tu pourrais nous donner la dfnition!!

----------


## allyson

c'est vrai que c'est nous les juges (j'ai failli l'oublier!!! ::?:  )

----------


## Auteur

shadowmoon tu participes ?

J'ai l'impression qu'avec trinityDev et BiM t'es mal barr... ::aie::  Je pense que tu es descendu en flche dans leur estime. ::mouarf::

----------


## Rei Angelus

> J'ai l'impression qu'avec trinityDev et BiM t'es mal barr... Je pense que tu es descendu en flche dans leur estime.


Ou alors c'est une technique de "drague" ?

----------


## Auteur

> Ou alors c'est une technique de "drague" ?


tentative manifeste d'influencer le jury alors...

----------


## Rei Angelus

Ce n'est pas trs sport tout a. Heureusement, je peux compter sur mon physique de rve pour rtablir l'quilibre. Enfin, j'espre !  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

bah, si je peux plus dconner dans la tarverne o vais-je aller ?  ::triste::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

AH? les rivalits s'installent....c'est bon signe...lol. Vous savez les gouts et les couleurs....heureusement nous sommes plusieurs ET DIFFERENTES a voter!! ::mrgreen::   ( je ne sais pas si a doit tre rassurant.. ::aie::  )

----------


## Sachiel31

Les rivalits commencent ... l'orgueil de ces messieurs prendrait-il le dessus ???
 ::mouarf2::

----------


## allyson

> heureusement nous sommes plusieurs a voter!!  ( je ne sais pas si a doit tre rassurant.. )


plusieurs et diffrentes  ::wink::

----------


## shadowmoon

> heureusement nous sommes plusieurs a voter!!  ( je ne sais pas si a doit tre rassurant.. )


 ce titre ce serait intressant d'avoir un compte rendu des dlibrations (= les "crepages de chignons"  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::roll:: ) et seulement aprs l'annonce des rsultats.

----------


## Sachiel31

> ce titre ce serait intressant d'avoir un compte rendu des dlibrations (= les "crepages de chignons"   ) et seulement aprs l'annonce des rsultats.


Il n'y aura dlibrations qu'en cas d'galit donc ce n'est pas sur qu'il y aura crpage de chignons  ::mouarf:: 

Je veux pas dire de btises mias il me semble que les votes seront affichs dans un post aprs l'annonce du rsultat  :;):

----------


## BiM

Exactement. Le crpage de chignon sera public, vous n'en louperez pas une miette  :;):

----------


## shadowmoon

> Il n'y aura dlibrations qu'en cas d'galit donc ce n'est pas sur qu'il y aura crpage de chignons 
> 
> Je veux pas dire de btises mias il me semble que les votes seront affichs dans un post aprs l'annonce du rsultat


ce que j'entends par dlibrations, c'est vos discussions pour noter nos photos et nos rponses au questionnaire. Et c'est ca dont j'amerais avoir un apercu.

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

Nos avis seront publics?????  ca veut dire qu'on sera oblig de se justifier...

----------


## allyson

donc on saura qui a vot pour qui?
<edit> grilled!!!

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> donc on saura qui a vot pour qui?
> <edit> grilled!!!


aie  ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## BiM

Les avis sont publics, c'est marqu dans le rcapitulatif mais la justification n'est pas obligatoire  :;): 

Les avis seront publics certes, mais peut etre anonymes... Genre je ferais une compilation.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Moi je trouve que ca complique tout ca.

Les avis devraient rester privs et BiM nous donne le troisime dauphin, deuxime dauphin et mister. Basta.

A la limite on en parle apres et celles qui veulent nous en dire plus, tant mieux mais sinon c'est pas grave...

Enfin , c'est mon avis...

----------


## lakitrid

> Moi je trouve que ca complique tout ca.
> 
> Les avis devraient rester privs et BiM nous donne le troisime dauphin, deuxime dauphin et mister. Basta.
> 
> A la limite on en parle apres et celles qui veulent nous en dire plus, tant mieux mais sinon c'est pas grave...
> 
> Enfin , c'est mon avis...


ouais les avis publics ca peut faire mal  :;):

----------


## Rei Angelus

> ouais les avis publics ca peut faire mal


Du genre:

XXXX: Vraiment trop laid !!!  ::mouarf::

----------


## BertrandA

> Les avis devraient rester privs et BiM nous donne le troisime dauphin, deuxime dauphin et mister. Basta.
> A la limite on en parle apres et celles qui veulent nous en dire plus, tant mieux mais sinon c'est pas grave...


+1
Pas envie de connatre le dtail du classement  ::aie:: , ni qui a vot pour qui.

----------


## BiM

Ok, vote anonyme (enfin anonyme sauf que je saurais qui a vot pour qui mais... secret).

----------


## Sachiel31

On est mme pas oblig de donner notre avis sur notre classement  ::aie:: 


Du moment, qu'on vote pour vous c'est le principal.
Et c'est tout ce qui devrait vous interresser Messieurs  :;):   ::mrgreen::

----------


## allyson

perso je ne dis jamais cette personne est laide ou des trucs de ce genre et aprs tout tout est relatif  :;): 
je suis un ange je sais  ::ange:: 
edit: j'aimerais bien connaitre les critres de chacune des lectrices, pas vous? (au moins entre lectrices  ::mrgreen::  )

----------


## Rei Angelus

> Pas envie de connatre le dtail du classement , ni qui a vot pour qui.


Perso, j'aimerais savoir s'il y a quelqu'un de plus mal class que moi. Histoire de savoir si je dois encore garder quelques illusions ou pas.  ::mouarf::  

En plus, si une CHARMANTE demoiselle me place en premire position, cela m'intresse aussi. Histoire de passer aux choses "srieuses".

 ::dehors::

----------


## getupa

> Perso, j'aimerais savoir s'il y a quelqu'un de plus mal class que moi. Histoire de savoir si je dois encore garder quelques illusions ou pas.  
> 
> En plus, si une CHARMANTE demoiselle me place en premire position, cela m'intresse aussi. Histoire de passer aux choses "srieuses".


Mouarf ! C'est con j'ai pas d'appareil photo ! Sinon j'aurais occup avec joie (enfin si on peu dire) la dernire position du tableau  ::?:

----------


## Sachiel31

> edit: j'aimerais bien connaitre les critres de chacune des lectrices, pas vous? (au moins entre lectrices  )


Moi de mme  ::mrgreen::

----------


## tazmania

> Mouarf ! C'est con j'ai pas d'appareil photo ! Sinon j'aurais occup avec joie (enfin si on peu dire) la dernire position du tableau



Je croyais que sa se faisait sur questionnaire  ::?:

----------


## lakitrid

> Je croyais que sa se faisait sur questionnaire


Non le questionnaire c'est juste pour faire croire que l'on n'est pas jug que sur le physique  :;): 

 ::aie::

----------


## tazmania

> Non le questionnaire c'est juste pour faire croire que l'on n'est pas jug que sur le physique



Mdr  ::lol::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Non le questionnaire c'est juste pour faire croire que l'on n'est pas jug que sur le physique



MDRMDR!!!!! 

Sinon entre lectrices oui on se donnera nos critres de slection je pense...

----------


## BertrandA

> En plus, si une CHARMANTE demoiselle me place en premire position, cela m'intresse aussi. Histoire de passer aux choses "srieuses".


Ben y a Meetic pour a, non ?
Si je me suis inscrit c'est d'abord pour rigoler.

----------


## Rei Angelus

> Ben y a Meetic pour a, non ?
> Si je me suis inscrit c'est d'abord pour rigoler.


Pas sr que cela fasse rigoler ma chre et tendre. Au moins sur DVP je peux lui dire que c'est pour la technique.  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Ben y a Meetic pour a, non ?
> Si je me suis inscrit c'est d'abord pour rigoler.



MDR mon dieu des inscrits  MEETIC.....olalalala....

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

[SERIEUX]
J'espre que les mecs qui se sont inscrit ne le font que pour le fun, sinon je vous invite  aller faire un tour sur www.meetic.fr.
De toutes manires, sachez, messieurs, que ces dames sont  99% prises.
[/SERIEUX]

----------


## BiM

> [SERIEUX]
> J'espre que les mecs qui se sont inscrit ne le font que pour le fun, sinon je vous invite  aller faire un tour sur www.meetic.fr.
> De toutes manires, sachez, messieurs, que ces dames sont  99% prises.
> [/SERIEUX]


Lol, c'est clair !!

T'as chang d'avatar... un pinguin est n !

----------


## shadowmoon

> MDR mon dieu des inscrits  MEETIC.....olalalala....


je m'y tais inscrit suite  un pari dbile de fin de soire, je me suis jamais logu une seule fois, la classe non ?  :8-):   :8-):   :8-):

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Lol, c'est clair !!
> 
> T'as chang d'avatar... un pinguin est n !


Un pingouin. C'est mon cot Tux qui ressort...  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> [SERIEUX]
> De toutes manires, sachez, messieurs, que ces dames sont  99% prises.
> [/SERIEUX]


cool, il nous reste 1% d'espoir  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Sachiel31

> [SERIEUX]
> J'espre que les mecs qui se sont inscrit ne le font que pour le fun, sinon je vous invite  aller faire un tour sur www.meetic.fr.
> De toutes manires, sachez, messieurs, que ces dames sont  99% prises.
> [/SERIEUX]


C'est clair  ::!::  

L'lection de Mister DVP c'est un dlire pur et simple  ::mouarf::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

FAUX, c'est FAUX

----------


## shadowmoon

> L'lection de Mister DVP c'est un dlire pur et simple


ca se voit rien que dans l'evolution chaotique de ce thread !

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> FAUX, c'est FAUX


Voila votre 1% messieurs...  :;):

----------


## shadowmoon

> FAUX, c'est FAUX





> Voila votre 1% messieurs


je suis pas sur qu'elle aprcie qu'on se jette tous sur elle comme des crapauds en rut.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> je suis pas sur qu'elle aprcie qu'on se jette tous sur elle comme des crapauds en rut.


Moi non plus...  ::roll::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Sachiel31

> ...des crapauds en rut.


J'aime bien l'image
 ::mouarf3::

----------


## allyson

l'lection n'est pas du dlipre pur!
c'est une vraie lection avec de vrais candidants et un vrai jury  ::lun::  
et rassurez-vous il n'y a pas que le physique qui sera jug  :;):

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

Crapaud en rute beurk!!!! geek aurait suffit! lol  ::aie::  Bon et bien j'ai hate qu'il se fasse les concertations....

----------


## Auteur

> Crapaud en rute beurk!!!! geek aurait suffit! lol  Bon et bien j'ai hate qu'il se fasse les concertations....


embrasse le crapaud et il se transformera en prince  ::roi::  
et aprs vous aurez pleins d'enfants
 ::lahola::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> embrasse le crapaud et il se transformera en prince  
> et aprs vous aurez pleins d'enfants


ch mignon... ::P:

----------


## Auteur

> ch mignon...


 ::bebe::  areu
......................
......................
......................
 ::oops::

----------


## Cybher

oula !! que se passe t-il? je ne viens pas quelques jours sur la taverne et la un post de plus de 300 messages???

on me fait un rsum?? ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> oula !! que se passe t-il? je ne viens pas quelques jours sur la taverne et la un post de plus de 300 messages???
> 
> on me fait un rsum??


lection de Mister DVP.com -stop-

membres du jury : que des filles ! -stop-

participants : grands, beaux, muscls -stop-

particularit de ce concours : membres du jury plus nombreuses que les participants -stop-

rgles du concours cf. premire page -stop-

inscriptions closes ???? -stop-

PS : certains participants essaient d'influencer certains membres -stop-

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

Il me semble que les inscriptions sont jusqu'a ce vendredi....

----------


## Auteur

vendredi 8
http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...d.php?t=203742

ha oui, j'oubliais :

pour le gagnant : une bise de la prsidente du jury BiM -stop-

----------


## Cybher

Merci Auteur,




> inscriptions closes ???? -stop-


deja? 





> participants : grands, beaux, muscls -stop-


grand? rat
muscl? rat
de toute facon javais aucune chance...

----------


## Auteur

ha ? toi aussi ? tu es ni grand, ni muscl ? ::calim2::  

non les inscriptions ne sont pas closes :  vendredi 8  22h

----------


## Cybher

> ha ? toi aussi ? tu es ni grand, ni muscl ?


je dirais meme petit...
et l'informatique n'a jamais bcp muscl.... ::aie::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

Les grands esprits se rencontrent... ::aie::  

aller!!un nouveau candidat??? ::P:    (cybher)

----------


## Auteur

> je dirais meme petit...
> et l'informatique n'a jamais bcp muscl....


si : le cerveau




> Les grands esprits se rencontrent... 
> 
> aller!!un nouveau candidat???


euh de qui tu parles ? Moi  ::nono::

----------


## Cybher

> aller!!un nouveau candidat??? (cybher)


J'ai pas de photos de plein pied...je respecte pas le reglement...

----------


## Auteur

> J'ai pas de photos de plein pied...je respecte pas le reglement...


les miennes sont  contre jour.

toi aussi t'as trouv une excuse pour ne pas partiicper ? ::aie::  
trinityDev sera terrrrrrrrriblement due  ::D:

----------


## Cybher

> toi aussi t'as trouv une excuse pour ne pas partiicper ? 
> trinityDev sera terrrrrrrrriblement due


bah si elle vient de prendre en photo, pourquoi pas ! :;):  

avant j'aimerais une confirmation? le ridicule ne tue pas? ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> avant j'aimerais une confirmation? le ridicule ne tue pas?


a dpend devant qui tu te ridiculises  ::aie::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

Le ridicule ne tue pas non!!!! Et pas d'excuses pour ne pas participer...Ca reste un jeu pour dlirer!!!Vous ne mettez pas vos vies en danger!!!  :;):

----------


## Cybher

ce n'est pas une excuse, je n'ai pas de photo de moi o on me voit entierement
mais si quelqu'un vient pour les photos pas de soucis  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> ce n'est pas une excuse, je n'ai pas de photo de moi o on me voit entierement
> mais si quelqu'un vient pour les photos pas de soucis


Aucun n'a toutes les photos et ne respecte totalement les conditions!!!! ::aie::

----------


## Cybher

> - Une photo en portrait cadre sur le visage  
> - Une photo de plein pied Tenue de tout les jours  
> - Une photo de plein pied Tenue de Soire  
> - Une photo de plein pied Tenue de Plage


j'ai aucune photo en plein pied
comment veux tu que je gagne?  :;):

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> j'ai aucune photo en plein pied
> comment veux tu que je gagne?


Pas grave!!!!! de toute facon tu as dis que tu n'tais pas grand lol!!!

bref, ay tu m'as puise....fait ce que tu veux...

----------


## Cybher

bah elle abandonne bien vite TrinityDev...

en plus elle ne fait aucun effort pour que je participe, elle ne veut pas venir me prendre en photo... ::mouarf::

----------


## BiM

> oula !! que se passe t-il? je ne viens pas quelques jours sur la taverne et la un post de plus de 300 messages???
> 
> on me fait un rsum??


Le rsum est dans le premier post + Rcapitulatif (lien  la fin du premier post  :;): )

Sinon y'a trinityDev et Auteur qui font des bbs.

----------


## Auteur

> Sinon y'a trinityDev et Auteur qui font des bbs.


 ::oops::   ::oops::   trinityDev.......


BiM : j'aime beaucoup ton portrait (le pingouin avec le rouleau  patisserie) !

----------


## Cybher

merci Bim,

je rattrape mon retard
le rsum de Auteur etait clair

----------


## BiM

Dsole j'avais pas vu la nouvelle page, et encore celle d'aprs.

C'est qu'ils sont bavards ceux l.

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> bah elle abandonne bien vite TrinityDev...
> 
> en plus elle ne fait aucun effort pour que je participe, elle ne veut pas venir me prendre en photo...



LOL nan j'abandonne pas vite!!!! grrrr

Je vais quand mme pas venir exprs sur paris pour te tenir la main pour faire des photos?!

----------


## Cybher

> Je vais quand mme pas venir exprs sur paris pour te tenir la main pour faire des photos?!


pas pour me tenir la main... pour me prendre en photo  :;):

----------


## Le Pharaon

[Edit] BiM ragit trop vite  ::lol::

----------


## BiM

> Rsultat des premiers sondages
> 
> Bujuman (the king) 80 % des voix 
> ......
> DavidDeTroy 15 % des voix
> Satch 2 % des voix
> 
> Les autres se partagent le reste


Heu non, je ne crois pas  ::): 

Tu prends tes rves pour tes ralits  ::P: 

Fais gaffe parce qu'avec ce genre de post tu risques de finir bon dernier  ::):

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Heu non, je ne crois pas 
> 
> Tu prends tes rves pour tes ralits 
> 
> Fais gaffe parce qu'avec ce genre de post tu risques de finir bon dernier


Il faut tre une vraie geekette pour ne pas voter pour le KING  ::D:  

PS : O est Satch ?

----------


## BiM

> Il faut tre une vraie geekette pour ne pas voter pour le KING  
> 
> PS : O est Satch ?


On a tous NOTRE King  :;):

----------


## Sachiel31

Oulala !!! 2 pages de plus en une nuit a fait beaucoup de lecture le matin en arrivant au boulot  ::mouarf::   ::aie::  


BiM : tu en es o au niveau du questionnaire? tu as reut beaucoup de questions?

----------


## Auteur

> Oulala !!! 2 pages de plus en une nuit a fait beaucoup de lecture le matin en arrivant au boulot


ha ces filles !  ::roll::   quelles bavardes !  ::lol::  Mme la nuit. ::aie:: 

[edit]
Bujuman : mfie toi de BiM et de son rouleau  patisseries  ::aie::  
[/edit]

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Whaoooo 15% des votes pour moi !!! J'en rvais pas autant...  :8-):  

Quitte a se prendre une taule par le king (bujuman), est ce que je peux donner quelques votes pour mes potes du site qui en ont moins que moi (vive le fair-play !) ?  ::aie::   ::mrgreen::   ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

cette question s'adresse  certains participants : pourquoi avoir mis votre participation en exergue dans vos signatures ?

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> cette question s'adresse  certains participants : pourquoi avoir mis votre participation en exergue dans vos signatures ?


Pour le fun, pourquoi ?

----------


## BiM

> cette question s'adresse  certains participants : pourquoi avoir mis votre participation en exergue dans vos signatures ?


Pour qu'il y ait encore plus de participants  :;):

----------


## Sachiel31

> cette question s'adresse  certains participants : pourquoi avoir mis votre participation en exergue dans vos signatures ?


Ca va peut tre inciter certain  s'inscrire  ::mrgreen::

----------


## jbrasselet

> cette question s'adresse  certains participants : pourquoi avoir mis votre participation en exergue dans vos signatures ?


Pour dire j'y tais?  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

je vous tends une perche, mais vous n'avez pas l'air de vouloir la saisir ... tant pis !

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> je vous tends une perche, mais vous n'avez pas l'air de vouloir la saisir ... tant pis !


 ::?:  

Moi pas comprendre ce que toi dire...  ::aie:: 

EDIT : en mme temps, je crois que je suis le seul qui ai marqu ma participation...

----------


## shadowmoon

> en mme temps, je crois que je suis le seul qui ai marqu ma participation...


non, non buju et d'autres aussi l'ont fais.

----------


## BertrandA

Ce soir j'envoie mes photos.
J'aime autant prvenir tout le monde : c'est franchement pas terrible. Bonjour l'amour propre...

Mais comme disait le Renard au Petit Prince : 



> *L'Essentiel est invisible pour les yeux* surtout quand on a la tte dans le fion.

----------


## khany

Je peux faire partie des lectrices svp ?  :8-):

----------


## jmfmarques

Si tu votes, Khany, vote pour SuperDeb (l'image viendra en son temps)... ::lol::    ou... abstiens-toi.  ::mouarf::  
Tu connais SuperDeb ?

----------


## BiM

Oui khany, il faut que Snake te rajoute  :;):

----------


## Le Pharaon

> cette question s'adresse  certains participants : pourquoi avoir mis votre participation en exergue dans vos signatures ?


C'est parce qu'on est en pleine campagne lectorale. 

Infos : Le site du *KING* est en construction et sera en ligne d'ici vendredi  :;):  




> Je peux faire partie des lectrices svp ?


J'ose croire que l'adorable *Khany* a dj fait son choix  ::D:

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> C'est parce qu'on est en pleine campagne lectorale. 
> Infos : Le site du *KING* est en construction et sera en ligne d'ici vendredi



Ca s'appellerait pas un ego dmesur ca?!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Ca s'appellerait pas un ego dmesur ca?!


Si mais c'est son seul argument !!!  :8-):   ::mrgreen::

----------


## jbrasselet

> Si mais c'est son seul argument !!!


Il faut des arguments pour se faire lire?  ::D:  
Je suis foutu  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Il faut des arguments pour se faire lire?  
> Je suis foutu


Ah ben oui, c'est obligatoire : Bujuman, par exemple, il est beau, fort, intelligent et, surtout, il est modeste !  ::aie::  

T'inquite, on est tous foutu mais c'est ca k bien !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Ah ben oui, c'est obligatoire : Bujuman, par exemple, il est beau, fort, intelligent et, surtout, il est modeste !  
> 
> T'inquite, on est tous foutu mais c'est ca k bien !


C'est tout ou rien ici, soit les mecs ont les chevilles qui explosent, soit ce sont des perdants?! mais ou va le monde!!!  ::aie::  

Transformez-vous en commerciaux!! lol

----------


## lakitrid

> Transformez-vous en commerciaux!! lol


Pour quoi faire si on a rien a vendre ?

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> C'est tout ou rien ici, soit les mecs ont les chevilles qui explosent, soit ce sont des perdants?! mais ou va le monde!!!  
> 
> Transformez-vous en commerciaux!! lol


Approchez, approchez... 15% ma patate aujourd'hui, 15%... Elles sont fraiches, elles sont fraiches mes poires... Vous ne les regrettez pas...

Ca va comme ca ?

----------


## BertrandA

Il y a une alternative... Mais je n'en dirai pas plus  ::mouarf::  !

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

Oulala, j'ai pas dit marchand de foire!!!!!!

C'est  vous de vous vendre!!! et pas des patates!! mdr ::mrgreen::  

Ba sa doit etre du joli tout ca dans la vie courante avec les filles!!! lol

----------


## milia

> Oulala, j'ai pas dit marchand de foire!!!!!!
> 
> C'est  vous de vous vendre!!! et pas des patates!! mdr 
> 
> Ba sa doit etre du joli tout ca dans la vie courante avec les filles!!! lol


Je suis d'accord avec toi. 

Ps: Vous tez de vrai piplettes quand mme.

----------


## allyson

pourquoi ai-je l'impression que personne ne prend cette lection au srieux?! ::roll::  
 ::dehors::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> pourquoi ai-je l'impression que personne ne prend cette lection au srieux?!


Mais si!!! le jury est trs srieux lui!  ::aie::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Ba sa doit etre du joli tout ca dans la vie courante avec les filles!!! lol


Mesdames, aussi charmante pouvait vous tre, vous n'aurez de moi que la partie immerg de l'iceberg !  :;):  

La seul femme sur terre qui beneficie de mon romantisme et mon charme est celle qui partage ma vie...

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Mesdames, aussi charmante pouvait vous tre, vous n'aurez de moi que la partie immerg de l'iceberg !  
> 
> La seul femme sur terre qui beneficie de mon romantisme et mon charme est celle qui partage ma vie...



tu aurais du faire le contraire:
-1ere phrase en petit
- le deuxime en gros!!! et la montrer a ta chrie!!

ch mignon

----------


## Sachiel31

Heureusement que le jury est srieux !!!  ::D:  

Sinon o va-t-on, je vous le demande???!!!


enfin...srieux dans les limites du raisonnable  ::aie::   ::mouarf::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> tu aurais du faire le contraire:
> -1ere phrase en petit
> - le deuxime en gros!!! et la montrer a ta chrie!!
> 
> ch mignon


Ma chrie est assez refractaire au milieu de l'informatique et donc ne consulte jamais ce forum donc j'ai peu de chance qu'elle vois mon message...  ::roll::  

Et puis la taille de police ne sera jamais assez grande pour retranscrire ma passion pour elle...

----------


## Sachiel31

> Ma chrie est assez refractaire au milieu de l'informatique et donc ne consulte jamais ce forum donc j'ai peu de chance qu'elle vois mon message...  
> 
> Et puis la taille de police ne sera jamais assez grande pour retranscrire ma passion pour elle...


C'est domage, moi a m'aurait fait plaisir si j'tais  sa place  ::D: 



Heureusement que la taille de la police n'est pas proportionnelle  la "quantit" de passion  :;):

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Heureusement que la taille de la police n'est pas proportionnelle  la "quantit" de passion


Il n'y aurait pas assez de place dans un cran je pense  :;):   :;):

----------


## khany

> Si tu votes, Khany, vote pour SuperDeb (l'image viendra en son temps)...   ou... abstiens-toi.  
> Tu connais SuperDeb ?


C'est toi jmf ?  ::aie::

----------


## khany

> La *seul* femme sur terre qui beneficie de mon romantisme et mon charme est celle qui partage ma vie...


mais l, j'ai quand mme des doutes : seul ou seule  ::aie::

----------


## jmfmarques

Super, c'est facile...

Mais Deb, tu connais ?  ::lol::

----------


## Auteur

Un conseil les gars : arrtez de dire auprs de ces demoiselles que vous tes le plus grand, le plus beau et le plus fort et parfois le plus malin car le jour o elles verront vos photos et les rponses au questionnaires  ::aie::   ::aie:: 
 vous allez descendre dans leur estime, ah lala ...

On dirai que vous stressez, que le jury finalement vous fait peur  ::twisted::

----------


## BiM

> Un conseil les gars : arrtez de dire auprs de ces demoiselles que vous tes le plus grand, le plus beau et le plus fort et parfois le plus malin car le jour o elles verront vos photos et les rponses au questionnaires  
>  vous allez descendre dans leur estime, ah lala ...
> 
> On dirai que vous stressez, que le jury finalement vous fait peur


Il n'y a pas besoin de voir les photos et les rponses au questionnaire pour qu'ils descendent dans notre estime... rien que de dire ca, suffit !

----------


## shadowmoon

> rien que de dire ca, suffit !


tout  fait d'accord avec toi, c'est pour cela que je me garde bien de le faire.

mon "approche" est plus "subtile".  ::roll::   :;):

----------


## Auteur

> Un conseil les gars : arrtez de dire auprs de ces demoiselles que vous tes le plus grand, le plus beau et le plus fort et parfois le plus malin car le jour o elles verront vos photos et les rponses au questionnaires  
>  vous allez descendre dans leur estime, ah lala ...
> 
> On dirai que vous stressez, que le jury finalement vous fait peur


dans ce cas  ::dehors::

----------


## khany

Rien qu'en lisant ce topic on peut dj faire un classement  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> mais l, j'ai quand mme des doutes : seul ou seule


"Seule", pardon...  ::oops::  




> Rien qu'en lisant ce topic on peut dj faire un classement


Une petite prevision ?  :;):

----------


## Le Pharaon

Quand il y'a election, il y'a forcment campagne. Pourquoi interdir alors l'auto-marketing ?  ::D:  

@BiM maintenant je comprends les raisons de ta crainte. Ton chri est candidat, en vain. 




> Rien qu'en lisant ce topic on peut dj faire un classement


J'impatiente !  ::mouarf::

----------


## BertrandA

Vous avez mis quoi comme rsolution pour les photos ?
J'ai peur de poster des trucs trop normes, merci.

----------


## Skyounet

D'ailleurs pourrait-on connaitre l'age des membres du jury, s'il vous plait.  ::roll::   ::roll::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> D'ailleurs pourrait-on connaitre l'age des membres du jury, s'il vous plait.


Pourquoi, ca change quoi ?




> Vous avez mis quoi comme rsolution pour les photos ?


Demande a Snakeman en MP. Les miennes etaient toutes petites mais il prfre peut tre plus grande...

----------


## Sachiel31

> D'ailleurs pourrait-on connaitre l'age des membres du jury, s'il vous plait.


Ca apporte quoi de savoir notre ge???

----------


## Skyounet

> Ca apporte quoi de savoir notre ge???


C'est juste pour savoir.  ::oops::   ::oops::

----------


## jmfmarques

Si l'on s'en tient  une aprciation en fonction du niveau apparent de certaines questions sur certains forums.... et si l'on part du principe selon lequel le jury devrait reprsenter une certaine forme de majorit,... je dirais volontiers que l'ge moyen devrait osciller entre 12 et 16 ans ... ::D:  

mais.... ::dehors::

----------


## Sachiel31

> Si l'on s'en tient  une aprciation en fonction du niveau apparent de certaines questions sur certains forums.... et si l'on part du principe selon lequel le jury devrait reprsenter une certaine forme de majorit,... je dirais volontiers que l'ge moyen devrait osciller entre 12 et 16 ans ... 
> 
> mais....


C'est  peu prs a ...........  quelques annes prs
 ::mouarf2::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Si l'on s'en tient  une aprciation en fonction du niveau apparent de certaines questions sur certains forums.... et si l'on part du principe selon lequel le jury devrait reprsenter une certaine forme de majorit,...


pour peu ou prou les memes raisons j'aurais plutot fixer l'age moyen vers 17 / 18 ans.

----------


## Auteur

Regardez les profils et vous aurez les ges des membres du jury : #22ans

----------


## BiM

> @BiM maintenant je comprends les raisons de ta crainte. Ton chri est candidat, en vain.


Mon... chri ? Il n'a mme pas accs  la taverne. Il n'a que 8 messages  son actif...

----------


## shadowmoon

> Regardez les profils et vous aurez les ges des membres du jury : #22ans


oui, mais c'est plus marrant de justifier un moyenne d'age bidon par des arguments qui le sont encore plus.

----------


## Le Pharaon

Serait-il possible de repousser la date de l'lection ?

----------


## jmfmarques

> Serait-il possible de repousser la date de l'lection ?


Ce serait une excellente chose !
un report de 3 ou 4 annes serait une bonne ide et permettrait d'obtenir une moyenne d'ge lgrement plus leve ! ::lol:: 

Syntaxe en VB :



```

```

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Serait-il possible de repousser la date de l'lection ?


Pourquoi ? Tu doute de toi ? Tu as peur ? Tu te rend compte que tu n'est pas le king comme tu nous l'avait tant annonc ? Tu regarde tes concurrents et tu t'apercoit de ton manque evident de potentiel  gravir le podium ? Ce matin, un lapin, a tu un chass... heu, pardon je m'gare l...

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Pourquoi ? Tu doute de toi ? Tu as peur ? Tu te rend compte que tu n'est pas le king comme tu nous l'avait tant annonc ? Tu regarde tes concurrents et tu t'apercoit de ton manque evident de potentiel  gravir le podium ? Ce matin, un lapin, a tu un chass... heu, pardon je m'gare l...


Non c'est plutt pour donner un coup de main au chri BiM qui prtend tre un king, histoire de fair play . Je voudrais qu'il soit parmi les futurs dauphins du real *KING*  ::mouarf::  



> Mon... chri ? Il n'a mme pas accs  la taverne. Il n'a que 8 messages  son actif...

----------


## BiM

> Non c'est plutt pour donner un coup de main au chri BiM qui prtend tre un king, histoire de fair play . Je voudrais qu'il soit parmi les futurs dauphins du real *KING*


Parce que tu sais qui c'est ? Puis il n'a rien prtendu du tout...

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Parce que tu sais qui c'est ? Puis il n'a rien prtendu du tout...


Oup je dconnais. 

Une autre question : 
Sur les photos on met des numros (choisis par la prsidente du jury) ou des pseudo ?

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Sur les photos on met des numros (choisis par la prsidente du jury) ou des pseudo ?


Ne met rien, elles te reconnaitront avec ta couronne !  ::mouarf::  

Moi j'ai mis mon pseudo




> Je voudrais qu'il soit parmi les futurs dauphins du real KING


 :8-):

----------


## Le Pharaon

Tu passes pour avoir l'air serein, alors que ma canditature te boulverse.  ::aie::  

Si tu veux je peux  ::arrow::

----------


## BertrandA

Voil, message avec photos envoy.

Devant l'pret de la comptition qui s'annonce, je tiens  prciser que j'ai d faire appel, hlas,  des mthodes que ma morale rprouve.

Et le questionnaire on a combien de temps pour rpondre ?

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Tu passes pour avoir l'air serein, alors que ma canditature te boulverse.  
> 
> Si tu veux je peux


On se dfile ? On tremble peut tre ? La mort approche et la bte supplie son bourreau ? L'enfer te tend les m... Heu, pardon, je m'gare encore une fois...  ::mrgreen::  

Pfff, ta candidature me bouleverser ? Moi ? Pfff... N'importe quoi... Comme si j'avais peur que compar  toi, les juges cre une nouvelle catgorie : meilleur monstre de film d'horreur ? Pfff... Y'en a, j'te jure...

Mais enfin bon, si quand tu aura gagn, tu pouvais me laisser nettoyer tes chaussures, ca serai un grand honneur pour moi...  ::aie::

----------


## anitshka

je m'immisce de nouveau dans la conversation juste quelques secondes.... BIM ! Il en est ou le questionnaire ? on pourras en avoir une copie nous les membre du super jury ?

----------


## Sachiel31

> je m'immisce de nouveau dans la conversation juste quelques secondes.... BIM ! Il en est ou le questionnaire ? on pourras en avoir une copie nous les membre du super jury ?


Pareil.

Ce serait bien qu'on puisse le voir avant de le diffuser pour pouvoir donner notre avis dessus si on veut  :;):

----------


## Skyounet

Une question a propos des votes, les candidats ont un numro et le jury vote pour tel ou tel numro, ou alors elles votent en sachant qui est qui.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Une question a propos des votes, les candidats ont un numro et le jury vote pour tel ou tel numro, ou alors elles votent en sachant qui est qui.


Tres bonne remarque ca.

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Une question a propos des votes, les candidats ont un numro et le jury vote pour tel ou tel numro, ou alors elles votent en sachant qui est qui.


Je ne matrise pas bien les rgles du jeu, et je ne doute aucunement de leur bien fond mais je crois qu'il serait plus judicieux de choisir des numros. Parce que le pseudo du KING n'est pas trs trs class (il suffit de cliquer sur "liste des messages posts par Bujuman" pour dcouvrir ses lapsus ).    
 ::mouarf::   ::mouarf:: 

[Infos modestes] 
J'ai trouv un accord avec mes sponsors. Et je commence  diter les ddicaces.
 [Infos modestes]

----------


## Cybher

Vous aurez peut etre un candidat srieux de plus ....

----------


## BiM

On ne vote jamais pour un inconnu... Ben nous, c'est pareil ! Donc ce sera votre pseudo.

Oui, le jury aura d'abord le questionnaire  :;):

----------


## Le Pharaon

> On ne vote jamais pour un inconnu... Ben nous, c'est pareil ! *Donc ce sera votre pseudo.*
> 
> Oui, le jury aura d'abord le questionnaire


L je suis compltement cuit, en plus d'avoir rat ma campagne    ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf:: 

Mais bon l'essentiel c'est de participer  :;):

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> On ne vote jamais pour un inconnu... Ben nous, c'est pareil ! Donc ce sera votre pseudo.
> 
> Oui, le jury aura d'abord le questionnaire



CHouette chouette chouette

 ::lahola::

----------


## Cybher

notre pseudo?
alors il ne nous reste plus qu'a en changer apres le concours??  ::mouarf::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> Vous aurez peut etre un candidat srieux de plus ....


si t'envoies rapidement tes photos :-)

----------


## Cybher

et si c'est accept.... ::roll::

----------


## Arnaud F.

Ta jusqu'a demain soir pour les envoyes  :;): 

++

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Dernier jour pour les candidatures...

Et Bujuman n'as toujours pas declar forfait...  :;):

----------


## Cybher

pas encore...un forfait de derniere minute?  ::mouarf::

----------


## BizuR

Pfff c'est ma semaine de vacances et le dpot des photos est ce soir ... snifsnif !

Je vais essayer d'en envoyer avant l'heure butoir  ::): 

Gare a la concurrence ... ('tin go que je fouille dans mes albums  :8O:   ::mrgreen::  )

Et a ce soir !  :;):

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Pfff c'est ma semaine de vacances et le dpot des photos est ce soir ... snifsnif !
> 
> Je vais essayer d'en envoyer avant l'heure butoir 
> 
> Gare a la concurrence ... ('tin go que je fouille dans mes albums   )
> 
> Et a ce soir !


Un petit retardataire de dernire minute??? lol c'est toujours comme ca


@BIM: on a assez des questions pour les candidats??? ::mrgreen::

----------


## BiM

> @BIM: on a assez des questions pour les candidats???


Oui merci les filles, j'ai retenu 27 questions sur celles que vous m'avez envoy (un peu plus de 30 dont une en double et au vu de la question, ca m'a bien fait marr  ::mouarf::  ), je les ai un peu modifi aussi ou reformul, raccourci, ou agrandi.

J'en fais trois  ma sauce et je vous envoie le questionnaire. Vous avez jusqu' 22h pour faire des rclamations par MP. Ensuite je le valide et l'envoie aux candidats.

----------


## Cybher

27 questions? il y aura beaucoup de temps pour rpondre j'espere.
a moins que cela soit un QCM ... ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> 27 questions? il y aura beaucoup de temps pour rpondre j'espere.
> a moins que cela soit un QCM ...


Pas 27 mais 30 ! Mais on aura du temps je pense...

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

@bim: ok pas de soucis, j'aimerai bien savoir aprs quelle question tait en double!!!!  ::mouarf::

----------


## BiM

> @bim: ok pas de soucis, j'aimerai bien savoir aprs quelle question tait en double!!!!


Voil les filles, c'est envoy !
Je vous ai indiqu le numro de la question en double  ::P:  

Il y a des questions trs courtes et d'autres o il faudra disserter dans la limite supportable sachant que vous tes une quinzaine  :;):  Je pense que l'on va fixer une limite de mots.

----------


## lakitrid

> Voil les filles, c'est envoy !
> Je vous ai indiqu le numro de la question en double  
> 
> Il y a des questions trs courtes et d'autres o il faudra disserter dans la limite supportable sachant que vous tes une quinzaine  Je pense que l'on va fixer une limite de mots.


On peut tre excus par avance de nos fautes d'orthographe ??  :;):

----------


## BiM

> On peut tre excus par avance de nos fautes d'orthographe ??


Hum... Il va quand mme falloir faire un petit effort. Aprs a dpend des filles, perso, je supporte pas a  ::D:  C'est un simple conseil...

----------


## Cybher

::aie::  si il faut rpondre sans faute en plus....
dans le langue que l'on veut alors? je choisis le sms... ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> dans le langue que l'on veut alors? je choisis le sms...


 ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   tu veux te faire trucider par BiM ?

----------


## BiM

> tu veux te faire trucider par BiM ?


W chouette un combat !  ::aie::

----------


## Cybher

depuis quand les personnes qui participent  un concours de Mister sont censes s'exprimer dans un francais correct??




> W chouette un combat !


Je releve le dfi !!  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## BiM

Cybher, ok ca marche, je te laisse commencer, dernierement c'est plutt moi qui les commence.

Pour les autres, le questionnaire a t valid par deux membres du jury, une correction a t effectue (faute de copier/coller), pour les autres membres, je n'ai pas eu leur avis. J'attend patiemment  :;):  Je pense que vous allez vous rgaler.

----------


## Cybher

> Cybher, ok ca marche, je te laisse commencer, dernierement c'est plutt moi qui les commence.


c pa pocible !  la galantri? en + jsui o taf !  ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

terrible un combat!!!!

----------


## Sachiel31

> Cybher, ok ca marche, je te laisse commencer, dernierement c'est plutt moi qui les commence.
> ...Je pense que vous allez vous rgaler.


Sanginaire le combat???   ::kill::   ::zekill::   ::pan::  


Je pense que nous aussi on va se rgaler en lisant vos rponses  ::mouarf::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> - Bonjour mesdemoiselles et bienvenue  l'lection de Miss Monde. Pas trop la pression ?
> - Heu...
> - Bon alors qu'on soit clair, au moindre faux pas, on vous arrache un doigt de pied. Pas de question ?
> - Heu...
> - Et celles qu'on ne trouve pas assez belles, on les empalle et on les brule. Ca ira ? Allez, bonne chance les filles et que la meilleure reste... Heu, gagne !


 ::aie::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

@david....

C'est quoi ca???????

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> @david....
> 
> C'est quoi ca???????


Vu comment vous nous mettez la pression sur les fautes (dont je dois tre le premier  en faire), j'ai eu cette vision d'une lection de miss monde...

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Sachiel31

> Vu comment vous nous mettez la pression sur les fautes (dont je dois tre le premier  en faire), j'ai eu cette vision d'une lection de miss monde...


 ::mouarf3::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

@David....
Donc en fait, tu te compares  miss monde c'est ca????

----------


## shadowmoon

@david, je vois que tu as compris ce que je voulais dire par "approche subtile"  :;):

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> @David....
> Donc en fait, tu te compares  miss monde c'est ca????


Non, plutot  une pretentande au statut de Miss monde... La nana prte a tous les sacrifices pour avoir le plaisir d'avoir une couronne sur la tte (entre autres...) quite  se faire craser par les jurys !

J'ai bon ?

----------


## BiM

> c pa pocible !  la galantri? en + jsui o taf !


Ah ok, je ne pensais pas que ca allait tre un combat de ce type (de toute faon je m'adapte  :;): ).

L'criture est le moyen de communication le plus pratique dans le sens ou l'crit reste et peut se relire. Lorsque l'on vous explique quelquechose  l'oral vous retiendrez en moyenne 20% de ce qu'on vous dit... Et pour combien de temps ? Alors que ce qui est crit, vous pouvez le lire pour vous remmorer ce que l'on vous a dit (crit). Cela permet aussi de souligner les points importants. Le langage oral de son ct permet une meilleure transmission immdiate. Il est souvent plus facile d'changer par oral par comprhension et gain de temps et d'expliquer par oral (grce  la gestuelle notemment) que par crit.

Le langage SMS est une forme d'oral crit, le problme est qu'il ne prsente pas les avantages de l'oral, c'est  dire la comprhension et le gain de temps. Il ne reprsente un gain de temps que pour la personne qui crit. D'autre part, le SMS est fait  base de phontique, or la phontique peut varier d'un pays  l'autre sauf si on se rfre au systme de phontique international (ce qui n'est pas le cas pour le langage SMS). De ce fait, la lecture est longue et fastidieuse. Pour finir, il ne permet pas de traduction, le langage SMS varie d'une personne  l'autre. C'est comme essay de traduire le dialecte de n'importe quelle rgion du monde, cela sera difficile sauf pour les dialectes rpandus (tel le mandarin) puisqu'il existe rarement un dictionnaire de traduction dans un langue quelconque de ces dialectes. Aussi, il faut parfois dj savoir compter dans la langue du SMS avant de comprendre le langage SMS (2 pour le son "de" ou 8 pour comprendre js8 (je suis), etc.). Pour finir, il n'est pas toujours voir quasiment impossible de connatre la langue de son interlocuteur (quand il est tranger) et qu'il crit en SMS, c'est une autre difficult  passer avant mme de savoir quoi dchiffrer puis de traduire...

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> @david, je vois que tu as compris ce que je voulais dire par "approche subtile"


 :;):

----------


## shadowmoon

@bim et Cybher, l'arne de la taverne est, je pense, le lieu idal pour vos joutes verbales, non ?

@david, par contre on dirais que l'intress(e) reste indifrent(e)  ::roll::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

@david.....

Donc tu dit que nous sommes la pour vous craser???? ::evilred::  


lol j'arrte de te faire chXXX!!! :;):

----------


## Cybher

Bim,

Malgr les inconvnients que vous prsentez fort justement sur le langage sms, il prsente tout de mme un avantage pour tous les candidats : l'orthographe.

En effet, il n'est pas facile d'crire franais correctement et  la moindre petite faute, on perd le concours de mister! je trouve cela un peu dur. Surtout si le franais n'est pas ma langue maternelle.

Enfin ce sont les rgles, vous tes la prsidente du jury, je ne peux qu'accepter ces rgles.

Je vous prie d'agrer l'expression de mes sincres salutations.


Cybher

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Donc tu dit que nous sommes la pour vous craser????


Ah mais jamais je ne me serai permis de vous insulter...  ::oops::  Vous faites parfaitement bien votre travail...

Encore un peu de cirage ?

@Shadowmoon : j'en ai fait trop, hein ? Ca commence a se voir, non ?

----------


## BiM

> Bim,
> 
> Malgr les inconvnients que vous prsentez fort justement sur le langage sms, il prsente tout de mme un avantage pour tous les candidats : l'orthographe.
> 
> En effet, il n'est pas facile d'crire franais correctement et  la moindre petite faute, on perd le concours de mister! je trouve cela un peu dur. Surtout si le franais n'est pas ma langue maternelle.
> 
> Enfin ce sont les rgles, vous tes la prsidente du jury, je ne peux qu'accpeter ces rgles.
> 
> Je vous prie d'agrer l'expression de mes sincres salutations.
> ...


Tu vois que tu en es capable  :;):  Et je n'ai pas parl de perdant, vous en ferez peut-tre tous et d'autres auront srement des gros avantages sur d'autres points  :;):  Tu as juste fais une faute de frappe  "accepter" et une faute  mon pseudo "BiM" !

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

@david!!!!!!!!!!

Ey tu m'as vol mon A-style sur ton avatar!!!!

----------


## Cybher

David, je n'avais pas bien fait attention  ton avatar... pas mal !!

sinon, il aurait t intressant d'avoir une ide des questions poses (juste un exemple...). 

qui a dit que j'tais curieux??  ::roll::

----------


## milia

Mdr, on voit bien que la fin approche! Nous avons des disputes, des un peu trop curieux et des cirages de pompes.
C'est du joli tout a!!  :;):

----------


## BiM

Vous aurez les questions ce soir. Si un ou deux autres filles ont confirm d'ici 17h, je l'envoie avant de repartir du travail.

----------


## shadowmoon

> @Shadowmoon : j'en ai fait trop, hein ? Ca commence a se voir, non ?


tu ferais mieux d'arreter, y'en a au moins une qui n'apprcie pas tes "petits hommages"  ::lol::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> @david!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ey tu m'as vol mon A-style sur ton avatar!!!!


Ah bon ? J'avais pas fait attention, dit donc...  ::roll::   ::mouarf::  

J'avais pas la place pour mettre les 2 points du A du logo du collectif "secteur-A"  ::aie::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

Ma vengeance sera terrible!!!!!  ::sm::   ::fessee::   ::evil::   ::pan::   ::scarymov::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> tu ferais mieux d'arreter, y'en a au moins une qui n'apprcie pas tes "petits hommages"


Je ne vois pas du tout de quels hommages tu veut me parler, cher ami...  ::ange::

----------


## shadowmoon

@david, c'est dommage qu'il n'y a rien sur son ventre  ::aie::

----------


## BertrandA

Et SnakeMan ? Il a disparu dans une faille du continuum spatio-temporel ?
C'est dommage il avait toutes les photos...

@Cybher
Tu fais pas tant de fautes que a, on a vu bien pire dans le btisier DVP...
L'essentiel c'est que a reste lisible.

----------


## Cybher

David, je crois que tu viens de perdre la voix de Trinity...
ce qui d'apres mes calculs te fait perdre ce concours...

Bertrand, je n'ai jamais dit que je faisais beaucoup de fautes meme si je ferais mieux de me relire plus souvent...  ::aie::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

@Auteur


attends....ca vient....je suis mais MDR  ::mouarf::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Ma vengeance sera terrible!!!!!


Oh non, mon dieu, pas le fouet... Non, pas le fouet... Je ne recommencerai plus, promis... Ds que j'arrive a retrouver l'icone de The Gimp, je retouche mon avatar, promis...

O, o, petite icone, t'es o ?

Ben, vas y, fait pas ta radine, quoi, mont' toi l'icone, t'vois pas qu'chui dans la de-mer, l...

----------


## BiM

> Et SnakeMan ? Il a disparu dans une faille du continuum spatio-temporel ?
> C'est dommage il avait toutes les photos...


Si je ne m'abuse, il a trois rattrapages la semaine prochaine.

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

@david....

nan mais au niveau signification mettre A-style sur ton front, avec des noms de filles derrires ton gros pinguin qui abuse des kinders!!! ....Je ne sais pas...

----------


## Auteur

> @Auteur
> 
> 
> attends....ca vient....je suis mais MDR


trinityDev tu m'as appel ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> trinityDev tu m'as appel ?


lol nan mais maintenant que tu le dis!!!! Comment vont les enfants!!!  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> @david....
> 
> nan mais au niveau signification mettre A-style sur ton front, avec des noms de filles derrires ton gros pinguin qui abuse des kinders!!! ....Je ne sais pas...


j'ai cru qu'il y avait un bug au niveau de l'affichage.

----------


## milia

> j'ai cru qu'il y avait un bug au niveau de l'affichage.


Mdr, moi aussi au premier coup. Mais non il essaye de gagner des votes, mais je pense que a tout le contraire, dommage bien essay, une ide comme une autre!!

----------


## Auteur

> lol nan mais maintenant que tu le dis!!!! Comment vont les enfants!!!


ma foi :
-un qui a une gastro  ::vomi::  
-un qui est amoureux  ::love::  
-un qui dort  ::sleep::  
-un autre qui rclame sa moman  ::piou::  
-et le petit dernier qui apprend  marcher  ::bebe::

----------


## BiM

> ma foi :
> -un qui a une gastro  
> -un qui est amoureux  
> -un qui dort  
> -un autre qui rclame sa moman  
> -et le petit dernier qui apprend  marcher


Et un autre qui apprend  crire grce  des dessins  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Auteur

> Mdr, moi aussi au premier coup. Mais non il essaye de gagner des votes, mais je pense que a tout le contraire, dommage bien essay, une ide comme une autre!!


j'aurai fait un kangourou : comme a j'aurai mis tous les membres du jury dans la poche....

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

ca fait quand mme beaucoup d'enfants la.... :8O:

----------


## milia

> j'aurai fait un kangourou : comme a j'aurai mis tous les membres du jury dans la poche....


Pas mal, un peu plus d'imagination. Les rponses promettent d'tre drles alors!!  ::):

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> nan mais au niveau signification mettre A-style sur ton front, avec des noms de filles derrires ton gros pinguin qui abuse des kinders!!! ....Je ne sais pas...


Bon ok, j'avoue, j'avoue...

Il faut voir ca comme une reprsentation de l'Amour. 
Devant vous avez un pingouin. Un gros pingouin. Un qui mange beaucoup de kinder, certes mais c'est aussi un pingouin doux avec son pelage moilleux et donc il rechauffe en hiver et retient la fraicheur en t.
Les prenoms derrire ne sont qu'un minuscule chantillon de ce que l'humanit  fait de plus beau et, malheureusement, le gros pingouin, avec son gros pelage, cache un peu tout ca.
Quand au A-Style sur le front, c'est tout simplement que ce pingouin  une coquille sur la tte et A-Style, ils font des fringues si je ne m'abuse ? Donc c'est une coquille de chez A-Style, voila, voila...

Mon explication est foireuse ?  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

@trinityDev : c'est le bonheur, quoi.

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Bon ok, j'avoue, j'avoue...
> 
> Il faut voir ca comme une representation de l'Amour. 
> Devant vous avez un pingouin. Un gros pingouin. Un qui mange beaucoup de .....
> 
> Mon explication est foireuse ?



MDR, joli et tir par les cheveux...et aussi trs...un peu trop en fait

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> MDR, joli et tir par les cheveux...et aussi trs...un peu trop en fait


 ::ange::  

@Shadowmoon : t'as vu, j'y etait presque...  ::aie::

----------


## BiM

Vous vous rendez compte qu'il y a presque 500 messages et 35 pages dans ce sujet pour une lection pas encore commence.

----------


## Auteur

> Vous vous rendez compte qu'il y a presque 500 messages et 35 pages dans ce sujet pour une lection pas encore commence.


qu'est-ce que a va tre lorsque le concours de Miss Dvp sera ouvert.

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Vous vous rendez compte qu'il y a presque 500 messages et 35 pages dans ce sujet pour une lection pas encore commence.



LOL, certains sont en campagnes je pense....Regarde tu es cache en bas  gauche du gros pingouin.. :;):

----------


## BiM

> LOL, certains sont en campagnes je pense....Regarde tu es cache en bas  gauche du gros pinguin..


J'ai vu et en plus, il arrte pas de pt  ::?:

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> LOL, certains sont en campagnes je pense....Regarde tu es cache en bas  gauche du gros pinguin..


[SERIEUX]
J'ai voulu vous faire un p'tit hommage et un petite touche d'humour pour le concours. Je vous rassure, le concours fini, mon avatar redevient le pingouin qu'il etait avant... Mme si le A-Style me fait trop rigoler quand on regarde bien ce qu'il represente...
[/SERIEUX]

----------


## Cybher

> qu'est-ce que a va tre lorsque le concours de Miss Dvp sera ouvert


je pose deja ma candidature pour faire parti du jury !  ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> [SERIEUX]
>  Mme si le A-Style me fait trop rigoler quand on regarde bien ce qu'il represente...
> [/SERIEUX]


Dja au moins tu as de bon yeux...c'est dja ca..

----------


## jbrasselet

Je me demande si ma technique de rester discrt et de pas sortir de btises sera payante  ::mouarf:: 

Faute d'ortographe corrige. On sait jamais

----------


## BiM

> Dja au moins tu as de bon yeux...c'est dja ca..


Ah oui, en effet... LOL

----------


## Auteur

> Dja au moins tu as de bon yeux...c'est dja ca..


ha ouais, j'ai compris ....... c'est un .
J'ai bon ?

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

Un cran s'eteint....un tre s'eveille.... ::aie:: 

@auteur: mdr nan pas du tout, on dit faire le mouton en italien traduit!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Cybher

> Ah oui, en effet... LOL


tout le monde va etre au courant maintenant Trinity

Pour Bim, toi qui a fais un plaidoyer contre le sms, je suis tonn de te voir employer 'LOL' ... ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Je me demande si ma technique de rester discrt et de pas sortir de btises sera payante


je me pose la meme question.

@david, bel essai, dommage que la transformation soit rate !

@bim, tu crois qu'on peut atteindre les 600 post avant demain ?

----------


## BiM

> tout le monde va etre au courant maintenant Trinity
> 
> Pour Bim, toi qui a fais un plaidoyer contre le sms, je suis tonn de te voir employer 'LOL' ...


Lol n'est pas du SMS mais une abrviation de Lot Of Laught et est utilise internationalement (Europe, Japon, Etats-unis, Canada, Maghreb, etc.).

----------


## Cybher

Mais LOL reprsente pour moi une abrviation, qui n'est donc pas compris de tous... donc il prsente le mme inconvnient que le sms..

----------


## BiM

> Mais LOL reprsente pour moi une abrviation, qui n'est donc pas compris de tous... donc il prsente le mme inconvnient que le sms..


Si comme je viens de le dire, c'est une abrviation internationalement reconnue, tu n'as qu' aller sur un chat tranger et dire "lol", tout le monde le comprendra contrairement  "mdr".

----------


## Cybher

Tout dpend  qui tu t'adresses...
je ne suis pas que que mes parents comprennent... ::aie:: 

et un chat ou un forum, c'est diffrent !  :;):  
enfin ce n'est que mon humble avis  ::mouarf::  





Je commence a etre a court d'arguments...

----------


## BiM

Sauf que ce n'est pas fait pour tre dis  l'oral. Mon papa l'a appris la premire et l'unique fois o il est all sur un chat. C'est comme quand tu apprends un mot, tu ne pouvais pas le deviner avant... Rha, Cybher, tu me dois !

Bon sur ce, j'ai eu 6 confirmations sur 10. Aucun vote contre le questionnaire.

----------


## Cybher

> Rha, Cybher, tu me dois !


dsol BiM...




> Bon sur ce, j'ai eu 6 confirmations sur 10. Aucun vote contre le questionnaire.


on le voit quand ce questionnaire?  :;):

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Dernier jour pour les candidatures...
> Et Bujuman n'as toujours pas declar forfait...


Mr Davide auriez vous l'aimabilit de ne pas me dconcentrer dans mes exercices ?

 Je ne crois pas avoir dpass le dlai fix par les honorables membres du jury.
Je ne manquerais pas prochainement de le signaler  la prsidente pourqu'elle puisse prendre les mesures ncessaires afin d'assurer ma scurit .

Cordialement !  :8O:

----------


## khany

Bon, les inscriptions sont closes ce jour  minuit !!!!

Vivement demain, on va se marrer les filles  ::aie::

----------


## Le Pharaon

La toute dernire question 
Comment procder pour envoyer les photos ?   ::D:  




> Bon, les inscriptions sont closes ce jour  minuit !!!!
> 
> Vivement demain, on va se marrer les filles


Minuit GMT ?

----------


## Auteur

encore un qui est dcal.

----------


## BiM

Non 22h GMT+1

----------


## Le Pharaon

Voil ! Finalement les photos  du KING sont envoyes. 


Est ce qu'il y'a un moyen de mettre les membres du jury sous coute ? 
La cinfiance n'exclu pas le contrle  ::mouarf:: 

PS : Snakman tu peux actualier

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Voil ! Finalement les photos  du KING sont envoyes. 
> 
> Est ce qu'il y'a un moyen de mettre les membres du jury sous coute ? 
> La cinfiance n'exclu pas le contrle 
> 
> PS : Snakman tu peux actualier


Petit malin, ma souris c'est jete sur le lien!!! la garce mal duque!!! dsl :;):

----------


## jbrasselet

J'ai envoy mes photos direct  Snakeman mais j'ai pas eu de rponse comme quoi il les as reu. Mais je les ai envoy  ::D:

----------


## loka

pareil ^^

----------


## BiM

Ton lien n'est plus valide...

----------


## Rei Angelus

Ae, je m'absente 1 journe et je passe la soire  rattraper mes 5 pages de retard.  :8O:  

Je commence dj ma campagne avec un sacr retard. Il va falloir tre au taquet maintenant.

----------


## BiM

Le questionnaire vient d'tre envoy aux candidats et aux membres du jury, c'est la version dfinitive.

----------


## Rei Angelus

Ca y est je suis  fond dessus. Flicitations pour les questions !

----------


## Cybher

on connait meme pas les candidats...
je ne sais meme pas si mes photos ont t acceptes... ::cry::

----------


## Auteur

peut-on voir le questionnaire ? (aprs le vote peut-tre?)

----------


## Cybher

> Le questionnaire vient d'tre envoy aux candidats et aux membres du jury, c'est la version dfinitive.


Mes photos n'ont docn pas du etre accept par Snakesman....
tant pis  ::?:

----------


## Auteur

> Mes photos n'ont docn pas du etre accept par Snakesman....
> tant pis


quand les as-tu envoyes ? La dernire modification du premier message date du 4/09.
Demande  BiM, elle doit le savoir.

Les membres du jury vont bien rigoler ce week-end (et sans doute toute la semaine suivante) ::mouarf::  .

----------


## Cybher

j'ai du envoyer cela mercredi soir par mail dans un moment de folie....
mais il est possible aussi que les photos ne correcpondaient pas au critere souhait...

----------


## BertrandA

J'ai lu. C'est pas mal, il y a de quoi s'amuser, merci les filles  ::mouarf:: .

Si SnakeMan s'est fait la malle avec mes photos, je peux lui assurer qu'il n'en tirera pas un kopeck en essayant de les vendre sur eBay.

Moi non plus j'ai pas eu de rponse, envoyes hier  15:50

----------


## Cybher

s'il a une ame gnreuse pour m'envoyer les questions pour voir a cot de quoi je suis pass.. merci

----------


## BiM

> Mes photos n'ont docn pas du etre accept par Snakesman....
> tant pis


Oui il a pas mis  jour alors j'ai pris que les noms du premier post. Je vais faire un tour pour voir la participation des autres. Je t'envoie le questionnaire  :;): 

Auteur, tu ne participes pas ?
getupa, tazmania, jmfmarques ?

khany est ajoute au jury  :;): 

Je vous l'envoie  vous 6 donc. et j'attend la rponse des participants et des quatre ventuels non participants.

Voilou  :;): 

PS : S'il s'est barr avec les photos je lui ferai sa fte  la rentre voir ds la semaine prochaine si je le croise  :;):

----------


## BiM

Quelles sont tes trois plus grandes qualits ?Quels sont tes trois plus gros dfauts ?Slip, caleon, boxer, string... ou rien ?Fais-tu la cuisine ? Dans quelle tenue ?A quelle frquence lis-tu des livres et de quel genre ?Pratiques-tu un (des) sports ? Si oui, le(s)quel(s) ? (sport de chambre non compris)Quel est ton parfum de glace prfr ?Th ou caf ?Tu prfrerais tre propritaire ou locataire ? Pour quelle(s) raison(s) ?Y-a-t'il un pays que tu voudrais visiter ?Y-a-t'il un pays dans lequel tu voudrais vivre ?Aimes-tu regarder les dessins anims ? Si oui, le(s)quel(s) ?Es-tu bricoleur ? Si oui, et plus exactement ?As-tu dj mis des collants ? Si oui, pourquoi ?As-tu dj mis des strings ? Si oui, pour femme ou pour homme ? Et pourquoi ( quelle occasion) ?Plutt bote de nuit ou soire entre amis ?Que penses-tu de la place qu'occupent les femmes dans le monde ?Quel compliment te plairait-il le plus de recevoir ?Crois-tu en l'amiti homme-femme ?Fais-tu attention  ton apparence physique et/ou vestimentaire ? Si oui, quel(s) dtail(s) en particulier ?Si tu tais un animal, lequel serais-tu ?Si tu tais une couleur, laquelle serais-tu ?Si tu tais une boisson, laquelle serais-tu ?Es-tu plutt moto ou voiture ? Si moto, en Harley ou plus classique ? Si voiture, petite, break, cylindre, 4x4 ? Autre, prcisez.La premire fois que tu es venu sur dveloppez.com c'tait pour quel type de recherche ?Comment as-tu dcouvert dveloppez.com ?Dcris toi en un mot (et un seul).Comment penses-tu que les autres te considrent ?Pourquoi te prsenter  ce concours ?Pourquoi doit-on voter pour toi ?

----------


## Alp

Wow, c'est pas un questionnaire de geekettes a  ::aie::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Wow, c'est pas un questionnaire de geekettes a



Ca veut dire quoi???

moi j'ai hate de voir les rponses!!! vu les questions!!! ::mrgreen::   ::aie::

----------


## loka

> Ton lien n'est plus valide...


Mon lien n'est plus valide ?

----------


## Arnaud F.

> Mon lien n'est plus valide ?


Celui de Bujuman ne l'est plus  :;): 


++

----------


## Auteur

@BiM : non je ne participe pas  ce concours.

----------


## Alp

> Ca veut dire quoi???
> 
> moi j'ai hate de voir les rponses!!! vu les questions!!!


On dirait presque que ce sont des femmes normales qui l'ont crit  ::roll::

----------


## allyson

> On dirait presque que ce sont des femmes normales qui l'ont crit


pourquoi? t'avais des doutes?? ::roll::  
@BiM : des dtails sur la suite des vnements, stp?  ::):

----------


## khany

> On dirait presque que ce sont des femmes normales qui l'ont crit


ben videmment, les travelos femmes->hommes, c'est moins courant que l'inverse  ::aie::

----------


## Tofalu

> ben videmment, les travelos femmes->hommes, c'est moins courant que l'inverse



C'est pour a que tu es notre perle rare  ::rire::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> C'est pour a que tu es notre perle rare


dis donc toi! au lieu d'embeter la jolie et magnifique et merveilleuse et sensuelle et blablabla khany (hop un vote pour moi :p), t'as pas du oracle  faire?  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

il sont en forme nos responsables des rubriques ce matin. ::roll::

----------


## Auteur

> dis donc toi! au lieu d'embeter la jolie et magnifique et merveilleuse et sensuelle et blablabla khany (hop un vote pour moi :p), t'as pas du oracle  faire?


Tofalu est sur Access pas sur Oracle.

----------


## Tofalu

> Tofalu est sur Access pas sur Oracle.



 ::merci::

----------


## Alp

Dire que dvp est entre leurs mains, entre autre...  ::piou::  
@allison : alors, comment dire a sans me faire taper aprs ... h bien ...  vrai dire ... un petit peu, peut-tre ... ?  ::roll::

----------


## Auteur

@Tofalu :  De rien  ::hola::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> Tofalu est sur Access pas sur Oracle.


...merci, je le savais pas  ::): 

en fait, malheureusement pour toi, Tofalu migre vers oracle la semaine prochaine, il en est ravi  et moi jvais pouvoir me moquer de lui encore plus niark niark

"C'est la FETE!!!" copyright tof

----------


## Alp

> dis donc toi! au lieu d'embeter la jolie et magnifique et merveilleuse et sensuelle et blablabla khany (hop un vote pour moi :p), t'as pas du oracle  faire?


Han, tu t'es tromp, a va te faire perdre des voix pharaonix ... 
essaye de raconter quelque chose qui va les toucher pour rattrapper le coup, du genre que tu te faisais battre dans ton enfance, qu'il te manque une narine, que sais-je
Bonne chance aux participants en tout cas  :;):

----------


## Auteur

> Han, tu t'es tromp, a va te faire perdre des voix pharaonix ... 
> essaye de raconter quelque chose qui va les toucher pour rattrapper le coup, du genre que tu te faisais battre dans ton enfance, qu'il te manque une narine, que sais-je
> Bonne chance aux participants en tout cas


Nan c'est pas comme a qu'il arrivera  rcuprer des voix. Un truc : dis que tu sais faire la cuisine. Tiens ? Il n'y a pas une question l-dessus ?

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> Han, tu t'es tromp, a va te faire perdre des voix pharaonix ... 
> essaye de raconter quelque chose qui va les toucher pour rattrapper le coup, du genre que tu te faisais battre dans ton enfance, qu'il te manque une narine, que sais-je
> Bonne chance aux participants en tout cas


ah mais lui aussi il fait le malin mais comme j'ai raison...hum...oui...je verifie..un et un ca fait deux;;

MAIS OUI, c'est bien un DEUBeuL!!!



dsl pour les ptites resolutions, z'avez qu' etre en 1600 comme tout le m** moi  ::):

----------


## Auteur

pharaonix  ce rythme tu seras le seul  avoir un nombre de voix ngatif !

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> pharaonix  ce rythme tu seras le seul  avoir un nombre de voix ngatif !


non parce que je crois en la clairevoyance des juges qui sauront voir en toi, un sbire du King, qui essaie de discrditer les concurrents, mais la technique de ce flon de bujuman ne marchera pas!! foi de montmiraille!! Que je trpass si je trolle!!

----------


## Alp

Bujuman vs Pharaonix
Je prends les paris!
Qui mise 10 sur Pharaonix?  part lui mme Alors?

----------


## Tofalu

> Qui mise 10 sur Pharaonix?  part lui mme Alors?



Mme pas lui mme, il n'a pas les moyens  ::mouarf::

----------


## Arnaud F.

Pour BiM, elle est cense tre en vacances, elle revient que le 17  ::aie:: 

Comment a elle ne vous  pas prvenue?  ::mouarf::  ::aie::  ::langue::  

++

----------


## allyson

@Alp: t'as de la chance que je sois loin ...  ::aie::  
aux modos : calmez-vous un peu ...
 ::dehors::

----------


## khany

> dis donc toi! au lieu d'embeter la jolie et magnifique et merveilleuse et sensuelle et blablabla khany (hop un vote pour moi :p), t'as pas du oracle  faire?


un vote au cul, oui !!!!

----------


## khany

> @
> aux modos : calmez-vous un peu ...


mais non, laisse-les, ils se coulent eux-mmes  ::mouarf::

----------


## khany

@Phara : je prfre quand mme de loj Tof' sur Access parce que en temps qu'Oracle, il est plutt nul  ::aie::

----------


## jmfmarques

> *cekinpamoa* a crit :
> 
> ma ! Vvouvu


Ben oui, mais il a fallu aller au grenier y rechercher un vieux microscope ...
Problme : il y avait une poussire et elle te cachait  ::lol::

----------


## BizuR

Bon comme j'tais en vacances ... j'envoie les photos pile poil aujourd'hui et j'ai dj rpondu au questionnaire ... donc ay, maintenant, je suis clean  :8-): 

Allez, amusez vous bien petit jury ... et que le spectacle commence (on n'a pas droit de se marrer nous aussi en lisant les copies finales des concurrents aussi ?!? Je suis, pour ma part, ok pour les mettre  dispo de tous les participants, j'ai rien  cacher !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## allyson

j'ai hte de lire vos rponses  ::mrgreen::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> j'ai hte de lire vos rponses


Idem...ca promet!!! et je nous flicite pour nos questions!!

----------


## lakitrid

rponses envoys  BiM bonne lecture au jury  :;):

----------


## Auteur

> Idem...ca promet!!! et je nous flicite pour nos questions!!


cette frime  ::lol::  

Au fait tu as le bonjour des petits  :;): 
 ::lahola::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

@auteur!

Lol ba quoi, j'ai le droit que certaines questions me fassent rire, et d'attendre les rponses!!!

Sinon, fait bien attention a celui qui a la gastro!!!! En plus c'est contagieux, je ne voudrais pas que tu tombes malade toi aussi!  :;):  

Au fait, tu es candidats ou pas?!

----------


## Auteur

> @auteur!
> 
> Lol ba quoi, j'ai le droit que certaines questions me fassent rire, et d'attendre les rponses!!!


tout  fait.




> Sinon, fait bien attention a celui qui a la gastro!!!! En plus c'est contagieux, je ne voudrais pas que tu tombes malade toi aussi!


t'inquite, il va beaucoup mieux aujourd'hui. Merci de t'inquiter pour ma  sant  ::zoubi:: 




> Au fait, tu es candidats ou pas?!


et ............................................................... non

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> et ............................................................... non



Snif, je ne pourrai meme pas voir la tte du pre de mes enfants.... ::cry::  
 ::aie::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Auteur

c'est un crapaud que tu as embrass tu ne t'en souviens plus ?

----------


## Cybher

comme Bizur, je n'ai rien  cacher, je peux mettre mes rponses  disposition de tous et toutes.
par contre, il faudra attendre un peu pour mes rponses
Qui dit weekend dit mois d'informatique pour moi!! surtout quand il fait beau !

les reponses on les envoie ou?

----------


## Auteur

BiM sans doute. Elle se chargera, je crois, de redistribuer les rponses aux autres membres du jury (de toute faon tu as la liste).

----------


## Cybher

oui c'etait pour savoir si je pouvais me permettre d'envoyer des le questionnaire rempli mes rponses a toutes les membres du jury ou juste  sa prsidente

je voudrais pas tre disqualifi pour triche... ::aie::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> comme Bizur, je n'ai rien  cacher, je peux mettre mes rponses  disposition de tous et toutes.
> par contre, il faudra attendre un peu pour mes rponses
> Qui dit weekend dit mois d'informatique pour moi!! surtout quand il fait beau !
> 
> les reponses on les envoie ou?


on a le temps de poster mais pas de repondre a 3 questions sachant que pas mal ne demandent qu'un seul mot.  ::mouarf::   ahh ces informaticiens.....

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> c'est un crapaud que tu as embrass tu ne t'en souviens plus ?


Lol oui c'est vrai l'histoire des crapauds!!! lol ::D:

----------


## Arnaud F.

Moi j'ai pas envie de rendre public les rponses de mon questionnaire  ::P: 
Faut bien qu'il y ai une exception, et a sera moi  ::langue:: 

++

----------


## allyson

> on a le temps de poster mais pas de repondre a 3 questions sachant que pas mal ne demandent qu'un seul mot.   ahh ces informaticiens.....


 ::lol::  
l je commence  m'impatienter ::roll::

----------


## Cybher

Je pense terminer ce questionnaire dans l'aprs-midi. Un peu de patience !! ::roll::

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Voil c'est transmis  ::):

----------


## shadowmoon

j'ai eu de pbs avec un dd et du coup, j'ai tjs pas passez les photos  snakeman, je peux encore le faire ?

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> j'ai eu de pbs avec un dd et du coup, j'ai tjs pas passez les photos  snakeman, je peux encore le faire ?



Surement, de toute facon ils se sont tous fait la malle... ::cry::   ::cry::  
Pas de photos...pas de questionnaires... ::cry::

----------


## Arnaud F.

Quand BiM va revenir, elle aura sa boite prive pleine, je la plains, va falloir qu'elle fasse le mnage  ::aie::

----------


## Cybher

allez c'est envoy  BiM !!
un MP de plus, un !!  ::mouarf::

----------


## allyson

@shadowmoon : ah l'excuse!!!  ::P:  
@Cybher : je crains le pire  ::?:

----------


## Cybher

> @Cybher : je crains le pire


comment ca? moi qui fait ce concours avec le plus grand srieux possible...
ma rponses sont trs intressantes....
d'ailleurs , pour celles qui ne peuvent pas attendre BiM et qui ne peuvent plus attendre pour lire mes rponses, je peux leur envoyer si c'est dans le rglement ! ::mouarf::  

a bientot

----------


## Auteur

Les boites aux lettres des membres du jury vont galement exploser car elles vont recevoir, elles aussi, le questionnaire rempli. Pensez  purger votre boite aux lettres avant.

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Les boites aux lettres des membres du jury vont galement exploser car elles vont recevoir, elles aussi, le questionnaire rempli. Pensez  purger votre boite aux lettres avant.



Ca mtonnerait, il y a pas tant de participants que a!!!! :;):   n'est-ce pas auteur?! ::furax::

----------


## allyson

en tant que membre du jury et personne srieuse et respectueuse du rglement je ne peux qu'attendre la prsidente  :8-):  

c'est trop lent  ::cry::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> en tant que membre du jury et personne srieuse et respectueuse du rglement je ne peux qu'attendre la prsidente  
> c'est trop lent



C'est clair, la je commence a m'impatienter!!!!  ::aie::  

Rsistez  la tentation membres du jury!!!!! ::mrgreen::

----------


## Auteur

> Ca mtonnerait, il y a pas tant de participants que a!!!!  n'est-ce pas auteur?!


quoi une critique ??? ::langue::

----------


## shadowmoon

voici les photos
mr dvp.net.rar

----------


## allyson

@trinity : on essaie, on essaie  ::?:  
dis, on n'a pas le droit de voir les photos pr le moment?!
pour la purge des boites perso je propose qu'exceptionnellemnt on ait un plus grand espace pour cette lection (une fois cette dernire finie on revient aux quotas habituels), vous en pensez quoi?

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

C'est quoi cette manie de mettre un mot de passe!!!!!!!! mais ou va t'on!!!! ::aie::  

@auteur: nan juste un reproche....et de la dception... ::cry:: 

@allyson: la patience ca ne fait pas partie de mes qualits....je crois que je vais couper le net en attendant, ca sera plus facile :;):  
Sinon pour les Mp, ca mtonnerait qu'on nous donne plus d'espace...50 messages....et ils ne sont pas 50 a participer...+nos blablatages en mp...moi je supprime les blablatages et je garde les rponses au questionnaire  ::aie::  !!!

----------


## khany

Je pense que cela sera impossible vu qu'il faut alors changer tout le MOD sur VBulletin et que tout se complique si tu dois limiter  seulement un certain nombre de personnes  :;):  

Les admin ont bien d'autres choses  faire, je pense  ::D:  

Il suffit de faire des sauvegarde sur son PC et de purger au fur et  mesure sa boite  MP

----------


## Auteur

@TrinityDev :
allons  ::calin:: , ne pleure pas. Je n'ai pas de photo rcente et encore moins un scanner potable (non je n'ai pas oubli de "r" aprs le o  ::aie::  ).

----------


## allyson

@khany : merci pour ta rponse! je sais ce qu'il me reste  faire  ::(: 

edit: zut j'ai tout supprim et du coup je n'ai mme plus le questionnaire  ::oops::  
quelqu'un me l'envoie svp?  ::oops:: 

edit 2 : merci  shadowmoon et Cybher  ::):

----------


## Auteur

@allyson : tu peux touver le quesyionnaire ici :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...7#post1335977/

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> @allyson : tu peux touver le quesyionnaire ici :
> http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...7#post1335977/


zut et moi qui esprais encore que ce soit les rponses !!! mais tu ne participes pas!!! pas grave....on a qu'a dire tant mieux je suis possessive! lol :;):   ::mrgreen::

----------


## allyson

merci Auteur  ::): 
@trinity : t'es encore plus impatiente que moi  ::lol::

----------


## shadowmoon

rponses envoyes en mp  BiM

@ allyson: de rien, c'est normal.

----------


## gorgonite

> En attente de confirmation :  
> - gorgonite ?



jamais dit que je m'inscrivais... vous ne voudriez pas voir cela  ::vomi::

----------


## allyson

> jamais dit que je m'inscrivais... vous ne voudriez pas voir cela


si si si si ...  ::lahola::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

GO GO GO GOrgonite!!!

 ::lahola::

----------


## Auteur

@gorgonite : tu n'as pas le choix. Vu l'empressement du jury tu dois participer.

----------


## BizuR

Bon dche supreme ... j'ai pas encore toutes mes photos, il faut que je consulte des relations pour obtenir les photos ncessaires (avec les bonnes tenues). Je demande d'ailleurs  ce que le dlai des photos soit AU MOINS gal  celui des questionnaire car il est bien plus rapide de rpondre  30 pitites questions que de trouver 5 photos rpondant aux attentes du concours  ::P: 

donc, je remettrai sans erreur mes photos a SnakemaN dans la semaine ... zut dans mes dfauts j'ai oubli : dsorganis  ::D: , et heureusement que je n'ai pas mis "ponctuel" dans mes qualits  ::aie::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

ton excuse du dlai egal au questionnaire serait vraie...si l'envoi des photos n'avait pas commenc il y a 15 jours :-) (et pis je crois que t'es le seul restant  ::D: )
mais bon, en meme temps comme il ne sert  rien d'avoir les photos avant, ca doit pas deranger plus que ca  ::):  sauf que t'es disqualifi niark niark

----------


## Cybher

moi j'ai une question sur un autre theme : miss DVP.com cela commence en octobre ou en novembre?  ::roll::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> moi j'ai une question sur un autre theme : miss DVP.com cela commence en octobre ou en novembre?


ahhhh, l on parle de chose interessantes.
on aura notre playmate (ou geekette) du mois et on aura un zoli calendrier et comme nous on est pas difficiles, vous aurez meme pas de questionnaire  remplir  ::mouarf::

----------


## Cybher

Un petit calendrier? Bonne ide!!
 ::mouarf::

----------


## BiM

Waouhou !! Bande de bavards !

Bon dj, il va falloir que je remette  jour mon test de puret, sacr week-end !

J'ai pas eu le temps de lire tous les questionnaires, je ferais ca ce soir ou demain quand mon cahier des charges sera fini et envoy (c'est pour aujourd'hui).

J'en ai reu une petite dizaine et je ne les ai pas valid parce que je n'ai pas encore vu s'il y a toutes les rponses. J'accuserai rception.

Que mon parrain ne s'inquite pas, j'ai pens  faire un nettoyage de ma BAL avant de lancer le questionnaire  :;):  Parce qu'effectivement, quand on revient d'un week-end avec 11 MP dont certains ne sont pas pour le concours, ca fait mal (enfin c'est surtout impressionant).

Sinon, j'ai bien peur que Snake transmette les photos assez tard pour cause de rattrapage, donc nous attendons toutes impatiemment.

Ensuite, je ne sais pas quoi ajouter  ::): 

Bon troll et  bientt.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Ay, j'ai lu les 7 pages du week-end...

Il est o Snakeman, au fait ? 

Bon je vais m'attaquer aux questions alors... Je les balance  BiM juste aprs.

Ben au fait BiM t'es pas en vacance jusqu'au 19 ?

----------


## BiM

> Ay, j'ai lu les 7 pages du week-end...
> 
> Il est o Snakeman, au fait ? 
> 
> Bon je vais m'attaquer aux questions alors... Je les balance  BiM juste aprs.
> 
> Ben au fait BiM t'es pas en vacance jusqu'au 19 ?


Si mais j'ai Internet  ::):

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Si mais j'ai Internet


Whaouuu la chance !!!  ::aie::

----------


## pcaboche

> Bon dj, il va falloir que je remette  jour mon test de puret, sacr week-end !


Quand tu dis a, j'imagine le pire...   ::lol:: 





> Ensuite, je ne sais pas quoi ajouter


Un petit tuto sur BIRT peut-tre ?  ::mrgreen:: 
(parce que c'est bien gentil d'organiser des concours de beaut sur la taverne mais a ne fait pas beaucoup avancer le schmilblick...)

----------


## SnakemaN

Mais non je suis la les gens !!!  ::D:  

Alors petit rsum des participants et photos :

- DavidDeTroyes (photos ok)
- shadowmoon (photos ok)
- SnakemaN (photos ok)
- pharaonix (photos ok)
- ArHacKnIdE (photos ok)
- Rei angelus (photos ok)
- BizuR
- jbrasselet (photos ok)
- lakitrid (photos ok)
- buchs (photos ok)
- Skyrunner (photos ok)
- loka (photos ok)
- BertrandA (photos ok)
- Bujuman (photos ok)
- Cybher (photos ok)

Donc je vais ds que j'ai prparer les messages je presenterai tout le monde, sachez que c'est un bordel sans nom, quelqu'un uns m'ayant bien envoy leurs photos en liens, d'autres en fichiers.... ::roll::

----------


## SnakemaN

Bon les gens qui me donne les mots de passe c'est gentils, mais l'archive est ou ?

David ?
Buju ?


Ce qui serais bien c'est que tout le monde hberge ses photos sur http://imageshack.us/ par exemple et m'envoie les liens correspondant a chacune des catgories,parceque la je vais pas m'en sortir  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Bon les gens qui me donne les mots de passe c'est gentils, mais l'archive est ou ?
> 
> David ?
> Buju ?


Je l'avais retir, pensant que tu l'avais dj recupr... Bon ben la revoila, alors...




> Ce qui serais bien c'est que tout le monde hberge ses photos sur http://imageshack.us/ par exemple et m'envoie les liens correspondant a chacune des catgories,parceque la je vais pas m'en sortir


Pas possible cher ami. Acces interdit depuis mon boulot (mais je vais voir pour faire ca ce soir au pire...)

----------


## Auteur

Le jury se plaignait au dbut du manque de participants. Finalement, il y a autant de participants que de membres du jury.

----------


## Cybher

> Alors petit rsum des participants et photos :
> 
> - DavidDeTroyes (photos ok)
> - shadowmoon (photos ok)
> - SnakemaN (photos ok)
> - pharaonix (photos ok)
> - ArHacKnIdE (photos ok)
> - Rei angelus (photos ok)
> - BizuR
> ...


Comme je le pensais, mes photos par mail n'ont pas du lui plaire... ::mrgreen::

----------


## BertrandA

J'ai envie de changer une des photos... Je peux encore  ::aie::  ?

----------


## SnakemaN

Bien sur ! Un de plus pk pas  :;):

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

@Snakeman : C'est bon pour mes photos ou je suis oblig de passer par ton site US ?

----------


## Skyounet

DavidDeTroyes a des messages subliminaux dans son avatar pour qu'on vote pour lui  ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## BertrandA

> DavidDeTroyes a des messages subliminaux dans son avatar pour qu'on vote pour lui


J'appellerais plutt a du raccolage passif. C'est puni par la loi  ::furieux::  !!!

----------


## nebule

Hello,

Et bien ca faisait un moment que j'tais pas venue (15 jours de congs puis dans une nouvelle mission depuis 1 semaine) ...

En tout cas, j'ai hate de voir tout a  ::):  

Marie. (une nana de plus sur le forum  :;):  )

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> J'appellerais plutt a du raccolage passif. C'est puni par la loi  !!!


 ::calin::  Allez fait moi un poutou et on en parle plus...  :;):

----------


## allyson

bienvenue  toi nebule  ::):

----------


## SnakemaN

> @Snakeman : C'est bon pour mes photos ou je suis oblig de passer par ton site US ?


NOn C'est bon si tu ne peux pas le faire toi je le ferai a ta place  :;):

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Bon les gens qui me donne les mots de passe c'est gentils, mais l'archive est ou ?
> 
> David ?
> Buju ?


Tu m'avais omis sur la liste des participants et maintenant tu fais disparaitre mes photos.
 Si je te fais vraiment trembler tu peux me le faire savoir, mme par mp. Comme a j'envoie les photos sous ton pseudo.  ::mouarf::  

PS : Je peux les renvoyer demain ? Je suis encore en vac

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> NOn C'est bon si tu ne peux pas le faire toi je le ferai a ta place


 ::hola::

----------


## Sachiel31

Oulala !!!
C'est mon deuxime jour de congs et j'ai dj 5 pages de retard, a promet pour le reste de la semaine  ::mrgreen::   ::aie:: 

Je sens qu'on va avoir beaucoup de boulot avec tous ces participants :
14 questionnaires  regarder14 * le nombre de photos par particpantfaire le triet envoyer nos rponses
Je plains Snakeman avec toutes les photos  ::mouarf:: 


En tout cas me tarde de voir tout a
 ::mouarf2:: 



@DavidDeTroyes : attention...les messages subliminaux ne marchent pas  tout les coups  ::P:

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> @DavidDeTroyes : attention...les messages subliminaux ne marchent pas  tout les coups


Je ne vois pas de quoi tu parle...  :;):

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Qui a propos la question 3. ?


Bonne question  :;):

----------


## allyson

pas moi  ::roll::

----------


## shadowmoon

en recoupant la liste de membres du jury avec les rsultats du test de purt, on aura peut etre de quoi commencer nos investigations non ?

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Bonne question


Dit donc, t'essaierai pas de me faire dire ce que j'ai pas dit ? Petit malin...




> Les juges, elles sont pas belles


T'es pas gentil de dire ca !  :;):

----------


## pcaboche

> Les juges, elles sont pas belles


J'ai quelques questions:
o sont les phtos des juges ?o sont les questionnaires ?quelqu'un peut me faire un rsum de 43 pages ? j'ai la flegme de tout lire...  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> Qui a propos la question 3. ?


je crois savoir.... ::D:

----------


## shadowmoon

> quelqu'un peut me faire un rsum de 43 pages ? j'ai la flegme de tout lire


lis le tout 1er post de snakeman, y'a dj pas mal d'info dessus.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> quelqu'un peut me faire un rsum de 43 pages ? j'ai la flegme de tout lire...


John et Cindy veulent savoir qui est le plus beau de la ville alors ils organisent un concours. Seuls 14 mercenaires se presentent au concours pour 45 electrices. John disparait mais Cindy propose de ne pas juger les victimes sur leurs seuls attributs physiques et leurs fait passer une interview tres personnels. A ce moment du film, John reapparait...

----------


## BiM

Salut nebule !!!

Il n'est pas encore trop tard pour intgrer le jury ^^, ca te tente ?

[EDIT]Je crois que j'ai un MP  ce sujet.[/EDIT]

----------


## Auteur

> J'ai quelques questions:
> o sont les phtos des juges ?o sont les questionnaires ?quelqu'un peut me faire un rsum de 43 pages ? j'ai la flegme de tout lire...


questionnaire : pas ici, a marche pas
rsum : j'en ai fait un, impossible d'y mettre la main dessus. ::mouarf:: 

Pour les photos des juges il faut attendre l'ouverture du *concours Miss Dveloppez*

[edit]tu as le flegme ou la flemme ?[/edit]

----------


## nebule

> Salut nebule !!!
> 
> Il n'est pas encore trop tard pour intgrer le jury ^^, ca te tente ?
> 
> [EDIT]Je crois que j'ai un MP  ce sujet.[/EDIT]


Yes dsole du "doublon" mais je pensais que tout se faisait en MP pour les inscriptions !

Alors je veux bien candidater pour voter  :;):

----------


## nebule

> questionnaire : ici


hum chez moi ca marche p  ::?:

----------


## Auteur

je recherche le lien du questionnaire merci de patientez.............

je recherche le lien du questionnaire merci de patientez.............

je recherche le lien du questionnaire merci de patientez.............

je recherche le lien du questionnaire merci de patientez.............

----------


## shadowmoon

auteur, je l'ai envoy en mp  nebule !

----------


## Auteur

> auteur, je l'ai envoy en mp  nebule !



a y est, j'ai trouv :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...7#post1335977/

nananre 40 pages en 3 minutes en bas dbit qui fait mieux ??

----------


## BiM

A ajouter aux candidats : Cybher
A ajouter au jury : khany et nebule

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

MDR, la question 3 tait en double, a savoir que deux personnes du jury y sont pour quelque chose  ::aie::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Auteur

> MDR, la question 3 tait en double, a savoir que deux personnes du jury y sont pour quelque chose


je suis sr que c'est toi l'auteur de cette question :;):

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> je suis sr que c'est toi l'auteur de cette question


 ::aie:: 

Je suis impure...c'est ainsi ::mrgreen::

----------


## Auteur

je le savais ! Tu es dmoniaque  ::twisted::   ::rire::  

Du coup je suis content de ne pas participer  ce concours  ::aie::    . Je n'aurai pas  rpondre  ces questions trs indiscrtes  ::oops::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> j
> Du coup je suis content de ne pas participer  ce concours    . Je n'aurai pas  rpondre  ces questions trs indiscrtes


 ::cry::   ::cry::   ::cry::   ::cry::   ::cry::   ::cry::   ::cry::  

Remarque, on a des enfants ensemble!!! je suis sence le savoir!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Auteur

> 


non arrte de pleurer  ::(:   ::calin::  




> Remarque, on a des enfants ensemble!!! je suis sence le savoir!


Vas-y dis le plus fort !!!

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Vas-y dis le plus fort !!!


chut!!! c'est un secret!! lol :;):

----------


## Auteur

> chut!!! c'est un secret!! lol


un secret partag par tout les deux et rien que tous les deux et pis c'est tout  :8-):

----------


## pcaboche

> [edit]tu as le flegme ou la flemme ?[/edit]


J'ai la flegme de regarder dans le dictionnaire...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## gorgonite

> @gorgonite : tu n'as pas le choix. Vu l'empressement du jury tu dois participer.



pas vraiment l'envie... et le temps de numriser mes photos.
J'ai trois tutos sur le grill, et des cours dans deux coles en parallle (3me anne ingnieur + master)

alors franchement je vais avoir du mal  participer...
sauf  un ventuel concours de tte de zombies contre BWP-Necromance  ::lol::   ::lol::

----------


## Auteur

tu vas en faire des dues  ::mouarf::  . Pense  :

- liza83
- Sachiel31
- Oluha
- BiM
- anitshka
- TrinityDev
- ultracoxy
- milia
- lou87
- ellene
- Allyson
- Khany
- nebule 
etc..... ::lol::

----------


## gorgonite

dj j'ai deux ennemies... Ohula et Nbule (cf troll fille vs garon dans la taverne)

aprs Khany fait du VB...  ::vomi:: 


pour les autres, je finirais bien par trouver une excuse (minable certes  ::oops:: )

----------


## Auteur

ha oui dans ce cas  ::aie::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> dj j'ai deux ennemies... Ohula et Nbule (cf troll fille vs garon dans la taverne)
> 
> aprs Khany fait du VB... 
> 
> 
> pour les autres, je finirais bien par trouver une excuse (minable certes )



pffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff

----------


## Auteur

@gorgonite  ::aie::   ::aie::  limin d'office  ::lol:: 

@TrinityDev : tu as tap combien de f ??

----------


## gorgonite

> pffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff



et je ne parle pas de l'avatar subjectif de trinityDev... qui laisse penser qu'elle ne souhaite voir que certains types de photos  ::lol::

----------


## Auteur

> et je ne parle pas de l'avatar subjectif de trinityDev... qui laisse penser qu'elle ne souhaite voir que certains types de photos


oui, il faut voir sa signature aussi  ::mouarf::

----------


## Le Pharaon

> aprs Khany fait du VB...


Tu risques d'avoir un accident de bagnole ce soir. 
Ce qui fera en mme temps l'affaire des amis de l'environnement.




> oui, il faut voir sa signature aussi


SI elle tait prsidente du jury je retourenais un questionnaire vide  ::aie::

----------


## gorgonite

> oui, il faut voir sa signature aussi



bof... j'aime bien, j'ai eu la mme sur un forum  :;):

----------


## gorgonite

> Tu risques d'avoir un accident de bagnole ce soir. 
> Ce qui fera en mme temps l'affaire des amis de l'environnement.



je prends les transports en commun... alors  moins d'un gros camion  ::roll::

----------


## Auteur

> La culture c'est comme la confiture...Moins t'en as, plus tu l'tales


je ne parle pas de cette partie (que j'aime bien d'ailleurs). Mais de celle-ci :




> Membre du jury Mister DVP.com *( vivement les photos)*

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

::cry::   ::cry::   ::cry::   ::cry::  

zetes mchant!!!
@auteur: attention, je vais divorse et prendre les enfants!!!!!

et les "f" je les ai tous tap mdr!! connais pas copy-past ::mrgreen:: 

et mon avatar il est trs bien, vous devriez aller plus souvent en italie, vous verriez comment les gens sont adorables et chaleureux!  :;):

----------


## Le Pharaon

> zetes mchant!!!
> @auteur: attention, je vais divorse et prendre les enfants!!!!!


Je suis candidat en cas de divorce  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

> zetes mchant!!!
> 
> @auteur: attention, je vais divorcer et prendre les enfants!!!!!


j'y suis pour rien moi !! C'est les autres qui te critique. et j'enfonce le clou certes  ::oops::  

 TrinityDev je suis dsol,  TrinityDev  pardooooooooonne moi !

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> j'y suis pour rien moi !! C'est les autres qui te critique. et j'enfonce le clou certes  
> 
>  TrinityDev je suis dsol,  TrinityDev  pardooooooooonne moi !


 ::love::   ::zoubi::  ....tu as gagn...

----------


## Auteur

::yaisse::  

 ::love2::   ::zoubi:: 

je suis gnial  :8-):

----------


## gorgonite

j'ai trouv d'autres raisons de contester ce jury...


Bim veut faire passer sa pingouine pour un monstre martyrisateur...
http://developpez.net/forums/image.p...2&type=profile

allyson a une signature en anglais sur un forum francophone

sachiel31 fait trop gamine... et martyrise les lapins

----------


## Auteur

> Bim veut faire passer sa pingouine pour un monstre martyrisateur...


non c'est un pingouin cuisinire

----------


## Auteur

TrinityDev : tu changes d'avatar toutes les trois minutes !

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> je suis gnial



Super j'avais pas vu la modif!!! moi qui voulais faire plaisir en faisant comme si tu dcidais!! lol  :;):   ::lun:: 


je suis en plein test, et ils ne se chargeaient pas c'est pas possible!!!  ::oops::   ::oops::

----------


## gorgonite

ben l, je suis trs choqu...  l'aide, mais que font les modrateurs ?

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> ben l, je suis trs choqu...  l'aide, mais que font les modrateurs ?



ffff c'est bon.... ::?:  c'est remit

----------


## gorgonite

> ffff c'est bon.... c'est remit



je blaguais...

ps: sinon j'aurais modr  ::P:

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> je blaguais...
> 
> ps: sinon j'aurais modr



zut mais c'est pas vrai...je suis devenue blonde ou quoi???? ( pardon ...)
j'ai honte... ::oops::

----------


## gorgonite

> zut mais c'est pas vrai...je suis devenue blonde ou quoi???? ( pardon ...)



ah bon... tu ne l'tais pas avec des distractions pareilles  ::roll::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> ah bon... tu ne l'tais pas avec des distractions pareilles


C'est de la provocation ca...!!! nan en fait je fais tout pour ne pas prparer ma prsentation...que je suis en fait en train de faire sinon je me sens coupable  ::?:

----------


## Le Pharaon

Est ce qu'on peut laisser certaines questions (comme la 3 que je prfre rserver  ma future femme ) sans risquer de perdre des points ?

Merci  ::D:

----------


## Auteur

> Est ce qu'on peut laisser certaines questions (comme la 3 que je prfre rserver  ma future femme ) sans risquer de perdre des points ?


c'est  toi de voir.

----------


## gofono_bass

salut,
Je voudrais demander si les inscriptions sont encore ouvertes. Me trouvant particulrement sexy (en particulier dans certaines tenues), je pense avoir toute mes chances.  ::aie::   ::aie::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

demande  BiM, c'est la prsidente du jury.

----------


## Cybher

des photos en plus, ca mtonnerais que le jury soit contre.
Hein les filles? ::mouarf::

----------


## BizuR

> Est ce qu'on peut laisser certaines questions (comme la 3 que je prfre rserver  ma future femme ) sans risquer de perdre des points ? Merci


Tu sais Bujuman, on ne se moquera pas de toi si tu portes des slips Kangourou et on ne sera pas choqu si tu ne portes rien  ::mouarf::  ... alors n'aies pas peur de tes rponses  :;): 

Sinon pour les photos, j'ai encore quelques souci a rcuprer celle en tenue de plage (enfin, de piscine ca sera hein  ::mrgreen:: ) mais apres tout sera OK ... au pire j'enverrai un tit zip temporaire pour viter ma disqualification  ::aie::

----------


## BiM

Salut tout le monde !!!

Comment vas ti bien ce matin ?

Ben coutez, je ne suis pas contre un candidat en plus mais je sais pas pour Snake lol, c'est avec lui qu'il faut voir. En tout cas, tu as mon accord et j'imagine celui de tout le jury.

----------


## BizuR

C'est moi ou BiM chambre les travailleurs matinaux la en crivant "Salut" et "ce matin"  11h08 ?!?  ::mouarf:: 

Profite en bien, ca dure jamais assez longtemps ces matins de repos  :;): 
Sinon, je me doute que mon avis n'a rien de trs dcisif mais je suis galement partant pour un concurrent supplmentaire, et je pense que tout le monde ici en sera ravi (un potentiel dernier en plus les gars !  ::aie::  )

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> C'est moi ou BiM chambre les travailleurs matinaux la en crivant "Salut" et "ce matin"  11h08 ?!? 
> 
> Profite en bien, ca dure jamais assez longtemps ces matins de repos


C'est parce que t'as pas chop le bon boulot : moi je commence tous les matins  11h...

...mais je fini tous les soirs  19h !

@BiM : T'as les rponses de tout le monde ?

----------


## BiM

> C'est parce que t'as pas chop le bon boulot : moi je commence tous les matins  11h...
> 
> ...mais je fini tous les soirs  19h !
> 
> @BiM : T'as les rponses de tout le monde ?


Non  ::):  Pas encore  :;):  J'ai envoy le questionnaire vendredi soir, il y en a qui taient en week-end et d'autres qui n'ont peut etre pas Internet ou qui sont partis  l'cole et qui n'ont pas non plus Internet ou qui sont en vacances, bref, a mon avis il va falloir attendre un peu.

----------


## allyson

@trinityDev: il a quoi ton avatar???  ::roll::  
@bujuman: ola  ::):  perso je trouve la question un peu indiscrte et je ne pense pas  sanctionner quelqu'un de ne pas y rpondre ...
@BiM: on aura les questionnaires quand au juste?
@gorgonite: arrte de te trouver des excuses  ::P:

----------


## kirgan

700 posts pour lire Mr Geek 2007... a fait peur  ::mrgreen::  
Vivement Miss Geekette 2007 ^^

----------


## Cybher

Il va finalement y avoir beaucoup plus de concurrents que de membres du jury.... ::aie::

----------


## BizuR

> C'est parce que t'as pas chop le bon boulot : moi je commence tous les matins  11h...
> ...mais je fini tous les soirs  19h !


Tu viens de mettre le doigt sur un dtail important et qui compte pour moi : je commence entre 8h et 8h30 et termine entre 16h30 et 17h ... et ca me permet de mieux profiter de mes soires  ::): ... enfin bref, chacun ses prfrences n'est ce pas ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Tu viens de mettre le doigt sur un dtail important et qui compte pour moi : je commence entre 8h et 8h30 et termine entre 16h30 et 17h ... et ca me permet de mieux profiter de mes soires ... enfin bref, chacun ses prfrences n'est ce pas ?


Ce que je fais pas le soir, je le fait le matin... Ca reviens au mme. Ou presque.

----------


## BizuR

Aprs c'est sur, ca dpend si pour ce genre de choses tu es plus du matin ou du soir ...  ::mrgreen::  mais perso, je prfre faire mes courses aprs le boulot plutt que les matins  9h (en une heure ?!?)

ahah z'y avez cru hein ... et bah non, ce genre de choses auxquelles vous pensez, jprfre en tre ET du matin, ET du soir ...  :8-):  ... d'ailleurs en y pensant bien jdois en tre durant toute la journe car un homme est toujours dispo pour ce genre de choses  ::mouarf:: )
 ::dehors::

----------


## toniolol

Salut,
je vais troller un peu ce long long long post mais ne me dit pas que tu te siffles une bierre de bon matin...parce que j'aime bien le faire en rentrant du taf aprs un petit tour de vlo...
Ben quoi on dit bien buvez liminez, pourquoi pas dans l'autre sens !
Sinon pour en revenir au concours je n'ai pas tout lu mais la lutte semble rude...qui sortira vainqueur ?
On veut des noms...
All bon pluchage de photos  ::P:

----------


## BizuR

> Salut,
> je vais troller un peu ce long long long post mais ne me dit pas que tu te siffles une bierre de bon matin...parce que j'aime bien le faire en rentrant du taf aprs un petit tour de vlo...
> Ben quoi on dit bien buvez liminez, pourquoi pas dans l'autre sens !
> Sinon pour en revenir au concours je n'ai pas tout lu mais la lutte semble rude...qui sortira vainqueur ?
> On veut des noms...
> All bon pluchage de photos


Petit joueur ... tu prend mme pas une gourde sur ton vlo avec la bire dedans ?!?  :8O:  ... durdur !  ::mouarf::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> je vais troller un peu ce long long long post mais ne me dit pas que tu te siffles une bierre de bon matin...parce que j'aime bien le faire en rentrant du taf aprs un petit tour de vlo...


Non mais 19h c'est pas minuit non plus ! J'ai encore le temps d'aller faire du skate avec mes potes et de passer de bonnes soires avec ma chrie...

----------


## toniolol

> Petit joueur ... tu prend mme pas une gourde sur ton vlo avec la bire dedans ?!?  ... durdur !


Nan car j'ai un sac  eau de 2 litres...mais a n'aime pas les bulles.... ::aie:: 




> Non mais 19h c'est pas minuit non plus !


C'est vrai j'avais lu en travers et je pensais que tu finissais plus tard...aujourd'hui je rflchi au ralenti....

----------


## nebule

> Tu viens de mettre le doigt sur un dtail important et qui compte pour moi : je commence entre 8h et 8h30 et termine entre 16h30 et 17h ... et ca me permet de mieux profiter de mes soires ... enfin bref, chacun ses prfrences n'est ce pas ?


Hum moi j'ai beau commencer  8h30 / 9h00 je fini vers 18h00 / 18h30 pas avant ...
je dois tre trop co***  :;):

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

@Nebule : Sympa la maison !  ::mouarf::  N'empche que quand j'en serai  l, je serai bien content

----------


## nebule

> @Nebule : Sympa la maison !  N'empche que quand j'en serai  l, je serai bien content


Bon all, juste pour te faire baver  :;):   car tu t'es moqu, voici le rsultat final attendu  : 

 ::roll::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Bon all, juste pour te faire baver   car tu t'es moqu, voici le rsultat final attendu  :


 ::piou::

----------


## anitshka

> Bon all, juste pour te faire baver   car tu t'es moqu, voici le rsultat final attendu  :


hey on va pas le puit canadien  :;):

----------


## milia

On n'a pas encore vot qu'un participant pleure dj!!  ::zoubi::

----------


## kirgan

ooh l, si j'ai bien compris, le gagnant emmnage avec nebule dans sa nouvelle maison?
 qui on envoie les photos?  ::mouarf::  

bon allez, je sors et je rentre chez moi... il est presque 16h30  :;):

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> On n'a pas encore vot qu'un participant pleure dj!!


Je m'entraine...  :;):

----------


## Skyounet

> Je m'entraine...


[HS]
Faudrait rajouter des ecouteurs a ton avatar comme ca, ce sera un pinguin faisant du skate tout en jouant du metal et ecoutant de la musique telecharge sur Jamendo.
[/HS]

----------


## nebule

> ooh l, si j'ai bien compris, le gagnant emmnage avec nebule dans sa nouvelle maison?
>  qui on envoie les photos?  
> 
> bon allez, je sors et je rentre chez moi... il est presque 16h30



Non ! Il gagne l'immense privilge  ::lol::   de venir m'aider  faire les peintures et carrelages  la fin  ::mouarf::

----------


## Le Pharaon

> On n'a pas encore vot qu'un participant pleure dj!!


C'est normal, quand on pense  l'infaillible KING...  ::king::  

@Snakeman :Qu'as tu fais de mes photos ? 

PS : Sur ce thread je prfre le pseudo "*Le KING*" au lieu de "Bujuman"

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> @Snakeman :Qu'as tu fais de mes photos ?


Il est encore trop mort de rire pour toutes les regardes !!!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> [HS]
> Faudrait rajouter des ecouteurs a ton avatar comme ca, ce sera un pinguin faisant du skate tout en jouant du metal et ecoutant de la musique telecharge sur Jamendo.
> [/HS]


Bonne ide, je vais voir ce que je peux faire...

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> @trinityDev: il a quoi ton avatar???


Lol je voulais le changer mais en restant bien sur dans le A-style...et ca ne marchait pas, ( mais en fait apparement si donc il changeait!!) bref rien vu rien compris! lol

----------


## Auteur

moi j'ai vu les autres avatars. C'tait furtif, il fallait tre l.

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> moi j'ai vu les autres avatars. C'tait furtif, il fallait tre l.


tu es la!  ::P:   ::P:   ::P:   ::P:   ::P:   ::P: 

lol de toute facon vive le A-style!!! :;):

----------


## Auteur

> tu es la!


 ::coucou::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

Pronto!

scuzza pero...per que non c' nessuno oggi????non c' piu elezionni?... ::cry::

----------


## Auteur

> Pronto!
> scuzza pero...per que non c' nessuno oggi????non c' piu elezionni?...


ksako ?? Je suis dsol mais je ne comprends pas l'italien. 
"Je m'excuse parce que ?????? Il n'y a plus d'lection ?"

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> ksako ?? Je suis dsol mais je ne comprends pas l'italien. 
> "Je m'excuse parce que ?????? Il n'y a plus d'lection ?"


lol 

excusez moi mais....pourquoi il n'y a plus personne aujourd'hui il n'y a pllus d'lections????  ::cry::   ::cry::   ::cry::  

(les smileys sont en plus)

----------


## Auteur

c'est vrai il n'y a pas grand monde... part nous deux  ::oops::

----------


## pcaboche

> c'est vrai il n'y a pas grand monde... part nous deux


49 pages, c'est long  lire... ils en ont eu marre et se sont barrs.  ::lol:: 

Edit: quelqu'un serait intress pour faire un tuto de 49 pages ? Non ? Bon ben tant pis, j'aurais ssay...

----------


## toniolol

> Edit: quelqu'un serait intress pour faire un tuto de 49 pages ? Non ? Bon ben tant pis, j'aurais ssay...


Comme dj lu dans le post sur les familles d'avatar, je crois bien que c'est celui qui propose qui s'y colle ?  ::aie::  
Attention de ne rien oublier !

----------


## pcaboche

> Comme dj lu dans le post sur les familles d'avatar, je crois bien que c'est celui qui propose qui s'y colle ?


Si tu prends mes derniers articles publis, a doit faire largement 49 pages une fois imprims... (reparties sur 2-3 tutos)  :;): 

En fait, je trouve que vous montrez une certain aisance  l'crit et je pense qu'on pourrait mettre cela  profit et je saisis donc je saisis cette opportunit pour faire un peu de recrutement pour l'quipe de la rdaction de developpez.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## BizuR

Surtout qu'un tutoriel en italien, ca pourrait rendre DVP polyglote !!! 
Enfin moi, j'dis ca, j'dis rien hein  ::mrgreen::

----------


## toniolol

> je saisis donc je saisis cette opportunit pour faire un peu de recrutement pour l'quipe de la rdaction de developpez.


Ceci est dans ma liste de TODO personnelle (un bon sujet [ma vie]...) mais je ne pense pas encore avoir les capacits et le temps ncessaire pour ceci, a ne fait qu'un an que je dveloppe professionnelement...mais d'autres ont ces capacits alors foncez !!!
Mais bon revenons au topic initial...que le meilleur gagne !




> Surtout qu'un tutoriel en italien, ca pourrait rendre DVP polyglote !!!


All trinitydev au boulot !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## pcaboche

> a ne fait qu'un an que je dveloppe professionnelement...


Certains rdacs sont encore tudiants ou apprentis, alors c'est pas une bonne excuse...




> je ne pense pas (...) le temps ncessaire pour ceci


*Ca*, c'est un facteur beaucoup plus limitant.





> Mais bon revenons au topic initial...que le meilleur gagne !


Oui, revenons-en au topic original: en plus des critres de beaut et le questionnaire, il faut prendre en compte les contributions pour developpez (participation aux forums techniques, rdaction d'articles...)

----------


## nebule

> Oui, revenons-en au topic original: en plus des critres de beaut et le questionnaire, il faut prendre en compte les contributions pour developpez (participation aux forums techniques, rdaction d'articles...)



Pas facile tout ca, car mis  part le nombre de messages on ne surfe pas toute dans les rubriques sur lesquelles vous postez  :;):

----------


## lakitrid

> Oui, revenons-en au topic original: en plus des critres de beaut et le questionnaire, il faut prendre en compte les contributions pour developpez (participation aux forums techniques, rdaction d'articles...)


Voil encore une tentative pour gagner un avantage certain dans cette lction !!

----------


## pcaboche

> Pas facile tout ca, car mis  part le nombre de messages on ne surfe pas toute dans les rubriques sur lesquelles vous postez


 Il y a une option gniale dans le forum, a s'appelle "voir les derniers messages de...".  :;): 




> Voil encore une tentative pour gagner un avantage certain dans cette lction !!


Et non, je ne participe pas  ce concours (de toute faon, personne ne voterait pour moi parce que personne ne m'aime). Par contre, je vous rappelle que le but principal de ce forum est l'entraide entre dveloppeurs et que 50 pages dans la taverne, c'est lgrement abus... Si seulement on avait autant de bonnes volonts pour faire ne serait-ce que les relectures et les corrections orthographiques !

----------


## allyson

> (de toute faon, personne ne voterait pour moi parce que personne ne m'aime)


pourquoi tu dis a? moi je t'aime bien  :;):

----------


## pcaboche

> pourquoi tu dis a? moi je t'aime bien


C'est vrai? Tu dois tre la seule alors !  ::lol:: 

Plus srieusement, si vous ne savez pas quoi faire de vos journes, viendez nous aider au sein de la rdaction ! Si vous avez un doute, n'hsitez pas  poser toutes vos question, on est l pour vous accompagner dans la rdaction de vos premiers articles (et mme aprs !). N'ayez pas peur, on n'a jamais mang personne...  ::lol::

----------


## allyson

pour la rdaction y a un bon bout de temps, Netah m'avait propos d'tre mon parrain et je devais rdiger un article sur php ... ! j'avais commenc  le faire (je lui avais mme montr un truc) mais bon aprs j'ai t trs prise et c'est tomb  l'eau! 
ps: ton avatar, il disent rellement 1 million de fois "merci"?  :8O:

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

je crois que le record est plus de 5 millions  ::aie::

----------


## lou87

Coucou...........

Non mais vous tes pas compltement malade ????

J'ai dut me taper 20 pages  lire !!!! Nan mais vous avez aucune piti pour moi.... ????    ::traine::   ::ouin::   ::P:  

Mais ce fut intressant  lire.... Quelques secrets furent rvls.....  ::P:  

Et pour ce qui est du projet des lctions de Miss.DVP.com, ne compt pas
sur moi... J'aime pas les photos, donc j'en ai qui date, j'en ai que une ou deux photos rcentes.....  ::roll::  

^^ Vivement vos photos et vos rponses aux questionnaires.  ::):

----------


## pcaboche

> ps: ton avatar, il disent rellement 1 million de fois "merci"?


Oui, et mme plus !

En fait, c'est un truc que j'ai dcouvert dans la taverne... mais pas celle-ci: la taverne prive de la rdaction o seuls les rdacteurs et modrateurs ont le droit d'aller, d'o l'intrt de devenir rdacteur !  :;):  (si a se trouve, il y en a qui sont devenus rdacteurs uniquement pour avoir accs  cette taverne  ::lol:: )

Donc n'hsitez plus une seconde: viendez gonfler les effectifs de la rdaction !



 ::lol::

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

> Coucou...........
> 
> Non mais vous tes pas compltement malade ????
> 
> J'ai dut me taper 20 pages  lire !!!! Nan mais vous avez aucune piti pour moi.... ????


C'est pour a que je me dsabonne de cette discussion.. j'ai pas envie d'avoir 1 pop up toutes les 10 secondes "Vous avez reu du courrier de Courrier Forum des Developpeurs"  ::aie::

----------


## Higestromm

C'est bien la premire fois que je vois autant de messages pour un sujet qui n'est pas un troll (enfin... pas encore)

----------


## pcaboche

> C'est bien la premire fois que je vois autant de messages pour un sujet qui n'est pas un troll (enfin... pas encore)


Si si, il y a un type qui trolle, regarde: au milieu d'une discussion sur un concours de beaut, il se permet de poster des messages pour inciter les gens  intgrer la rdac de DVP.

Par contre, c'est vraiment un troll bizarre. D'habitude un troll, a part d'une discussion srieuse (genre: "Quel est le meilleur OS du monde ?") et a finit enjus de boudin. L c'est l'inverse: a commence par un sujet lger ("quel est le plus beau membre de DVP?") et a finit par un truc plus srieux ("rejoignez la rdaction !").

----------


## nebule

> Et pour ce qui est du projet des lctions de Miss.DVP.com, ne compt pas
> sur moi... J'aime pas les photos, donc j'en ai qui date, j'en ai que une ou deux photos rcentes.....


Moi ca me dit rien mais en cherchant attentive y'a moyen d'en trouver une ou 2 de moi qui trainent sur le net ... (rapport  certaines de mes discutions qui renvoit vers des sites persos ...)

Alors si ca vous dis de chercher  :;):

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> Moi ca me dit rien mais en cherchant attentive y'a moyen d'en trouver une ou 2 de moi qui trainent sur le net ... (rapport  certaines de mes discutions qui renvoit vers des sites persos ...)
> 
> Alors si ca vous dis de chercher


tu dis ca en croyant qu'on va aller chercher! pffffff nimporte quoi  ::): 


*google.. nebule site perso
putain je trouve rien  ::aie:: *

----------


## SnakemaN

> salut,
> Je voudrais demander si les inscriptions sont encore ouvertes. Me trouvant particulrement sexy (en particulier dans certaines tenues), je pense avoir toute mes chances.


Ok mais alors pour me simplifier la tache tu heberges tes photos sur http://imageshack.us/ et tu me files les LIENS en MP


PS tu les redimensionne automatiquement en 320x240 et tu me donnes le Hotlink (1]
 merci  ::mouarf::

----------


## SnakemaN

MAJ du premier message !

Les photos arrive.....

----------


## SnakemaN

> Si je ne m'abuse, il a trois rattrapages la semaine prochaine.


Nannnn c'est pas des rattrapages c'est du grappillage de points... ::aie::

----------


## SnakemaN

Bon je vous tiens quand meme au courant des messages pret :
- DavidDeTroyes	OK
- shadowmoon	OK
- SnakemaN	??
- pharaonix	OK
- ArHacKnIdE	OK
- Rei angelus	OK
- BizuR		MAIS OU QU'ELLES SONT ?????
- jbrasselet	OUps, MAIS OU QU'ELLES SONT ?????
- lakitrid	OK
- buchs		OK
- Skyrunner	OK
- loka		ok
- BertrandA	OK
- Bujuman  LIEN MP PAS VALIDE
- Cybher  OK
- gofono_bass  MAIS OU QU'ELLES SONT ?????

----------


## allyson

les pseudos sans rien  cot, c'est ok ou pas?

----------


## SnakemaN

OUi mais pas les messages de prsentation, 2min  ::aie::  

Sachant que certains m'ont bien envoy des liens, mais l'image trop grosse, soit pas de lien , soit un zip .... ::roll::

----------


## allyson

et tu crois que tout sera prt  temps de ton cot?

----------


## shadowmoon

snakeman, tu pourra m'envoyer en mp le message de prsentation me concernant stp merci.

----------


## SnakemaN

Groumph 2 sec

PS: Bon les filles trouvez une bonne corde et attachez Trinity parceque y a des photos.... ::lol::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Groumph 2 sec


si j'ai utilis le futur, c'est bien pour te laisser tout le temps ncessaire.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

C'est quoi cette histoire de presentation ? Snakeman tu a ecris un petit texte pour nous presenter aux jurys ? 

Tu es bon pour etre redacteur, alors ! Hein, pcaboche  :;):

----------


## SnakemaN

> C'est quoi cette histoire de presentation ? Snakeman tu a ecris un petit texte pour nous presenter aux jurys ? 
> 
> Tu es bon pour etre redacteur, alors ! Hein, pcaboche


 Non pas du tout je met juste les photos, quoique si ca vous dit de mettre un petit texte   ::arrow::  MP


Petit UP= IL ME MANQUE DES PHOTOS   ::nono:: (voir plus haut)

----------


## pcaboche

> Tu es bon pour etre redacteur, alors ! Hein, pcaboche


vi vi vi vi vi ! Viendez rejoindre la rdaction de DVP !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## SnakemaN

> vi vi vi vi vi ! Viendez rejoindre la rdaction de DVP !


Pourquoi pas, je suis en train de prparer des truc en Logique Formelle et Prolog si ca interesse....

----------


## pcaboche

> Pourquoi pas, je suis en train de prparer des truc en Logique Formelle et Prolog si ca interesse....


*Bien sr que a m'intresse !!!*

Quand je disais "devenez rdacteur", je ne pensais pas forcment  la rubrique Prolog. Mais si en plus c'est sur du Prolog (langage qui manque d'articles sur le sujet), c'est formidable !

----------


## allyson

> PS: Bon les filles trouvez une bonne corde et attachez Trinity parceque y a des photos....


  ::lol::  on fera de notre mieux  ::lol::

----------


## Auteur

> Envoy par SnakemaN
> 
>  a crit :
> PS: Bon les filles trouvez une bonne corde et attachez Trinity parceque y a des photos....
> 
> 
>  on fera de notre mieux


pourquoi tes-vous si mchants ? ::cry::

----------


## shadowmoon

> pourquoi tes-vous si mchants ?


auteur, comprends-nous, c'est pour son bien (trinitydev)  :;):

----------


## Auteur

certes  ::roll::

----------


## Cybher

Elle n'est meme pas la pour se defendre la pauvre... ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

t'inquietes pas cybher, son retour ne passera pas inapercu  ::lol::   ::lol::

----------


## allyson

tiens, elle me manque ... ::roll::

----------


## SnakemaN

Nan mais c vrai en gnral la plupart des gens on bien jou le jeu  ::ccool:: 

Mais c'est y en a certains.... :8O:  (C'est domage que je soit pas bi... ::aie::  , quoique  ::mouarf::  )

----------


## shadowmoon

> Mais c'est y en a certains.... (C'est domage que je soit pas bi... , quoique  )


sans deconner ?!  ::D:

----------


## Cybher

> pcaboche a crit :
> vi vi vi vi vi ! Viendez rejoindre la rdaction de DVP !


Bientot un nouveau tutoriel : comment devenir mister dvp.com
Tutoriel cris par le vainqueur bien sur  ::aie::

----------


## SnakemaN

> sans deconner ?!


Oui, enfin sur quel point ? les deux en fait....

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Et maintenant le coming-out de Snakeman... On aura tout vu sur ce thread...  ::D:

----------


## SnakemaN

> Et maintenant le coming-out de Snakeman... On aura tout vu sur ce thread...


Binouais plus qu'un oral de Lisp ! mais la je profite de L'adsl, Il y a un orage du feu de dieu dehors, j'espere que le serveur va p prendre un coup d'foudre  ::aie::

----------


## anitshka

> Binouais plus qu'un oral de Lisp ! mais la je profite de L'adsl, Il y a un orage du feu de dieu dehors, j'espere que le serveur va p prendre un coup d'foudre


c'est possible ca un oral de lisp ? 
" parenthse parenthse parenthse x y plus parenthse z * parenthse ....
 ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> c'est possible ca un oral de lisp ? 
> " parenthse parenthse parenthse x y plus parenthse z * parenthse ....


Ah que de souvenir : le LISP, Langage Insipide  Satanes Parenthses (c'est la version "soft", le version "hard" en mp)  ::roll::  

 ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::  

 ::dehors::

----------


## BiM

> Pronto!
> 
> scuzza pero...per que non c' nessuno oggi????non c' piu elezionni?...


Salut  toi !!

Sisi, il y a du monde, la preuve, ca a encore pondu plus de 5 pages aujourd'hui et les lections sont toujours d'actualit  ::): 

Ne t'attaques pas  l'italien avec moi, je le comprend trs bien  :;): 

PS : Nous sommes sur un forum francophone  :;):  Mais ca va que c'est la taverne.




> Certains rdacs sont encore tudiants ou apprentis, alors c'est pas une bonne excuse...


En effet, je suis apprentie et je m'apprte  sortir (je vais bien finir par l'accoucher) de plusieurs articles (tous sur le mme sujet videmment).




> Nannnn c'est pas des rattrapages c'est du grappillage de points...


W c'est ca  ::D:

----------


## pcaboche

> En effet, je suis apprentie et je m'apprte  sortir (je vais bien finir par l'accoucher) de plusieurs articles (tous sur le mme sujet videmment).


J'imagine d'ici les faire-parts :



> Brnice est fire de vous annoncer la naissance de "Birt", un joli article de 4,5 ko (au format XML compress). La maman se porte bien.


 ::lol::

----------


## Le Pharaon

Existent-ils des trolls positifs ?
@*pcaboche* faudrait-il que je te modre ?  ::D:

----------


## pcaboche

> @*pcaboche* faudrait-il que je te modre ?


Ne me fait pas prendre des vessies pour de lanternes. Ces toiles ci:  n'ont rien  voir avec celles l: 

 :;):

----------


## Le Pharaon

un peu de vocabulaire
Membre expriment : membre qui sait modrer sans en avoir le droit

PS : N'oublie pas la balise en parlant de rdaction [TROLL]  :;):

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> All trinitydev au boulot !


J'ai bien fait la mme doc en quatre langues pour une boite que je n'apprecie pas, je peux bien en faire pour dvp!!!!

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Groumph 2 sec
> 
> PS: Bon les filles trouvez une bonne corde et attachez Trinity parceque y a des photos....


ou ca les ^photos???????????????, j'ai loup un truc???? (rappel pour moi meme: arreter de bosser)

et les rponses aux questionnaires sont ou??? j'ai pas lu??? snif ::cry::   ::cry::

----------


## Auteur

> J'ai bien fait la mme doc en quatre langues pour une boite que je n'apprecie pas, je peux bien en faire pour dvp!!!!


Pourquoi ? Tu n'apprcies pas dvp ?
 ::dehors::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Pourquoi ? Tu n'apprcies pas dvp ?



oooooooo tu sais quoi, en ce moment je me fais chXXX a faire la commerciale sur un salon, je peux te dire que le rflexe que j'ai en rentrant a part allumer le pc  ::mrgreen::  c'est donc me connecter a dvp.com!!(aprs avoir allumer le pc bien sur!!!) donc c'est que j'apprecie!!

----------


## pcaboche

> un peu de vocabulaire
> Membre expriment : membre qui sait modrer sans en avoir le droit


La notion de "membre expriment" est bas uniquement sur le nombre de messages. Il y a des "membres expriments" qui sont de parfaits trolleurs.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

bon encore 3 messages pour moi et je change de grade ouf !

----------


## Mattetfamilly

Ah ben c'est comme la retraite je peux rver pour atteindre ce niveau...

Mais bon je suis pas trolleur alors...Je prendrais mon mal en patience...

Matt

----------


## Auteur

Les messages de la taverne ne sont pas comptabiliss.



> Mais bon je suis pas trolleur alors...Je prendrais mon mal en patience...


moi non plus

----------


## pcaboche

> bon encore 3 messages pour moi et je change de grade ouf !


Maintenant, tu es un "Membre chevronn". Tu as des chevrons, c'est bien. On va pouvoir t'appeler "Citron".  ::mouarf::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Maintenant, tu es un "Membre chevronn". Tu as des chevrons, c'est bien. On va pouvoir t'appeler "Citron".


 Ma voiture c'est une citron!!! j'adore les citron!!!! hihi

----------


## pcaboche

[HS gravit="Compltement hors sujet"]
Assez souvent, au lieu de lire "Election de Mister DVP", je lis "Erection de Mister DVP"...  ::mouarf:: 
[/HS]

----------


## Auteur

> Ma voiture c'est une citron!!! j'adore les citron!!!! hihi


heureusement que tu es l trinityDev. ::wink::  




> [HS gravit="Compltement hors sujet"]
> Assez souvent, au lieu de lire "Election de Mister DVP", je lis "Erection de Mister DVP"...
> [/HS]


ils doivent tre beaux tes artcles si tu mlanges les mots.
 ::yaisse3::

----------


## pcaboche

> ils doivent tre beaux tes artcles si tu mlanges les mots.


Si tu les lisais, tu saurais quel est le point commun entre les Design Patterns et le sexe...

----------


## Auteur

> Si tu les lisais, tu saurais quel est le point commun entre les Design Patterns et le sexe...


La Souplesse et modularit ?




> Les Design Patterns ont beaucoup de points commun avec le sexe: 
> # lorsqu'on les utilise pour la premire fois, on fait souvent des erreurs
> # au dbut, il faut s'y reprendre  plusieurs fois avant d'obtenir un rsultat correct
> # une fois qu'on y a got, on ne peut plus s'en passer
> # pour faciliter l'apprentissage, il est conseill de pratiquer avec une personne exprimente
> # les matriser demande pas mal d'exprience
> # chacun est libre de trouver des techniques personnelles qu'il pourra amliorer avec le temps (avant d'en faire profiter les autres...)


 ::king::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

::oops::   ::oops::   ::oops::   ::oops::   ::oops::   ::oops::   ::oops::   ::oops::   ::oops::   ::oops::  

(genre)

----------


## pcaboche

Si a, a ne donne pas envie de s'intreser aux DP...  ::lol:: 


trinity: pas la peine de rougir, surtout avec un avatar "A style" comme le tien  :;):

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> trinity: pas la peine de rougir, surtout avec un avatar "A style" comme le tien



 ::ange::   ( re genre)

----------


## BizuR

Hum ca part presque en vrille tout ca =)
Bon SnakemaN ... dsol pour mon retard ... je suis en plein boulot les soirs (crepit powaaa) et donc je ne prend pas le tps de choper les dernire ... toutefois, pour le sport ... ce soir je me fais prendre en photo dans chacune des tenues et j'envoie le tout dans la soire promis ... (zut fo que je retrouve ma tenue de plage =) ... d'ailleurs, plage ou piscine ?!? ca on accepte pas forcment les mmes tenues dans chacun des lieux  ::P: 

Voila, donc RDV ce soir pour mes photos, promis  :;):

----------


## bakaneko

> d'ailleurs, plage ou piscine ?!? ca on accepte pas forcment les mmes tenues dans chacun des lieux


C'est la mme tenue pour plage/piscine naturiste  ::mouarf::  

 ::dehors::

----------


## Le Pharaon

C'est calme depuis un moment. 
Mes amis auraient-ils reu des menaces ? 

La taverne c'est pour bavarder de tout et de n'importe quoi, tant que les rgles sont respectes. Ceux qui sabotent ce thread sont trop vilains et croient que les futurs playboys sont des menaces pour leurs couples. Le KING en tout cas est trs sage. Pour preuve je ne rponds plus aux mps fminins depuis un moment  ::aie::  

@DavideDeTroyes : Le moral est bon ?  

@Snakeman : re o sont mes photos ?

----------


## milia

> Le KING en tout cas est trs sage. *Pour preuve je ne rponds plus aux mps fminins depuis un moment*


 Ne serait pas par hasard parce tu ne reoit aucun mp fminin!!??
 :;):

----------


## Le Pharaon

Tu veux la preuve de mes preuves ?
Je te donne mon mot de passe tu vrifies ensuite je te tue. Tu es prt ?

----------


## milia

> Tu veux la preuve de mes preuves ?
> Je te donne mon mot de passe tu vrifies ensuite *je te tue*. Tu es prt ?


Prt*e* s'il te plait, et c'est que Monsieur Bujuman est suceptible!

ps: Et tu devrais faire attention  te parole car tu risquerais de perdre vite et bien fait une voix!!

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Prt*e* s'il te plait, et c'est que Monsieur Bujuman est suceptible!
> 
> ps: Et tu devrais faire attention  te parole car tu risquerais de perdre vite et bien fait une voix!!


Tu vois je ne savais mme pas que je m'adressais  une charmente dmoiselle.  ::mouarf::  

PS : Ce n'est pas de l'arrogance , c'est la preuve de ma modeste sagesse

----------


## milia

> Tu vois je ne savais mme pas que je m'adressais  une charmente dmoiselle.  
> 
> PS : Ce n'est pas de l'arrogance , c'est la preuve de *ma modeste sagesse*


Que tu utilise uniquement envers la gente fminine, c'est du jolie!!

ps: qui te dis que je suis une charmante demoiselle, j'ai srement 40 ans, mari 3 enfants et une cinquante de kilos en trop, et je passe des commentaires ...

----------


## Higestromm

> Que tu utilise uniquement envers la gente fminine, c'est du jolie!!
> 
> ps: qui te dis que je suis une charmante demoiselle, j'ai srement 40 ans, mari 3 enfants et une cinquante de kilos en trop, et je passe des commentaires ...


Ou bien un gros barbu boutonneux et gras que ca fais triper de se faire passer pour une nana  :;):  (je prfre cette version)

----------


## milia

> Ou bien un gros barbu boutonneux et gras que ca fais triper de se faire passer pour une nana  (je prfre cette version)


Ah mince, je n'avais pas pens  a!! (pas assez d'imagination)
Sauf que c'est vite contestable, je m'inscrirais au jury d'un concours masculin (quoique c'est possible) et je n'aurais pas insist sur le "prte"!
Mais bon tu as une meilleure imagination que moi!!

----------


## Le Pharaon

> j'ai srement 40 ans, mari 3 enfants et une cinquante de kilos en trop, et je passe des commentaires ...


L tu attaques directement mes cots les plus sensibles   ::love::  

PS : Je m'excuse au prs de la haute bienveillance de votre mari

----------


## milia

> L tu attaques directement mes cots les plus sensibles   
> 
> PS : Je m'excuse au prs de la haute bienveillance de votre mari



Mdr
Le King aurait-il peur de mon mari?! Ou bien (ce que je pense plutt) ne veut pas perdre de voix en vexant ...

C'est fou en plus, un coup c'est tutoy et coup c'est vouvoy dans le mme post ...

----------


## Admin

Narcisse doit se sentir bien humble...  :8O:   :8O:   :8O:

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> @DavideDeTroyes : Le moral est bon ?


Qu'est ce que tu voudrais que je te reponde pour que le tien soit bon ?  :;):  

Si tu es le king, o est Lord of the King... ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

@DavidDeTroyes : ton pingouin sait jouer du Dire Straits ?




> Narcisse doit se sentir bien humble...


elle fait parti du jury ?  ::dehors::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> @DavidDeTroyes : ton pingouin sait jouer du Dire Straits ?


Bien sur... Il sait jouer aussi du Sepultura, du Soulfly, du Chimera, du Fear factory, du Gojira, du Hertz and Silence, du Ill Nino, du... Enfin il sait jouer plein de truc bien quoi...  :8-):

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Qu'est ce que tu voudrais que je te reponde pour que le tien soit bon ?


Mon potentiel dauphin tait trs calme depuis hier. C'est vrai que le moment attendu s'approche de plus en plus mais il savoir garder son sang froid. 




> Si tu es le king, o est Lord of the King... ?


Les derniers sondages te donnent combien ?

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Mon potentiel dauphin tait trs calme depuis hier. C'est vrai que le moment attendu s'approche de plus en plus mais il savoir garder son sang froid.


Moi, ton dauphin ! Tu fait donc 2 erreurs : un, tu me surestime et deux, tu sous-estimes nos concurrents. Je ne dote pas de ton evidente et ecrasante victoire (qui oserai penser le contraire ?) bien sur...  :;):  ...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Admin

> elle fait parti du jury ?


Narcisse est un homme  ::sm::   ::aie::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Narcisse est un homme



a devient un peu bizarre la ce qu'il se passe...

----------


## Auteur

> Narcisse est un homme


 ::oops::

----------


## BizuR

Rhooo boulet que je suis ... j'ai oubli la sceance photo ... -_-'
Bon, pour montrer ma bonne foi, j'envoie 1/5e du travail ce soir a SnakemaN ... et les 4/5e restant avant la fin du week end ... au moins, ce qui est cool, c'est que mon questionnaire reprend bien mes bons dfauts ... la dsorganisation ... menfin jme demande mme si j'ai pas mis "tete en l'air" plutt ...  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Rhooo boulet que je suis ... j'ai oubli la sceance photo ... -_-'
> Bon, pour montrer ma bonne foi, j'envoie 1/5e du travail ce soir a SnakemaN ... et les 4/5e restant avant la fin du week end ... au moins, ce qui est cool, c'est que mon questionnaire reprend bien mes bons dfauts ... la dsorganisation ... menfin jme demande mme si j'ai pas mis "tete en l'air" plutt ...


Allez, dit le franchement que tu veux pas participer mais que tu veux quand mme nous faire plaisir, on comprendra...  :;):

----------


## BizuR

hum ... non c'est pour justement vous donner de l'espoir en vous disant : "c'est bon, un boulet qui sera dernier  ::): ". Pis quand les rsultats tomberont, bah je ferai la grosse surprise si je ne suis pas dernier ...  ::P:

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> hum ... non c'est pour justement vous donner de l'espoir en vous disant : "c'est bon, un boulet qui sera dernier ". Pis quand les rsultats tomberont, bah je ferai la grosse surprise si je ne suis pas dernier ...


Oh, la technique de sioux !!!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Le Pharaon

*DavidDeTroyes* a retrouv son sang froid ou fait uniquement exprs. 
 ::D:  

PS : Snakeman ne m'a pas encore dit ce qu'il a fait de mes photos

----------


## Cybher

> hum ... non c'est pour justement vous donner de l'espoir en vous disant : "c'est bon, un boulet qui sera dernier ". Pis quand les rsultats tomberont, bah je ferai la grosse surprise si je ne suis pas dernier ...


dsol cette place est rserve !! j'ai tout fait pour y tre alors tu ne me piqueras pas cette place !!  ::D:

----------


## Le Pharaon

Il me semble que je suis le seul  lorgner le trne  ::mouarf::  
Dfiez-moi n'ayez pas peur

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Il me semble que je suis le seul  lorgner le trne  
> Dfiez-moi n'ayez pas peur


il ne changera donc jamais... :;):

----------


## BertrandA

> dsol cette place est rserve !! j'ai tout fait pour y tre alors tu ne me piqueras pas cette place !!


J'ai fait mieux, sr que j'ai fait mieux. Tu peux pas me battre c'est pas possible : c'est statistique.

D'ailleurs je tiens le pari : si je ne suis pas dernier, je m'engage  offrir des fleurs, une bote de chocolats (suisses y a que a de vrai) et un pome aux membres du jury.

----------


## Le Pharaon

> il ne changera donc jamais...


Changer pour tre dernier ? Non jamais a. Il y' a dj suffisemment de candidats pour occuper la queue. Le trne c'est la promesse que j'ai faite  mes sponsors et je dois la tenir, si a ne te gne pas   ::mouarf::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

pourquoi tant de violence? pourquoi se battre pour une malheureuse place?
allez, on est tous derniers ex-aqueo sauf buju qui reste tout seul tout l haut sur son trne o j'espre qu'il va attraper froid  ::twisted:: 

d'ailleurs, comment buju ose-t-il se melanger  des gens comme nous. Nous n'avons videmment pas les mme valeurs estthiques. Se mler aux petites gens comme il le fait, est un outrage pour cet tre tellement suprieur  ::aie:: 
remercions-le de nous laisser le comptempler en silence

----------


## Cybher

> D'ailleurs je tiens le pari : si je ne suis pas dernier, je m'engage  offrir des fleurs, une bote de chocolats (suisses y a que a de vrai) et un pome aux membres du jury.


tout cela pour ne pas tre dernier!! tu es pret a tout !  ::mouarf:: 

prpare tes sous. car avec ce que j'ai envoy, je ne peux que gagner la derniere place !! ::roll::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> *DavidDeTroyes* a retrouv son sang froid ou fait uniquement exprs.


"L'aigle plane trs haut mais ne vois pas la pierre que le singe lui a jet"  :8-):

----------


## kirgan

> une bote de chocolats (suisses y a que a de vrai)


Il n'y a qu'un suisse pour dire a. Et encore, un suisse qui n'a jamais essay le chocolat belge.

 ::roll::

----------


## SnakemaN

PETITE PIQURE DE RAPPEL POUR LES ETOURDIS  ::nono:: 

- DavidDeTroyes OK
- shadowmoon OK
- SnakemaN (Je vais faire comme BizuR...)
- pharaonix OK
- ArHacKnIdE OK
- Rei angelus OK
- BizuR (Bon ca viens)
- jbrasselet OK
- lakitrid OK
- buchs OK
- Skyrunner OK
- loka ok
- BertrandA OK
- Bujuman LIEN MP PAS VALIDE
- Cybher OK
- gofono_bass MAIS OU QU'ELLES SONT ?????


Voili voila
Sinon ca va les gens pret a vous faire eclater ?  :8-):

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Voili voila
> Sinon ca va les gens pret a vous faire eclater ?


"L'ours fait ses besoins contre l'arbre mais ne voit pas le petit ecureuil qui s'apprete  lui faire popo dessus"  :8-):

----------


## SnakemaN

> "La fleur parmis les fleurs est le bourgeon de la fleur de cerisier, le samourai est l'homme parmis les hommes"

----------


## BertrandA

> Il n'y a qu'un suisse pour dire a. Et encore, un suisse qui n'a jamais essay le chocolat belge.


Rat, je suis pas suisse, je suis bien franais.
Et le dernier chocolat belge que j'ai achet au duty free (aroport de Bruxelles, pas celui d'Issy les Moulineaux) : mega beurk.

Pas question d'intoxiquer le jury avec vos cochonneries.

----------


## Le Pharaon

> "La fleur parmis les fleurs est le bourgeon de la fleur de cerisier, le *samourai* est l'homme parmis les hommes"


Et le King, le samourai parmi les samourai

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> "La fleur parmis les fleurs est le bourgeon de la fleur de cerisier, le samourai est l'homme parmis les hommes"


"Le guerrier git au milieu des cadavres mais ne vois pas la mouche qui lui rentre dans la narine"  :8-):

----------


## Le Pharaon

Un message que je devais poster sur le btisier. Je le mets ici puisque c'est un peu li  ce thread. Mes "adversaires" me traquent maintenant partout, jusque dans le forum *SGBD*   ::aie::  




> Le King qui utilise Access, je suis decu....
> Si access n'accepte pas ce genre de requete, je ne vois pas comment faire...
> moi qui pensait que le King avait une rponse a tout...


Le KING fait-il aussi peut que a ? 

PS : Pour des raisons de scurit je dmissionne, je suis dsol de dcevoir mes supportaires et ces gentilles dames qui attendaient avec impatience les photos du KING. 

@DavidDeTroyes et bizur : Le trne est libre

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> PS : Pour des raisons de scurit je dmissionne, je suis dsol de dcevoir mes supportaires et ces gentilles dames qui attendaient avec impatience les photos du KING. 
> 
> @DavidDeTroyes et bizur : Le trne est libre


Quoi ??? Tu demissionne ???  :8O:  

...

Bon ben, je dclare ce concours mort...  ::cry::  

Degout

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Quoi ??? Tu demissionne ???  
> 
> ...
> 
> Bon ben, je dclare ce concours mort...  
> 
> Degout



KOI??? il dmissionne???

ps: les mecs ont vous laisse et vous etes de vraies piplettes  ::mrgreen::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> KOI??? il dmissionne???
> 
> ps: les mecs ont vous laisse et vous etes de vraies piplettes


"Enferme un chien seul, il dors, enferme une meute, ils s'echappent"

Niveau adage, je pte la forme moi !

----------


## Cybher

Bujuman aurait-il peur??  ::mouarf:: 

pour info, je ne te traque pas puisque je ne joue pas la meme place que toi  ::lol::  
et je ne suis que sur ce forum, c'est toi qui est venu me narguer ... ::roll::

----------


## Le Pharaon

> KOI??? il dmissionne???
> 
> ps: les mecs ont vous laisse et vous etes de vraies piplettes


Ah une dmoiselle qui tape trop vite. Ce n'est en ralit pas une dmission  ::langue::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Ah une dmoiselle qui tape trop vite. Ce n'est en ralit pas une dmission


c'est quoi alors!!! scurit mon cXX

----------


## Le Pharaon

> c'est quoi alors!!! scurit mon cXX


Mon agresseur m'a rassur. 

Maintenant je cherche mes futurs dauphins. Tu choisis qui comme candidat (aprs moi biensur) ?

----------


## pcaboche

> Il n'y a qu'un suisse pour dire a. Et encore, un suisse qui n'a jamais essay le chocolat belge.


J'ai une certaine prfrence pour le chocolat Suisse, peut-tre par habitude.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Je dclare le concours re-vivant !!!  ::aie::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Je dclare le concours re-vivant !!!



yeah!!!! mais moi j'aimerai savoir quand enfin on pourra lire les rponses et voir les photos!! et bien sur voter.. ::mrgreen::

----------


## Le Pharaon

> yeah!!!! mais moi j'aimerai savoir quand enfin on pourra lire les rponses et voir les photos!! et bien sur voter..


Pour avoir une ide du King dormant 

J'espre que les autres ne vont pas dsister.

----------


## allyson

ola  ::): 
alors o en sommes-nous? tout le monde a rpondu au questionnaire?
@bujuman: tu es candidat oui ou non?
@David: merci pour tes si "belles" citations  ::?:  
@bizur: t'exagres!!! t'attends quoi au juste?? ::roll::  
@BertrandA: les membres du jury de l'autre cot de la mditerrane aussi ont droit  ce prsent??  ::aie::

----------


## Gnux

Bon a fait 2 mois vous les faites ces lctions?
Parce que l 58 pages c'est *ridicule*  ::roll::

----------


## BizuR

Bon les photos sont prises (enfin -_-') .. je les transfere et les met en ligne ce soir !!! YOUPIIIIIIIIII !!!  ::aie:: 

Bonne journe a tous  :;):  (formation time cette semaine !)

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Pour avoir une ide du King dormant 
> 
> J'espre que les autres ne vont pas dsister.


"Quand le lion dors, il ne sent pas l'odeur aussi tenace que desagreable qui sort de lui mme"

Proverbe Troyen...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Bon a fait 2 mois vous les faites ces lctions?
> Parce que l 58 pages c'est *ridicule*


C'est la photo du King qui est ridicule o le post de Allyson ?  ::D:  

@DavideDeTroyes : "Ne rveillez pas le lion qui dort, vous allez dormir vous-mme" Maxime du 18/09/2006

----------


## pcaboche

> C'est la photo du King qui est ridicule o le post de Allyson ?


Le fait qu'il y ait un sujet de 58 pages qui se soit fait en  peine 3 semaines (et je suis assez d'accord avec lui).

Si vous aimez crire tant que a, devenez rdacteur (et oui: "pcaboche recrute" is back !  ::D: ). En plus, autant de messages, a prend de la place dans la base de donnes. Il va falloir penser  mettre en [Dlestage] sous peu...

----------


## BiM

Bonjour tout le monde,

Voil je suis de retour de vacances !

Alors dj, j'ai reu 13 questionnaires et je n'ai pas eu le temps de les lire (ou seulement quelques uns) donc il en manquerai 3.

J'ai commenc  mettre les rponses sous forme d'un fichier Excel (version Open Office (Microsoft Office, c'est trop cher !)). Mais je me tte pour faire a autrement... Enfin bon, si vous avez des solutions pour mettre en page vos rponses clairement de faon  pouvoir les compar sans perdre le fil qu'on est sur une personne ou une autre. (C'est actuellement un tableau crois avec en abcisse les participants et en ordonne les questions).

Voil  :;): 

Allez, bonne journe  tous !

----------


## allyson

bonjour
@pcaboche & gnux: je suis assez d'accord avec vous! a traine mais bon ...
@BiM: je crois qu'il est inutile de mettre en page quoi que ce soit!
perso, je pense qu'il faut qu'on ait les rponses exactement comme les candidats les avaient envoyes (a peut rvler quelques traits de leurs personnalit ...)
et vu que tout cel traine je propose que la date limite pour les questionnaires ET les photos soit ce soir  22h! comme a, tu nous enverras le tout et on prendra 2 ou 3 jours pour faire la suite et on annoncera le vainqueur au plus tard lundi prochain!
vous en pensez quoi?

----------


## BiM

> bonjour
> @pcaboche & gnux: je suis assez d'accord avec vous! a traine mais bon ...
> @BiM: je crois qu'il est inutile de mettre en page quoi que ce soit!
> perso, je pense qu'il faut qu'on ait les rponses exactement comme les candidats les avaient envoyes (a peut rvler quelques traits de leurs personnalit ...)
> et vu que tout cel traine je propose que la date limite pour les questionnaires ET les photos soit ce soir  22h! comme a, tu nous enverras le tout et on prendra 2 ou 3 jours pour faire la suite et on annoncera le vainqueur au plus tard lundi prochain!
> vous en pensez quoi?


allyson, c'est pas toujours facile  lire surtout quand t'en a qui oublie des question et qui te renvoient un nouveau MPs, puis tu auras dj assez  lire (crois-moi) pour en plus prendre en compte la mise en page. (Et puis pour moi c'est pas trs pratique  :;): ) Tu oublies aussi que certaines personnes sont absentes, n'ont pas Internet pour le moment ou sont peut-tre trop occupes. Nous ne sommes pas employ  organiser et trier 24h/24 ces lections donc tu devrais prendre conscience de la charge de travail. Snake et moi travaillons  ct et avons des temps de transport. Tous les soirs je prend du temps pour les lections et la journe aussi.

Merci  ::):

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Allez ok, vous voulez delester ce sujet, allez y... 
> On a des sujets politique, ca plait pas, on a des sujets religieux, ca plait pas, on fait des sujet hyper ras-les-paquerettes (genre celui ci) pour se detendre, ca plait pas... 
> Y'en aura toujours qui viennent, qui critiquent gratuitement et qui se barrent... Y'as pas un modo qui a pest contre ce sujet et ca plait pas encore...
> Et ben effacer ce sujet et basta...
> Moi, perso, je viens sur developpez et sur aucun autre forum, juste parce que la taverne permet ce genre de dlire (sinon j'en connais pas mal d'autre des sites de developpement... ou sinon je vais carrement sur les doc officielles de mon language mais c'est pas le but).
> Ca vous enerve ces elections bidons (qui ne sont l que pour detendre un peu) ?  Vous avez les moyens d'effacer ce sujet ? Ben fait le et on en parle plus, ok ?
> C'est comme quand t'as la pche, tu rejoint tes potes au caf qu'on tous la pche sauf UN qui fait la gueule. Et une demi-heure apres, tout le monde fait la gueule... Super !
> Non, moi, je veux pas faire d'articles (parce que je suis encore trop nul en ASP/PHP), je veux juste consulter DVP quand j'en ai besoin et dlirer sur la taverne quand ca me chante (sans, evidemment, que ca nuise au site... Et je pense pas que ca sujet nuise  DVP !)


Aaaahhh, ca va mieux...  :;):

----------


## pcaboche

@DavidDeTroyes: c'tait une blague et non, je n'ai pas le pouvoir de dlester quoi que ce soit (je suis rdac, pas modo, et je n'ai pas envie de devenir modo). C'tait juste un dlire de dire: "58 pages en 3 semaines, a remplit la base de donnes trop vite", un peu comme si c'tait du spam.

Vous faites votre concours de beaut comme vous le voulez et a ne nous drange pas, mais ce qui nous fait marrer, c'est l'importance que prend un sujet comme celui-ci.

Maintenant, j'apprcie ton argumentation pour dfendre ce sujet auquel tu sembles vraiment trs attach et tant que a ne dgnre pas sur des sujets plus polmiques, a va (encore que l'on peut rapprocher ce sujet  de la discrimination bas principalement sur le physique).


Edit: et si moi aussi j'ai envie de dlirer (sur "devenez rdac", par exemple) j'ai pas envie qu'on me le reproche...

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Aaaahhh, ca va mieux...


T'en fais pas trop. Il n'y a que les messieurs moches, hyper-barbus, aux visages boutonneux et qui n'aiment pas trop leur corps qui puissent se sentir agress par ce thread. Ils trouvent que a peut fragiliser leur couple.   ::aie::  

@pcaboche je veux bien "rdacter" mais je n'ai pas encore assez de plumes pour le faire. Je n'ai pas l'habitude de mettre la charrue avant les boeufs  ::D: 

PS : Bujuman ne touchera pas  vos femmes, ne rpond plus aux mps fminins  :;):

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Edit: et si moi aussi j'ai envie de dlirer (sur "devenez rdac", par exemple) j'ai pas envie qu'on me le reproche...


Entierement d'accord  :;):

----------


## allyson

@BiM: merci pour ta rponse rapide  :;): 
je suis tout  fait consciente de la charge de travail que c'est et je te souhaite bon courage ( snake aussi  ::):  ) et je te propose mme de t'aider si tu le veux (vu que je suis assez libre ces derniers temps)!
ce que je voulais dire c'est que le fait d'avoir les rponses telles quelles nous aideraient (nous, membres du jury)  mieux connaite (du moins, un peu!) la personnalit des candidats (candidat ordonn ou pas, tte en l'air ... etc)!
et lorsque je dis que "a traine" je parle des retardataires qui n'ont pas de problme de connexion (ils se reconnaitront  ::mrgreen::  )! 
je trouve que 10 jours (peut tre mme plus) c'est plus que suffisant  ::): 
@david : joli le discours  :;):

----------


## Le Pharaon

Je viens d'envoyer le questionnaire. On dirait un devoir de *Philo*.Vive la question  *17*   ::D:  



> J'ai commenc  mettre les rponses sous forme d'un fichier Excel (version Open Office (Microsoft Office, c'est trop cher !)).


Est ce que les smileys seront intacts ?

----------


## BiM

> Je viens d'envoyer le questionnaire. On dirait un devoir de *Philo*.Vive la question  *17*   
> 
> Est ce que les smileys seront intacts ?


Je vais faire en sorte que oui.

J'ai les questionnaires de :
 - Bujuman
 - SnakemaN
 - jbrasselet
 - loka
 - DavidDeTroyes
 - Skyrunner
 - shadowmoon
 - Cybher
 - ArHacKnIdE
 - lakitrid
 - BizuR
 - buchs
 - pharaonix
Je n'ai pas encore vrifi les questionnaires.

Il me manque ceux de :
 - Rei angelus
 - BertrandA
 - gofono_bass

Je vais leur renvoyer le questionnaire  :;):

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Je vais faire en sorte que oui.
> 
> J'ai les questionnaires de :
>  - *Bujuman*
>  - SnakemaN
>  - jbrasselet
>  - loka
>  - *DavidDeTroyes*
>  - Skyrunner
> ...


Je croyais que c'est DavidDeTroyes qui venait juste aprs le KING. 

@DavidDeTroyes : Revois ta mthode  ::mouarf::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Je croyais que c'est DavidDeTroyes qui venait juste aprs le KING. 
> 
> @DavidDeTroyes : Revois ta mthode


N'ai crainte, ta place est encore au dessus mais n'oublie ce fameux adage troyen :

"Quand tu as bien massacr tout tes ennemis, nettois tes armes sinon tu va salir tes vetements"

Si, si, y'as bien un sens  ces phrases

----------


## BertrandA

Questionnaire rendu  ::P:  !
C'est vrai que a s'ternise cette histoire...

----------


## BiM

Plus qu'un questionnaire !!!

L'ordre dans lequel j'ai affich les noms est celui dans lequel ont t rendu les questionnaires (Bujuman tant le dernier  ::): )

----------


## Le Pharaon

> L'ordre dans lequel j'ai affich les noms est celui dans lequel ont t rendu les questionnaires (Bujuman tant le dernier )


oup autant pour moi !

Et finalement les choses serieuses commencent quand ?

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

Bonjour,


Je pars en vacances jeudi.....pour deux semaines...et bien sur ca fait un mois que j'attends ces lections et maintenant que je pars je vais les louper....c'tait pour prvenir... ::cry::

----------


## Cybher

tu ne peux pas annuler tes vacances Trinity?  ::aie::

----------


## BizuR

ay photos envoyeeeeeeeeees !!!!  ::mrgreen:: 
Bon, pas toutes russies menfin, comme ca, ca ferait presque naturel !  ::aie:: 
Manquera juste les dcors derrieres menfin j'avais pas le temps de tout changer, donc ca sera soit jardin et chambre ... dommage =).

Amusez vous bien jury !  ::P: 
(en tout cas, on se sera bien marr avec ma copine  ::aie:: )

RECAPITULATIF :
- DavidDeTroyes OK
- shadowmoon OK
- SnakemaN (Je vais faire comme BizuR...)
- pharaonix OK
- ArHacKnIdE OK
- Rei angelus OK
- BizuR (Ca, c'est fait !!! Allez SnakemaN, c'est a toi je crois  ::aie:: )
- jbrasselet OK
- lakitrid OK
- buchs OK
- Skyrunner OK
- loka ok
- BertrandA OK
- Bujuman LIEN MP PAS VALIDE >> Pas tip top pour un N1  ::mrgreen:: 
- Cybher OK
- gofono_bass MAIS OU QU'ELLES SONT ????? >> D** ?!? (trs fin, ca se mange sans faim  ::aie:: )

----------


## Rei Angelus

Pas de panique je suis en train de finir mon questionnaire. La rapidit ne fait pas partie de mes qualits.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## David.Schris

> une abrviation de Lot Of Laught


Non : plutt "Laughing Out Loud".
Et puis "laught" : je ne crois pas que cela existe (mes dictionnaires non plus).

----------


## Rei Angelus

ATTENTION !!! Le questionnaire le plus attendu du moment va bientt arriver. 



> Pourquoi doit-on voter pour toi ?

----------


## Auteur

> Bon, pas toutes russies menfin, comme ca, ca ferait presque naturel !
> Manquera juste les dcors derrieres menfin j'avais pas le temps de tout changer, donc ca sera soit jardin et chambre ... dommage =).


BiM n'avait pas prcis que le photo-montage tait interdit ??

----------


## BizuR

Ah pardon pour la terminologie ... ca n'est pas du photo montage puisque je n'ai pas retouch ma personne sur les photos (et oui, c'est toujours moi  ::mrgreen:: ), toutefois, comme j'ai pris les photos expres pour dvp ... il n'y a pas le cot "naturel" de la photo (aprs tout, je posais !) ... d'o ma phrase =) ... et puisqu'en fin de compte je ne les trouve pas si bien pose que ca, je disais que ca leur donnait un cot naturel  ::D: .

Aprs, pour les dcors, ca aurait ete du photo montage en effet, ... menfin c'etait juste pour les dcors aprs tout  ::oops::  ... parce que la, une tenue de plage dans la chambre ... ca pete moins qu'a la plage  ::aie::

----------


## Gnux

> Le fait qu'il y ait un sujet de 58 pages qui se soit fait en  peine 3 semaines (et je suis assez d'accord avec lui).
> 
> Si vous aimez crire tant que a, devenez rdacteur (et oui: "pcaboche recrute" is back ! ). En plus, autant de messages, a prend de la place dans la base de donnes. Il va falloir penser  mettre en [Dlestage] sous peu...


Y'a de l'ide la dedans
mv photo_du_king rubbish_bin  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

A ce niveau c'est un roman....

----------


## pcaboche

> Y'a de l'ide la dedans
> mv photo_du_king rubbish_bin


Et avant, t'avais fait quoi ?


```
ln -s rubbish_bin /dev/null
```

 ?

----------


## allyson

alors on en est o avec les questionnaires et photos?

----------


## Le Pharaon

Je ne vois plus BiM, ni Snakeman ...

Mes supportaires s'impatientent !

----------


## BiM

Je viens tout juste de recevoir le dernier questionnaire  ::):

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Je viens tout juste de recevoir le dernier questionnaire



Envoie!!!! que j'imprime avant de partir en vac!!!!!!  ::P:

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Je viens tout juste de recevoir le dernier questionnaire


Il faut enlever 100 points  ce gars qui a retard votre noble travail. 
Vous avez tout mon *soutien*.
Il me reste encore des photos (de face, de profil, de dos, de haut ... ) si vous en voulez   ::D:

----------


## allyson

> Envoie!!!! que j'imprime avant de partir en vac!!!!!!


  ::lol:: 
BiM: on reoit le tout quand, stp?

----------


## BiM

Je te rappele que tu es un des derniers a avoir envoy ton questionnaire, que tes photos n'taient pas valide la dernire fois puisque lien mort et que tu viens de faire une jolie faute d'orthographe.

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Vous avez *tout* mon soutien.


Je peux me tromper mais a dpend :
*tout* mon soutient 
ou
vous avez *toutes*

I think you see what I mean !  ::D:  

Bonne journe !

----------


## BiM

Nan rat ce mot tait bon...

Tu t'enfonces !

----------


## shadowmoon

indice pour buju : y'a un t en trop quelque part !

----------


## BiM

> indice pour buju : y'a un t en trop quelque part !


Tu l'as un peu trop aid l, ca m'aurait amus de le laisser chercher plus longtemps.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Tu l'as un peu trop aid l, ca m'aurait amus de le laisser chercher plus longtemps.


je suis pas aussi sadique que ca quand meme !!!

----------


## BiM

> je suis pas aussi sadique que ca quand meme !!!


Moi si  ::D:  A force de se vanter...

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Moi si  A force de se vanter...


Les fautes d'orthographe j'en commets mme en parlant.
J'attends le trophe avec impatience  ::D:  . Sans me vanter

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Alors on profite que j'ai la crve et que je suis clou au lit pour lyncher mon ami Buju... ?

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Alors on profite que j'ai la crve et que je suis clou au lit pour lyncher mon ami Buju... ?


you ou moi je vais lire vos rponses dans l'avion!!!!! j'ai hate!!!!  :;):

----------


## shadowmoon

> you ou moi je vais lire vos rponses dans l'avion!!!!! j'ai hate!!!!


en ce qui me concerne, il ne vaut mieux pas que tu prennes tout au 1er degrs.  ::roll::

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Alors on profite que j'ai la crve et que je suis clou au lit pour lyncher mon ami Buju... ?


Ah oui Mr le Dauphin . Je m'inquitais un peu, mais je garde toujours mon calme.  

@trinityDev : Certains candidats sont dclars *WANTED* par le FBI depuis des annes, les photos pourraient te porter prjudice.

EDIT : Vous (les membres du jury) pouvez voter contre, mais faites le gentiment.

----------


## shadowmoon

> par la FBI


soit y'a une faute, soit c'est pas l'agence US.

----------


## Auteur

> Bujuman 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				par la FBI
> 			
> 		
> 
> soit y'a une faute, soit c'est pas l'agence US.


Fdration de Bujuman l'Idole

----------


## shadowmoon

> Fdration de Bujuman l'Idole


logique, je me demande meme pourquoi je n'y ai pas pens plus tot  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Le Pharaon

Des candidats effrays qui cherchent  destabiliser le *KING*  ! 
 ::P:   ::P:   ::P:   ::P:   ::P:

----------


## Auteur

peuh, je suis hors concours  ::aie::

----------


## Le Pharaon

@BiM : Une faute dans une signature (je te donne un indice) c'est pire, pour une modo de sucroit. Ca laisse des traces partout o tu passes 

Je voulais garder le secret jusqu' la fin de l'election mais "*journe de la faute*" oblige  ::mouarf::

----------


## Arnaud F.

61 pages pour des lections, z'tes fort quand mme quand vous vous y mettez  ::roll:: 

Si certaines personnes pourraient arrter de se vanter a serait cool quand mme  ::?: 

J'attend les rsultats avec plus ou moins d'impatience quand mme  ::D: 

++

----------


## pcaboche

> 61 pages pour des lections, z'tes fort quand mme quand vous vous y mettez


Vivement la page 69...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Vivement la page 69...


cochon!!!!!!!!! ::mrgreen::

----------


## BiM

> @BiM : Une faute dans une signature (je te donne un indice) c'est pire, pour une modo de sucroit. Ca laisse des traces partout o tu passes 
> 
> Je voulais garder le secret jusqu' la fin de l'election mais "*journe de la faute*" oblige


LOL, wi trinity m'a dit je cite ci-dessous alors  sa place je me tairait  ::): 




> 19:24 [trinityDev]: nan devellopez


Moi j'dis ca, ....

Sinon j'ai mis l'accent car il n'y a ni le http ni le www donc je peux crire le nom du site avec son orthographe exacte puisque ce n'est pas l'URL.

----------


## pcaboche

> Envoy par pcaboche
> 
> Vivement la page 69... 
> 
> 
> cochon!!!!!!!!!


Attend, c'est toi qui me dit a avec ton avatar ?

Et puis, tu m'as dis toi mme que ce que tu avais retenu de mon tuto sur les DP (Design Patterns, hein...), c'est l'analogie avec le sexe...  ::mouarf::

----------


## gofono_bass

au fait je vais gagner quoi quand je vais tre lu ?  ::aie::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Le Pharaon

> LOL, wi trinity m'a dit je cite ci-dessous alors  sa place je me tairait 
> Moi j'dis ca, ....
> Sinon j'ai mis l'accent car il n'y a ni le http ni le www donc je peux crire le nom du site avec son orthographe exacte puisque ce n'est pas l'URL.


Ce n'est pas une faute informatique !   ::aie::  
C'est une faute de ............ Cherche un peu et demande de l'aide. 

Une faute dans une signature, a fait marrer les oiseaux

----------


## BiM

Tu ne sais pas crire orthographe Buju ?  ::D:

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Les fautes d'*orthographe* j'en commets mme en parlant.
> J'attends le trophe avec impatience  . Sans me vanter


Cherche pas la petite bte. 
Une faute dans la signature d'une modo ne donne pas une bonne image de DVP. 

Je peux t'aider si tu veux

----------


## BiM

Je persiste, ce n'est pas une faute, je me suis dj explique.

----------


## Le Pharaon

> aux lections MISTER Dveloppez.com.


au lieu de 
* l'lection MISTER Dveloppez.com*

----------


## BiM

On dit les lections prsidentielles par exemple.

Surtout que dans le cas des lections Mister DVP Il y a le gagnant et les dauphins...

----------


## shadowmoon

> On dit les lections prsidentielles par exemple.


En effet, car c'est un vote en 2 tours, par contre, dans notre cas, il n'y a qu'un unique tour d'o lection au singulier.

----------


## morgiane

Moi, j'aurais bien fais partie du jury, mais j'ai eu accs trop tard  la taverne  ::ouin::   ::ouin::   ::ouin::   ::ouin::  

Pour tous ceux qui ont pas pu participer, on aura quand mme accs au rsultat ? photos ? questionnaires ?

La rponse  peut-tre dj t donne, mais c'est vrai que 62 pages  lire, C'EST LOOOOOOOOONG (surtout quand on est au boulot  ::mouarf::   )

----------


## shadowmoon

> Pour tous ceux qui ont pas pu participer, on aura quand mme accs au rsultat ? photos ? questionnaires ?


rsultats : bien videmment

photos et questionnaires, de mmoire, non, mais tu pourra tjs les demander aux intresss, je suis sur qu'ils se feront un plaisir de te les envoyer. (moi le 1er  :;): )

----------


## Le Pharaon

> On dit *les lections prsidentielles* par exemple.
> ...


Ce n'est pas du bon franais, c'est un abus de langage. On dit plutt l'lection prsidentielle.



> Surtout que dans le cas des lections Mister DVP Il y a le gagnant et les dauphins...


Laisse-moi rire un peu, pour la premire fois tu parles de *dauphin*

  Au sngal on vient juste d'informatiser le fichier lectoral. Principal bug : on ne peut pas diffrencier ceux qui ont le droit de vote de ceux qui n'en n'ont pas (les militaires par exemple) aucun champs n'est prvu  cet effet. Son excellence Le Prsident de la Rpublique (comme il est trop dou) se lve un bon jour pour dire "dsormais tout le monde peut voter".

Modifie ta signture s'il te plait  ::aie::

----------


## morgiane

::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## lakitrid

> rsultats : bien videmment
> 
> photos et questionnaires, de mmoire, non, mais tu pourra tjs les demander aus intresss, je suis sur qu'ils se feront un plaisir de te les envoyer. (moi le 1er )


Il me semble que certaines personnes ne veulent pas rendre public leur questionnaire ...
Enfin je dis juste ca en passanr  ::): 
Sinon une ide de date de fin des dlibration serait-elle "calculable" ?

----------


## shadowmoon

> Il me semble que certaines personnes ne veulent pas rendre public leur questionnaire ...
> Enfin je dis juste ca en passanr


c'est bin pour cela que je lui est conseill de demander directement aux *intresss*

----------


## BiM

Les questionnaires seront rendus publics, c'est les commentaires aux questionnaires et photos et le dtail des notes qui ne seront pas rendus publics.

Ensuite, tu peux encore intgr le jury  :;):  Vu qu'il n'y a rien a livr sauf les rponses et que les photos et questionnaires n'ont pas t distribus.

PS : Je n'ai pas de fautes d'orthographe dans mon adresse et selon toi un simple abus de langage mais je tiens  prciser que le nombre de tours n'est pas dtermin s'il faut dpartager les premiers et que le vote se fait sur photos ET questionnaire. Je refuse de me plier aux exigences d'un utilisateur nul en orthographe  ::P:

----------


## Higestromm

> Il me semble que certaines personnes ne veulent pas rendre public leur questionnaire ...


C'est pas malin de participer a ce genre de truc sans vouloir se montrer. Enfin c'est mon avis  ::):

----------


## gofono_bass

C'est pas malin de participer a ce genre de truc. Enfin c'est mon avis.



 ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## lakitrid

> C'est pas malin de participer a ce genre de truc sans vouloir se montrer. Enfin c'est mon avis


Je ne me suis pas inclus dans ces personnes, je ne fais que rappeler qu'une ou deux personnes ont post dans ce sens ...
Aprs moi je m'en fout un peu que 10 personnes ou 100 lisent ce que j'ai cris ...

----------


## BiM

> Je ne me suis pas inclus dans ces personnes, je ne fais que rappeler qu'une ou deux personnes ont post dans ce sens ...
> Aprs moi je m'en fout un peu que 10 personnes ou 100 lisent ce que j'ai cris ...


Les personnes ont posts dans le sens des commentaires qui pourraient ne pas tre sympas ou vexants donc de ne pas les mettre mais en aucun cas  propos des questionnaires.

----------


## morgiane

Salut BiM




> Ensuite, tu peux encore intgr le jury  Vu qu'il n'y a rien a livr sauf les rponses et que les photos et questionnaires n'ont pas t distribus.


Alors l ! a m'interresse  ::D:  ! Et en tant que membre du jury a se passe comment ?

----------


## BiM

> Salut BiM
> 
> 
> 
> Alors l ! a m'interresse  ! Et en tant que membre du jury a se passe comment ?


Tu auras les instructions ds que j'aurais fais ce schtroumpf de rcapitulatif !!

----------


## lakitrid

> Les personnes ont posts dans le sens des commentaires qui pourraient ne pas tre sympas ou vexants donc de ne pas les mettre mais en aucun cas  propos des questionnaires.


Ce n'est pas ce que j'avais compris mais vu le nombre de pages j'ai du mal suivre
http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...&postcount=582

----------


## BiM

C'est mon parrain c'tait ironique  :;): 

Il voulait juste m'embter.

----------


## morgiane

> Tu auras les instructions ds que j'aurais fais ce schtroumpf de rcapitulatif !!


Chouette ! Merciiiiii  ::D:   ::D:   ::D:

----------


## lakitrid

> C'est mon parrain c'tait ironique 
> 
> Il voulait juste m'embter.


Ok  ::aie:: 

Bon sinon cette date de remise des prix ?  ::D:

----------


## SnakemaN

> au fait je vais gagner quoi quand je vais tre lu ?


*Toi aboule tes photos et on en reparle*, ok ?  ::twisted:: 

C'est valable aussi pour le "*King*" du Lien Hypertexte  ::mouarf::

----------


## Le Pharaon

> [B]
> C'est valable aussi pour le "*King*" du Lien Hypertexte


J'espre toujours que c'est de la bonne foi.  ::roll::  
Il m'a fallu beaucoup de temps pour te les envoyer 




> Les questionnaires seront rendus publics,* c'est les commentaires aux questionnaires* et photos et le dtail des notes qui ne seront pas rendus publics.


A ce rythme tu risques de rveiller Molire. En franais facile prochainement  ::D:

----------


## BiM

W bon ca va chut hein, et toi t'as qu'a donner un lien valide  Snake !!! Na !

----------


## Arnaud F.

> C'est mon parrain c'tait ironique 
> 
> Il voulait juste m'embter.


 ::roll::  

Non ce n'tait pas ironique...  ::(:  

Je rigole bien sr  ::mrgreen:: 

J'attend avec impatience de voir ces satans rsultats! Depuis le temps que l'lection a commenc quand mme  ::mouarf:: 

++

----------


## Rei Angelus

> Les questionnaires seront rendus publics.


Nous pouvons dire adieu au peu de crdibilit que nous avions sur les forums techniques. ::mouarf::

----------


## BizuR

Public ?!? Ah cool ... 
Bon, on en est o la pour cette lection ?!?

Niveau photo ca donne quoi SnakemaN ? On limine quand les retardataires ?!? (un tit dlai butoir  "ce soir" serait intressant puisque les questionnaires devaient tre remis  ce soir  ::P: )

Histoire que nous puissions faire cette lection durant la semaine prochaine  ::D: 

Bon, pour moi c'est le dernier jour d'une looooooooongue formation hyper constructive ... enfin, c'est ce qui se dit chez nos responsables  ::aie:: , elle aurait pu etre mise sur 2j que ca aurait t PAREIL  ::mrgreen:: , menfin, c'est le bonheur de la formation professionnelle ... peu d'horaires et rythme "sous tenu"  ::aie:: 

Bonne journe a tous  ::P:

----------


## BertrandA

Le questionnaire est assez anodin, je ne vois pas trop en quoi a drange de le publier. A moins que certains ne soient pas fichus de pondre une rponse sans les mots : _bire_, _foot_, _gros nichons_ et _je suis le king je vais gagner_.

----------


## pcaboche

> peu d'horaires et rythme "sous tenu"


 ::bravo:: 
Faudra que je la ressorte celle-l...  ::D:

----------


## SnakemaN

Oui c'est clair, je commence  en avoir marre d'attendre les photos des retardataires.... ::twisted:: 

Bon les gens !

BUJUMAN et GOFONO_BASS vous avez jusqu'a dimanche soir dernier delai pour me faire parvenir vos photos !

*sinon vous serez limins !*

----------


## Le Pharaon

J'en ai marre moi aussi de cette hisoire de lien mort ! 

Bonne election !

----------


## anitshka

Comment il se dfile le king ...

----------


## loka

Il applique la citation de sa signature  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Bonjour  Tous,

Qqun pourrait-il me faire un petit rcapitulatif de l'avancement du projet ?

Merci  ::):

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> Qqun pourrait-il me faire un petit rcapitulatif de l'avancement du projet ?


il recule  ::):

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

> il recule


Ah bon, Merci  ::lol::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Quoi ? 

Buju, tu abandonne aussi facilement ?

Ben dit donc...  ::(:

----------


## BizuR

C'est le stress ca ... la peur de ne pas respecter ce qui a t dit ... ou bien la peur de se retrouver carrment dernier ... je le comprend ... il a mis la barre trs haut, alors si en plus de a, il est confront  une certaine pression extrieure, il craque... m'enfin, on t'aime bien Bujuman ... et l'important, c'est que dans ton coeur, tu y crois !  ::mrgreen:: 

Allez, enfile tes gants et mets ces photos sur le net ... c'est pas si dur une page web avec les photos dispos (sur un site perso), et si tu veux resterindre l'accs, tu mets un tit mot de passe en plus  :;): 

Bon courage en esperant te retrouver dans la listes des participants valides  ::P:

----------


## loka

ce serais bte que tu ne participes pas, met vite ces photos  :;):

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

comme je l'ai signal au resp, pourquoi bujuman n'a-t-il pas envoy par mail, ou mis sur un ftp ou sur un site d'hebergement de fichiers? s'eut t plus simple non?

----------


## BiM

Parce qu'il fait semblant d'tre un bon participant qui veux se faire dsirer...

Bujuman, tu mets tes photos avant demain matin sinon on se passera de toi sans aucun problme !

----------


## shadowmoon

> Parce qu'il fait semblant d'tre un bon participant qui veux se faire dsirer...


D'ailleurs, sur ce point, je le trouve pire qu'une fille ...  ::roll:: 


et pour moi c'est pas peu dire ...

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Bujuman, tu mets tes photos avant demain matin sinon on se passera de toi sans *aucun problme* !


Pourquoi tant de haine ? Moi ca m'ennuierai qu'il ne participe pas. Il est sympa Buju, non ? 

[TROLL]
Satch je dit pas mais Buju... !  :;):   ::mrgreen::  
[/TROLL]

----------


## gofono_bass

salut les gens, 
Dsol j'ai pas du tout le temps de les poster ces photos... et de toute faon je suis pas sur d'avoir des photos de moi dispo quelqe part ou on voit que moi.. donc voila faites sans moi et amusez-vous bien... 
c'est juste dommage que le plus mieux et le plus bien des gars ici participent pas mais bon.. ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## BertrandA

Allez tous en choeur :

Bujumaaaan, si t'es champioooonn
A poiiiil,  poiiiil
Bujumaaaan, si t'es champioooonn
A poil sans pantalonnnn

----------


## shadowmoon

@bertand le mienne est vocale :

"le mouton est un animal  poils laineux,  poils laineux,  poils laineux,  poils laineux,  poils laineux,  poils laineux,  poils laineux ... "



(tout est dans le rythme  ::roll::   ::mouarf::   ::aie::  )


Vu sa "finesse" si vous me cherchez,  ::dehors::

----------


## Arnaud F.

Se serait franchement bien de terminer ces lections avant la fin de la semaine!

Ca commence  trop se tirer dans la longueur cette histoire  ::roll::

----------


## SnakemaN

Ok bon tant pis, si ils arrive a envoyer les photos je les mettrai en derniers, 
A partir de mantenant :

* je vous prierai de ne plus rien poster ici afin de prsenter tout le monde a la suite* 

Alors voici par ordre alphabtique :

----------


## SnakemaN

ArHacKnIdE

Portrait :



Photo de plein pied :

----------


## SnakemaN

BertrandA

Portrait :



Plein pied :

----------


## SnakemaN

buchs

Portrait :


Plein pied :

----------


## SnakemaN

Cybher

Portrait :


Portrait2 :


"Boisson" de tout les jours :


Tenue de plage ??:!

----------


## SnakemaN

DavidDeTroyes
Portrait :


Photo de tout les jours :


Photo de tenue de soire :


Photo de tenue de plage :

----------


## SnakemaN

jbrassellet

Portrait :


Tenue de soire :


Tout les jours :


Gros bras ? :

----------


## SnakemaN

lakitrid

Portrait :

----------


## SnakemaN

loka

Portrait :


Tenue de tout les jours :



Plein pied- Famille :


"Plage" :


Soire :

----------


## SnakemaN

pharaonix

Portrait :


Photo de tout les jours :



Photo de tenue de soire :


Photo de tenue de plage :

----------


## SnakemaN

Rei Angelus

Portrait :


Tenue de tout les jours :


Tenue de plage :

----------


## SnakemaN

shadowmoon

Portrait :


Photo de plein pied :

----------


## SnakemaN

skyrunner

Portrait :


Tenue de tout les jours :


Photo de plage, enfin de salle de bain surtout :

----------


## SnakemaN

BizuR

Portrait de face :



Tenue detente:



Tenue classe:


Tenue de plage:


Tenue de plage:

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

Genial  ::): 

on est tous plus beaux les uns que les autres, ca va etre dur de choisir maintenant que buju est plus l...

en tout cas, bcp l'ont pris dans le bon sens ce concours et bcp de photos font plaisir  voir  ::D:

----------


## BizuR

Ah c'est clair ! Tous ex aequo  ::): 
Par contre c'est moi ou snakeman ... THE organisateur du concours, n'a pas mis ses photos ?!?  :8O:  nan mais oh !!! c'est quoi ce bin's !!!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## BertrandA

Pensez  la plante verte siouplait...
Bon je comprends que ma tenue de plage n'ait pas t retenue, mais ma tenue de soire elle est pas bien ? Il faisait -3C mais y avait une folle ambiance ce soir l...
Pensez  la plante verte siouplait...

----------


## Auteur

skyrunner par sa tenue de salle de bain tente d'influencer le jury....
 ::dehors::

----------


## Admin

> skyrunner par sa tenue de salle de bain tente d'influencer le jury....


Moi je pari qu'il a recadr la photo avant de l'envoyer  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf:: 

Edit : par contre buju, c'est beau comme fin, se la raconter pendant des semaines pour se dfiler  la fin. Quelle classe...

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Et m..., j'ai perdu...  ::?:   ::cry:: 

EDIT : dans la serie "je vais enerver Snakeman", @Snakeman : crois tu qu'il serai, dans ta plus grande bont, possible de mettre toutes les photos dans un fichier RAR (par exemple) et de le poster en pice jointe ici meme (histoire que les pauvres rigolos qui sont bloqu, comme moi, puisse lire les photos quand mme) ? Oh merci  grand Snakeman grand parmis les grand et notre maitre  tous... (ca va, l ?)  :;):

----------


## morgiane

Et ben, moi qui attendais avec impatience le dfil de la collection automne-hiver des maillots chui due  ::mrgreen::  ! C'est les mmes ceux qui ont les plus gros scores au test geek et ceux qui n'ont pas envoy leur photo non  ::mouarf2::  ?

Plus srieux, c'est une vachement bonne ide cette lection ! Et bravo aux participants ! C'est trop cool !  ::king::

----------


## Le Pharaon

..........

----------


## shadowmoon

mieux vaut tard que jamais ...

----------


## allyson

@buju: c'est toi sur les 3 photos?

----------


## kirgan

Dans tous les cas, bravo  tous (sauf buju pour son retard, mais je suis sr que tu vas me pardonner en lisant la fin de mon message  ::mrgreen:: ) pour l'esprit bon-enfant de vos photos!

Ce post tait en effet un long dlire, mais je me suis bien poil.

Je suis presque du de pas tre une fille pour pouvoir lire vos dlires  ::P: 

@BiM : on dit en effet "les lections prsidentielles", mais "l'lection d'un prsident" - et pas "les lections d'un prsident"...
Etant donn que tu dis "les lections Mister dvp.com", il y a  mon avis (et de l'avis de l'Acadmie franaise) une erreur. Il n'y a pas l d'abus de langage, juste une petite faute. Les 2 sont corrects, mais pas avec la mme utilisation.

----------


## BertrandA

J'ai une communication de Siphyllis la plante verte, qui tient  rassurer ses proches :
"_Pour l'instant je vais bien et je suis bien soigne_"

----------


## BiM

> Dans tous les cas, bravo  tous (sauf buju pour son retard, mais je suis sr que tu vas me pardonner en lisant la fin de mon message ) pour l'esprit bon-enfant de vos photos!
> 
> Ce post tait en effet un long dlire, mais je me suis bien poil.
> 
> Je suis presque du de pas tre une fille pour pouvoir lire vos dlires 
> 
> @BiM : on dit en effet "les lections prsidentielles", mais "l'lection d'un prsident" - et pas "les lections d'un prsident"...
> Etant donn que tu dis "les lections Mister dvp.com", il y a  mon avis (et de l'avis de l'Acadmie franaise) une erreur. Il n'y a pas l d'abus de langage, juste une petite faute. Les 2 sont corrects, mais pas avec la mme utilisation.


Ce ne sont pas l'lection DE Mister DVP.com mais bien les lections Mister DVP.com (intitul). Na d'abord !

Bon Buju, c'est bien parce que c'est toi candidature accepte.

Rappel pour Snake : morgiane fait parti du jury.

----------


## morgiane

Merci BiM  :;):

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Dans tous les cas, bravo  tous (sauf buju pour son retard ...


Juste pour te faire comprendre 



> Envoy par Bujuman en mp (le 08/09/2006)
> 
> Comment faire pour envoyer mes photos ? J'en ai 5 dans un document zipp
> 
> 
> Hum tu les mets sur le forum dans un zipp AVEC un code.
> 
> Tu envoies le lien vers ton post  SnakemaN et le mot de passe pour qu'il puisse l'ouvrir 
> 
> Voil  T'as tout compris ou je recommence ?


J'ai envoy les photos le mme jour. Il a fallut deux semaines pourqu'on me fasse remarquer que les liens taient morts, alors que j'tais en vacs. 




> @buju: c'est toi sur les 3 photos?


Tout  fait !  :;):

----------


## lper

> Ce ne sont pas l'lection DE Mister DVP.com mais bien les lections Mister DVP.com (intitul). Na d'abord !


Oua ! Trs bel exemple de pure mauvaise foi ! ::bravo::

----------


## BiM

> Oua ! Trs bel exemple de pure mauvaise foi !


Tout  fait, mouarf !  ::):

----------


## shadowmoon

> Oua ! Trs bel exemple de pure mauvaise foi !


c'est pas de la mauvaise foi, c'est sa nature fminine qui s'exprime !



[edit]

1000 post du thread quand meme !!!!

[/edit]

----------


## BiM

Et j'ai l'honneur de poser le millime  ::): 

[EDIT]Enfin la millime rponse[/EDIT]

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Et moi la millime rponse de rponse...  :;):

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Et m..., j'ai perdu


Et le *KING* devint un serf   ::?: 

@BiM : L'erreur est humaine, et fertile quand elle est reconnue et corrige.

----------


## Skyounet

> Moi je pari qu'il a recadr la photo avant de l'envoyer


C'est pas faux, c'est pas faux  ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## liza83

En tout cas sympa toutes ces ptites photos  ::D:  

J'attends avec impatience tous les ptits questionnaires  ::mouarf::  

@ BertrandA > Attation si j'apprends que cette adorable plante verte a subi des svices j'avertis la SPPV (socit protectrice des plantes vertes)  :8-):

----------


## lou87

::):   Je suis ravie de pouvoir mettre un visage sur ses pseudos.

 :;):

----------


## SnakemaN

A flte j'ai oubli mes propre photos  ::lol::  ,

bon ca viens pour demain.... ::aie::  

ps: Merci Bujuman pour avoir post tes photos car le lien ne marche pas chez moi ?  ::?:

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Voter pour BertrandA, je veux pas avoir une morte sur le conscience !!!  :8O:  

Mais bon Loka, Pharaonix et Bizur vont tre serrs sur la deuxime place... La premire etant occup, evidemment, par Bujuman, qui nous explose tous !!!  ::mouarf::  

Je viens de voir toutes les photos : Les gars, vous etes trop forts !!! Ca c'est du vrai dlire !  :;):  

Allez mon pronostique :
1 - Bujuman
2 - Loka
3 - Pharaonix
4 - BertrandA
5 - Bizur
Les autres, une bouteille de champomi !  ::mouarf::

----------


## BertrandA

Pensez  Syphillis, la plante verte siouplait
Je proteste : certains sont sponsoriss par des boissons rafraichissantes qui mettent de bonne humeur.
J'ai pas bnfici de tels moyens moi.
Bon y a de sacrs playboys quand mme.
Pensez  Syphillis, la plante verte siouplait

----------


## lou87

Moi j'ai pas put voir les photos de BertrandA......

Ca m'affiche des croix rouges....  ::(:

----------


## BiM

> Moi j'ai pas put voir les photos de BertrandA......
> 
> Ca m'affiche des croix rouges....


Tu as peut etre des options qui t'empechent d'afficher les grosses photos : Clic droit sur la petite croix > Afficher l'image, ca fonctionne parfois.

----------


## lou87

C'est le seul que je n'ai pas russi  voir, car mme les grandes photos s'affichaient  l'cran...

Mais j'ai fait clic droit "afficher l'image", mais il mettait beaucoup de temps....
(peut tre que je n'avais pas assez attendu  ::P:  )

Je ressaierais ce soir ^^

(Pas maintenant car je suis au boulot  ::P:  )

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

@ pcaboche : bientt la page tant attendue... la 69 !!!
 ::dehors::

----------


## Sachiel31

Salut tout le monde,

Y a eu de grand changement quand mme pendant que j'tais pas l. Je pars quelques jours en vacances et j'ai 10 pages de retard!!!  :8O:  
Vous etes de vraies pipelettes  ::mouarf:: 

Sympa toutes ces photos a permet de mettre un visage sur un pseudo.

Il me tarde de lire vos questionnaires. Le choix va tre difficile.


Ca fait plaisir qu'un post qui est parti ptit trip, ai dur comme a  :;):   ::D:  


Alors Snakeman elles sont o tes photos???

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Et maintenant, on peux pas les lire les questionnaires ?  :;):

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

> Ca fait plaisir qu'un post qui est parti ptit trip, ai dur comme a   ]


Wouais mais a va pas rester longtemps dans la taverne... Prend trop place tout ce monde...

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Et maintenant, on peux pas les lire les questionnaires ?


C'est l que tu crois pouvoir rattraper ton "retard" ? 
Tu seras un dauphin (c'est sr)  ::D:

----------


## morgiane

Attaaaaa ! Avant de pouvoir avoir les questionnaires, je suppose qu'il faut attendre les photos de SnakemaN non ?

A tous ceux qui ont donn leurs photos en dernier (particulierement @Buju) : Vengez-vous, c'est le moment  ::mouarf::  !!!!

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> C'est l que tu crois pouvoir rattraper ton "retard" ?


Exactement !  :;):  




> Tu seras un dauphin (c'est sr)


Dit-il en mangeant sa pastque...  :8-):

----------


## BiM

Bon allez, je le ferais ce soir avant d'attaquer une autre soire de faisage de cartons  :;):

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Oui c'est clair, je commence  en avoir marre d'attendre les photos des retardataires....
> 
> Bon les gens !
> 
> BUJUMAN et GOFONO_BASS vous avez jusqu'a dimanche soir dernier delai pour me faire parvenir vos photos !
> 
> *sinon vous serez limins !*


Tu en es o Snakeman ? Tes photos

[Edit] qui demandait cette page ?

----------


## Gnux

> Tu en es o Snakeman ? Tes photos
> 
> [Edit] qui demandait cette page ?


Ah mais si on limine des candidats on pourra en profiter pour virer ce thread...Depuis le tps qu'il encombre la taverne...C'est une bonne nouvelle a tiens... ::mrgreen::

----------


## Auteur

> Moi j'ai pas put voir les photos de BertrandA......
> 
> Ca m'affiche des croix rouges....


ton contrle parental est activ. Tu n'a pas le droit de voir les photos de tous ces jeunes gens.
Na !

----------


## mavina

Moi je propose autre chose : et si on faisait plutot que sur le physique, sur l'intellectuel ? Enfin, la sympathie quoi, je trouverai plus marrant qu'on se parle par tlphonne... 
Je n'ai pas particip justement  cause de ca : si je n'aime pas mon physique, qui l'aimera ?
Ne mentez pas, je sais que vous vous dites "bah moi" dans votre tte, mais non. Du fait de ma confiance en moi restreinte, vous ne verrez jamais ma photo. Par contre, ca ne me drange absolument pas de parler par tlphone  qui veut, et je pense que ce critere est bien plus important qu'une photo ...

Fred

----------


## bidou

c'est aussi l'avis de france tlcom  ::mouarf::

----------


## mavina

moi ca me drange pas d'appeler, pas des heures videmment, mais quelques minutes, juste pour donner une impression quoi ...

Et skype est ton ami  :;):

----------


## lou87

Au passage...

Ben cette fois-ci en allant sur la page 66, j'avais les photos de BertrandA  ::P:  

Comme quoi .... C'est l'ordinateur qui commande (mdr)  ::mouarf::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> Moi je propose autre chose : et si on faisait plutot que sur le physique, sur l'intellectuel ? Enfin, la sympathie quoi, je trouverai plus marrant qu'on se parle par tlphonne... 
> Je n'ai pas particip justement  cause de ca : si je n'aime pas mon physique, qui l'aimera ?
> Ne mentez pas, je sais que vous vous dites "bah moi" dans votre tte, mais non. Du fait de ma confiance en moi restreinte, vous ne verrez jamais ma photo. Par contre, ca ne me drange absolument pas de parler par tlphone  qui veut, et je pense que ce critere est bien plus important qu'une photo ...
> 
> Fred


ah non, si on joue l'intellectuel, je joue plus!!  ::aie:: 

a la naissance on m'a demand de choisir, soit l'intelligenc et une bonne mmoire, soit une grosse... mais je me rappelle plus ce que j'ai choisi  ::mouarf::

----------


## BizuR

> a la naissance on m'a demand de choisir, soit l'intelligenc et une bonne mmoire, soit une grosse... mais je me rappelle plus ce que j'ai choisi


Facile celle la  ::):  ... dommage que tu nous as pas pas laisser rpondre aprs les "...", j'aurai cit Bashfr   ::mrgreen:: 

Sinon pour le cot "sympathique", cette election reste un jeu donc autant reposer sur des photos "pour le fun" et un questionnaire ultra intellectuel comme celui auquel nous avons rpondu (et o je me souviens qu'a la seule question philosophique, j'ai rpondu comme une merde XD) plutot que d'aller mesurer totalement subjectivement notre sympathie (et d'ailleurs, je trouve ca plus blessant de recevoir la derniere place pour "t'es pas beau" que pour "t'es vraiment antipathique"  ::aie::

----------


## mavina

> Facile celle la  ... dommage que tu nous as pas pas laisser rpondre aprs les "...", j'aurai cit Bashfr  
> 
> Sinon pour le cot "sympathique", cette election reste un jeu donc autant reposer sur des photos "pour le fun" et un questionnaire ultra intellectuel comme celui auquel nous avons rpondu (et o je me souviens qu'a la seule question philosophique, j'ai rpondu comme une merde XD) plutot que d'aller mesurer totalement subjectivement notre sympathie (et d'ailleurs, je trouve ca plus blessant de recevoir la derniere place pour "t'es pas beau" que pour "t'es vraiment antipathique"


...
Tu crois qu'une photo n'est pas subjectif ?
Votre election de mister dvp est une belle mascarade  :;): 

Fred

----------


## pcaboche

Ca y est... Elle est l... Mais qui donc?... Mais oui, c'est elle !

La...

*PAGE 69 !!!*


 ::mouarf::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> ...
> Tu crois qu'une photo n'est pas subjectif ?
> Votre election de mister dvp est une belle mascarade 
> 
> Fred


pas plus que ton coup de bigophone  ::): 
qu'est-ce qui t'empeche de ne pas etre toi meme au telephone, d'etre meme impersonnifi par un ami par exemple. bien sr qu'il faudrait une election sur la dure o chaque candidait vivrait avec chaque jury pendant un temps donn, mais  moi que quelqu'un ait un loft (avec des poules et une piscine c'est important), on se contentera des photos et des formulaires  ::):

----------


## BiM

Oui je propose qu'on vous mette tous dans un loft et qu'on vous observe, mouarf !

----------


## jbrasselet

J'espre au moins qu'il y aura des PCs et le net dans le loft  ::lol::

----------


## shadowmoon

Bientot sur vos crans geek story, 15 mordus d'informatique dans un loft sans PC, ni internet !!! Ils devront (r-)aprendre  vivre en socit,  avoir de vrais repas,  faire du sport ...

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

> La...
> 
> *PAGE 69 !!!*


hehehe ::mouarf:: 


*Edit* Fini.... page 70  ::cry::

----------


## pcaboche

> *Edit* Fini.... page 70


Oui, c'tait du rapide...  ::mouarf::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Ah mais si on limine des candidats on pourra en profiter pour virer ce thread...Depuis le tps qu'il encombre la taverne...C'est une bonne nouvelle a tiens...


Et si on eliminais tous les posts que *JE* considre comme non-interressant pour la taverne ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

Ca a dur 1 page.. ou 15 messages.

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

> Et si on eliminais tous les posts que *JE* considre comme non-interressant pour la taverne ?


Humm...
Bon  tous les modos : dlestage de tous les messages de DavidDeTroyes
 ::aie::

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Et si on eliminais tous les posts que *JE* considre comme non-interressant pour la taverne ?


Comme les sous-forum *Jeu*, *Musique*, *Politique*, et Prison Break. 

Et rajouter un sous-forum *Champion's League* (Liverpool - Galatasaray tait un beau match) l'venement de l'anne  ::D:

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Humm...
> Bon  tous les modos : dlestage de tous les messages de DavidDeTroyes


Bon ok, vous avez gagn, les modos...  :;):

----------


## BiM

> Comme les sous-forum *Jeu*, *Musique*, *Politique*, et Prison Break. 
> 
> Et rajouter un sous-forum *Champion's League* (Liverpool - Galatasaray tait un beau match) l'venement de l'anne


Un point perdu...  ::D:

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Un point perdu...


Ouais je m'y attendais, il y'a aussi le mot *"foot"* dans les questionnaires.  ::koi:: 

Un monde sans champion's league c'est infernal, franchement.

----------


## mavina

> pas plus que ton coup de bigophone 
> qu'est-ce qui t'empeche de ne pas etre toi meme au telephone, d'etre meme impersonnifi par un ami par exemple. bien sr qu'il faudrait une election sur la dure o chaque candidait vivrait avec chaque jury pendant un temps donn, mais  moi que quelqu'un ait un loft (avec des poules et une piscine c'est important), on se contentera des photos et des formulaires


On peut se faire une meilleure impression sur un coup de fil que sur une photo ...
Je pourrai etre un gros c** fini et tre esttiquement correct  :;): 

Fred

edit : tu m'diras jpourrai tre un c** fini et tre moche  ::aie::

----------


## BertrandA

Pensez  Siphyllis la plante verte, siouplait
Oui bon on en a dj largement parl. Il tait question d'entretiens au dbut et on est tombs d'accord sur le principe du questionnaire (OK 70 pages  lire a saoule). 
Un entretien tlphonique ? 
1. Je n'ai dfinitivement pas le temps
2. J'ai pas du tout envie non plus et a me ferait pas vraiment rigoler. 
3. Bujuman va gagner
Pensez  Siphyllis la plante verte, siouplait

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Pensez  Siphyllis la plante verte, siouplait
> Oui bon on en a dj largement parl. Il tait question d'entretiens au dbut et on est tombs d'accord sur le principe du questionnaire (OK 70 pages  lire a saoule). 
> Un entretien tlphonique ? 
> 1. Je n'ai dfinitivement pas le temps
> 2. J'ai pas du tout envie non plus et a me ferait pas vraiment rigoler. 
> 3. Bujuman va gagner
> Pensez  Siphyllis la plante verte, siouplait


Pensez  Siphyllis la plante verte, siouplait
Qu'on organise un concours de rot, un tournois de ping-pong ou un championnat de lancer de chaussette en milieu hostile, Buju gagnerai dans tous les cas. Il est n pour tre gagnant, basta !  :8-):  
Pensez  Siphyllis la plante verte, siouplait

----------


## lou87

> .... 
> 3. Bujuman va gagner


Ceci est une ventualite et non une certitude  :;):

----------


## BiM

De toute faon, j'aime pas les tlphones, encore moins par un micro...

----------


## kirgan

> De toute faon, j'aime pas les tlphones, encore moins par un micro...


Bon ok c'est _juste_ pour me venger de ta mauvaise fois de l'autre jour....
Dans un tlphone il y a quoi? pas de micro?  ::aie::  

Je connais le chemin...   :;):

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Ceci est une ventualite et non une certitude


Ce qui est sr c'est que buju sortira dernier. 
*1) DavideDeTroyes*  ::king::   ::king:: 
2) non dcern 
3) non plus
4) non plus
5) Bizur, Loka, Skyrunner
..
..
..

10 Bujuman, Satch  ::(:   ::(:

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Ce qui est sr c'est que buju sortira dernier. 
> *1) DavideDeTroyes*  
> 2) non dcern 
> 3) non plus
> 4) non plus
> 5) Bizur, Loka, Skyrunner
> ..
> ..
> ..
> ...


Oh toi, tu n'as pas du voir toutes les photos !  :;):  

Et encore on a pas vu les questionnaires...




> Je tenais  remercier ma chrie, ma mre et mes deux chattes sans qui je ne serai rien ainsi que mon producteur et ma famille...

----------


## lou87

Ouhouh ! Y a quelqu'uuuunnnnn ???????    ::roll::

----------


## morgiane

vi ! moi je suis l ! (mme si tout le monde s'en fout  ::mouarf::  !)

----------


## Rei Angelus

Moi aussi !

Et toujours prt  vous servir mesdames.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Moi aussi !
> Et toujours prt  vous servir mesdames.


Plus de campagne. 
On attend la dlibration de BiM, et les ddicaces de DavideDeTroyes.

Ensuite on se consacre  l'inauguration du sous-forum Champion's League  ::D:

----------


## Rei Angelus

> Plus de campagne. 
> On attend la dlibration de BiM, et les ddicaces de DavideDeTroyes


Ce n'est que pure galanterie. Loin de mon l'ide d'influencer le jury. :;):

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Ca va interresser personne mes signatures !

Non, en fait, on attend tous les photos de Buju faisant du surf nu entre 2 requins sur une des magnifiques plages de chez lui... Enfin je crois

----------


## morgiane

A propos de photos, il manque encore non ? SnakemaN ?????

----------


## shadowmoon

> Ca va interresser personne mes signatures !
> 
> Non, en fait, on attend tous les photos de Buju faisant du surf nu entre 2 requins sur une des magnifiques plages de chez lui... Enfin je crois


t'a oubli le mars qu'il mange !

----------


## BertrandA

Pensez  Syphillis la plante verte siouplait
Ca traine en longueur l... Qu'on publie le questionnaire, que ces demoiselles votent vite fait, que Bujuman gagne... et que Syphillis soit excute.
Pensez  Syphillis la plante verte siouplait

----------


## morgiane

Un peu de patience  :;):  ! Pensez aux pauv' responsables qui se sont donn la peine de tout mettre en place en prenant sur leur temps libre  ::?:  ! C'est une bonne ide quand mme alors cool !!!! On va les avoir ces rsultats  ::mouarf::  !

----------


## Satch

> 10 Bujuman, Satch


Qu'est-ce que j'ai  voir l dedans moi ??

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Qu'est-ce que j'ai  voir l dedans moi ??


On sait pas. Mais c'est comme les lobs d'oreilles, on sait pas pourquoi c'est l mais c'est l !  :;):   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Pensez aux pauv' responsables qui se sont donn la peine de tout mettre en place en prenant sur leur temps libre


Sans oublier le temps que a m'a cout de trouver des photos sur Google



> Qu'est-ce que j'ai  voir l dedans moi ??


Ce message tait  caractre dcoratif. De toutes faons j'ai tort.

----------


## neo.51

> On sait pas. Mais c'est comme les lobs d'oreilles, on sait pas pourquoi c'est l mais c'est l !


C'est un mec qui bossait dans l'art dco qui connaissait bien le patron  ::mrgreen::   (cf florence forestier )

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> C'est un mec qui bossait dans l'art dco qui connaissait bien le patron   (cf florence forestier )


[HS]
Son spectacle est  mourir de rire ! Le rappel est un chef-d'oeuvre !  ::mouarf::  
[/HS]

----------


## chaval

> [HS]
> Son spectacle est  mourir de rire ! Le rappel est un chef-d'oeuvre !  
> [/HS]


son porte cls ?  ::D:

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> son porte cls ?


Ouai !  ::mrgreen::  

J'ai des amis qui t'improvisent un spectacle avec un bouchon mais alors elle...

----------


## Le Pharaon

Page 72  totalement *HS* et srement trollesque. Donc  dlester 

En attendant le sous-forum Champion's League  ::mouarf::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Page 72  totalement *HS* et srement trollesque. Donc  dlester 
> 
> En attendant le sous-forum Champion's League





> _Trs cher Buju,
> 
> Je ne me permetterai aucunement de porter un jugement de valeur  l'gard de la Champion's league car je suis un pitre supporter de football et un inculte du championnat de football anglo-saxon.
> 
> Cependant, je ne puis vous laisser parler ainsi de la trs drle et trs charmante Florence Foresti,  qui l'on doit cette magnifique devinette :
> "Tu sait c'est quoi la diffrence entre une p... et un e... ?"
> 
> Je vous prie de croire en mes salutations les plus distingues_

----------


## Auteur

ouaaaa plus de message ces dernires 24h sur ce sujet, c'est fort. Ca sent la fin de la campagne lectorale  ::roll::  
Qui aura conquit le coeur des demoiselles du jury ???

----------


## shadowmoon

nous aurons les rsultats bientot ( dans 2 / 3 jours) ou plus tard (fin de semaine ou +) ?

----------


## ellene

> nous aurons les rsultats bientot ( dans 2 / 3 jours) ou plus tard (fin de semaine ou +) ?


Il faudrait d'abord avoir les rponses au questionnaire!! Moi je n'ai toujours rien reu quand est ce qu'on les aura?
Il faut en finir avec cette lection parce que a trane trop.

----------


## chaval

a mon avis, ce sera pas fini avant la fin de la semaine




> Il faut en finir avec cette lection parce que a trane trop.


 +1024 !!!

1 mois, et 72 pages pour pas grand chose, bravo  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Moi je n'ai toujours rien reu quand est ce qu'on les aura?


d'aprs les infos en 1re page, tu n'est pas membre du jury, c'est donc normal que tu n'ais rien recu.

----------


## allyson

je suis membre du jury et je n'ai encore rien reu ...
je crois que BiM travaille dessus

----------


## SnakemaN

Non non elle n'y travaille pas, elle boit l'apro  ::aie::  

Sur ce moi aussi j'y vais... ::P:

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

vous savez bien que les femmes aiment se faire attendre  ::):

----------


## nebule

> vous savez bien que les femmes aiment se faire attendre


on va pas commencer sur ce dbat la car  taches gales, on est souvent bien plus efficace et rapide !

 :;):  
Et pour ma part, je suis souvent prte avant mon chri le matin  ::D:

----------


## Higestromm

> Et pour ma part, je suis souvent prte avant mon chri le matin


[MODE TROLL ON]
Peut etre parce que tu t'es leve 2 heures avant lui  :;): 
[MODE TROLL OFF]

----------


## loka

> on va pas commencer sur ce dbat la car  taches gales, on est souvent bien plus efficace et rapide !
> 
>  
> Et pour ma part, je suis souvent prte avant mon chri le matin


moi je dois attendre la mienne 1h chaque matin...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> on va pas commencer sur ce dbat la car  taches gales, on est souvent bien plus efficace et rapide !


quand tu veux! trois epreuves prises au *hasard*
- temps de maquillage
- temps de choix des vetements le matin
- temps du choix du yahourt allg

prenons 10 spcimens de chaque sexe et comparons  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

j'ajouterais les "courses".

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Le maquillage c'est long, peut tre, mais et le demaquillage alors ?  :;):  

Mais bon, elles (la mienne en tout cas) font ca pour nous plaire donc elles sont pardonnes...  ::): 

EDIT : et zut, on avait reussi 71 pages sans troll...  ::?:

----------


## Admin

> EDIT : et zut, on avait reussi 71 pages sans troll...


Toi t'as pas tout lu  ::aie::

----------


## Le Pharaon

Encore une page  supprimer ! 




> Trs cher Buju,
> Je ne me permetterai aucunement de porter un jugement de valeur  l'gard de la Champion's league car je suis un pitre supporter de football et un inculte du championnat de football anglo-saxon.


Tu ne sais pas ce que tu rates mon cher. Tu dois donc avoir une pitre vie  ::P:

----------


## Admin

> Encore une page  supprimer ! 
> 
> 
> Tu ne sais pas ce que tu rates mon cher. Tu dois donc avoir une pitre vie


Fais gaffe je vais aussi le prendre pour moi...

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Tu ne sais pas ce que tu rates mon cher. Tu dois donc avoir une pitre vie


Il est clair que ma terne, triste et morose vie loin de toutes ides footbalistiques ne me rendra jamais panoui... Je le dplore mais tant pis, j'aime le risque et je continuerai que cette voie car si je ne le fait pas, qui le fera ?

Et puis le foot c'est nul...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Le Pharaon

Vous aimez pas le foot donc pas le sport. (dduction logique)

Vous aimez quoi finalement ? ( part les troll)  ::roll::

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

> Vous aimez pas le foot donc pas le sport. (dduction logique)


Ca me rappelle une blaque sur la logique....




> Z tombe sur Ren, alors que celui ci charge la voiture pour partir  Carnoux.
> - ca va?
> - Et le fiston ? - Ca va ! Il est  Aix, y fait de la logique.
> - La logique? C'est quoi la logique? 
> - La logique, cest une sorte de philosophie, tu vois, que cest logique.
> - Oh explique un peu....
> - Cest simple, par exemple : Tias le poisson rouge? 
> - Vouais.
> - Si tias le poisson rouge c'est que tiaimes les animaux ? 
> ...

----------


## Admin

> Vous aimez pas le foot donc pas le sport. (dduction logique)


Tiens donc. Parce que pour toi le sport n'existe pas en dehors du foot ?




> Vous aimez quoi finalement ? ( part les troll)


Tiens, je vais faire aussi de la logique, si tu aime le foot et que tu pense que ceux qui n'aiment pas le foot n'aiment rien dans la vie, ca veut dire que tu n'aime que le foot. Dsol de l'apprendre...





> Ca me rappelle une blaque sur la logique....


Joli syllogisme.

----------


## Satch

> Vous aimez pas le foot donc pas le sport. (dduction logique)


Je commence  cerner cette logique.

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Tiens donc. Parce que pour toi le sport n'existe pas en dehors du foot ?


Une thorie qui reste vraie dans ma tte tant que je perptue  constater que les "anti-foot" ne parlent pas de leur sport prfr.  :;):   CQFD 




> Ce message tait  caractre dcoratif. De toutes faons j'ai tort.

----------


## Satch

> Bujuman
> Le bonheur est quelque chose qui se multiplie quand il se divise.
> C'est en marchant que se fait le chemin.
> Paulo Coelho

----------


## BertrandA

Quelqu'un aime les plantes vertes ?
Ben ouais quoi on finit par se poser des questions...

----------


## Admin

> Quelqu'un aime les plantes vertes ?


Moi j'aime bien les Ficus Benjamina.


En meme temps faut pas te plaindre si personne ne prends en piti une plante qui porte le nom d'une MST.  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

avec ce genre de discussion, on va peut etre atteindre les 100 pages non ?

----------


## Admin

> avec ce genre de discussion, on va peut etre atteindre les 100 pages non ?


Pas trs grave, ce sujet c'est du nimp' depuis le dbut, de plus il va virer aprs la fin du concours donc bon on est pas  ca prs...

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Pas trs grave, ce sujet c'est du nimp' depuis le dbut, de plus il va virer aprs la fin du concours donc bon on est pas  ca prs...


   Je ne vois pas pourquoi on ne le vire pas toute de suite. Afin de parler de la Ligue des champions, je veux dire de sport  ::mouarf::

----------


## Admin

> Je ne vois pas pourquoi on ne le vire pas toute de suite. Afin de parler de la Ligue des champions, je veux dire de sport


Rien ne t'empeche d'ouvrir un sujet sur le foot. ce n'est pas interdit tant qu'il n'est pas sujet  dbordements.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Vu le nombre de personne que ca gne, virez le et qu'on en parle plus !  ::?:

----------


## Satch

> Rien ne t'empeche d'ouvrir un sujet sur le foot. ce n'est pas interdit tant qu'il n'est pas sujet  dbordements.


Il faut rappeler ce qui s'est pass lors de la coupe du monde ? TOUS les sujets parlant de foot ont t supprims :p

----------


## Admin

> Vu le nombre de personne que ca gne, virez le et qu'on en parle plus !


Il est encore utilise pour le concours et il ne droge pas aux regles. Pour l'instant il reste, lorsque que le concours sera fini on le virera car les ressources de la base ne sont pas illimits.

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Rien ne t'empeche d'ouvrir un sujet sur le foot. ce n'est pas interdit tant qu'il n'est pas sujet  dbordements.


Oui je sais et merci pour la leon. Sauf que j'ai une obligation morale de respecter ceux qui n'aiment pas ce que j'aime.  :;):  



> Il faut rappeler ce qui s'est pass lors de la coupe du monde ? TOUS les sujets parlant de foot ont t supprims :p


Parce que ceux qui ne s'y connaissaient pas en foot (et qui en mme temps prtendaient ne pas l'aimer) ne voulaient pas se taire. Ils taient  ma grande surprise plus nombreux  poster des messages de tout genre.  ::D: 



> Vu le nombre de personne que ca gne, virez le et qu'on en parle plus !


*+100*

----------


## Admin

> Il faut rappeler ce qui s'est pass lors de la coupe du monde ? TOUS les sujets parlant de foot ont t supprims :p


Oui car ils ont tous t le thatre de dbordements, mais je me justifie alors que tu dois trs certainement t'en souvenir.

----------


## BizuR

Et sinon, accessoirement ... BiM travaille ?!? BiM a pris congs ?!? A ce rythme, trinityDev va revenir avant la fin du concours ... ca devient presque long la =) (jveux lire les questionnaires des auuuuuuuuuutres !!!  ::D: )

Bon allez, soyons fous ... je propose de tous mettre en ligne nos questionnaires si BiM ne s'est pas montre d'ici  demain !  :;):

----------


## Cybher

euh.... personnellement je n'ai plus mes rponses...

----------


## loka

laissez ces dames travailler en paix, ne soyez pas si impatient messieurs  :;):

----------


## morgiane

J'ai loup le post ou SnakemaN n'a toujours pas mis ses photos ????  ::aie::

----------


## venegan

> Rien ne t'empeche d'ouvrir un sujet sur le foot. ce n'est pas interdit tant qu'il n'est pas sujet  dbordements.


On pourra pas parler des dbordements de Ribery sur l'aile droite ? ::aie::

----------


## SnakemaN

Bon voici des nouvelles du front :

Notre chere B!M n'a pas internet chez elle pour le moment donc elle le fait sur les temps de libre a l'cole d'autant plus qu'il parait que certain on repondu en plusieurs fois sur les questionnaires etc...

Pour rpondre a morgiane, non je n'ai pas mis encore mes photos, ca va venir....

Bon je retourne au boulot @ ++

 ::D:

----------


## Le Pharaon

Si les filles ne sont pas dispo on peut laisser les mesieurs voter :
Je donne mes 3 points  *BertranA* (pour sauver la plante), 2  *DavideDeTroyes* (mon ami) et 1  *Bizur* (pour sa personnalit, c'est aussi un fan de foot). 

A vos claviers




> On pourra pas parler des dbordements de Ribery sur l'aile droite ?


Effectivement !
On peut aussi parler de la blessure de Samuel Eto . Il n'aura pas la chance de jouer le match de la clarification *Bara* *Chelsea*.

----------


## Admin

> On peut aussi parler de la blessure de Samuel Eto . Il n'aura pas la chance de jouer le match de la *clarification* Bara Chelsea.


C'est pas clair tout a  ::aie::

----------


## nebule

> quand tu veux! trois epreuves prises au *hasard*
> - temps de maquillage
> - temps de choix des vetements le matin
> - temps du choix du yahourt allg
> 
> prenons 10 spcimens de chaque sexe et comparons


Dsole de rpondre aussi tard mais y'a a qui bosse  ::lol::  

Bon alors pour oposer  ca je dirai :
- le temps d'merger de sous la couette (10 bonnes minutes en plus ...)
- temps de se raser ( cot mon maquillage prend 2s  ::!::  pas la peine de ressembler  un pot de peinture  ::lol::  )
- temps de rflchir  quelle chemise va avec quel pantalon et quelle paire de chaussettes  :;):  

Donc sans rire, en se levant en mme temps (top chrono), je suis prte avant ... je crois que le rassage, ca plombe tout le matin  ::D:

----------


## Le Pharaon

@*Gael Donat* : Clarification parce que l'anne dernire les supportaires de Chelsea taient persuads que leur limination par le Bara tait due  l'expulsion prmature de l'un des leurs. RV le *31/10/2006* 




> Dsole de rpondre aussi tard mais y'a a qui bosse  
> 
> Bon alors pour oposer  ca je dirai :
> - le temps d'merger de sous la couette (10 bonnes minutes en plus ...)
> - temps de se raser ( cot mon maquillage prend 2s  pas la peine de ressembler  un pot de peinture  )
> - temps de rflchir  quelle chemise va avec quel pantalon et quelle paire de chaussettes  
> 
> Donc sans rire, en se levant en mme temps (top chrono), je suis prte avant ... *je crois que le rassage, ca plombe tout le matin*


Est ce que parmi les clibats y'en a qui comprennent ?  ::roll:: 
Edit : Mr doit tre trop poilu alors

----------


## BertrandA

> @*Gael Donat* : Clarification parce que l'anne dernire les supportaires de Chelsea taient persuads que leur limination par le Bara tait due  l'expulsion prmature de l'un des leurs.


Il a t expuls de la salle de bain  cause de son temps de rasage ?

----------


## venegan

> Dsole de rpondre aussi tard mais y'a a qui bosse  
> 
> Bon alors pour oposer  ca je dirai :
> *- le temps d'merger de sous la couette (10 bonnes minutes en plus ...)*
> - temps de se raser ( cot mon maquillage prend 2s  pas la peine de ressembler  un pot de peinture  )
> - temps de rflchir  quelle chemise va avec quel pantalon et quelle paire de chaussettes  
> 
> Donc sans rire, *en se levant en mme temps* (top chrono), je suis prte avant ... je crois que le rassage, ca plombe tout le matin


Juridiquement parlant ton argument 1 ... ne tient pas debout !!!!!  ::lol::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Si les filles ne sont pas dispo on peut laisser les mesieurs voter :
> Je donne mes 3 points  *BertranA* (pour sauver la plante), 2  *DavideDeTroyes* (mon ami) et 1  *Bizur* (pour sa personnalit, c'est aussi un fan de foot).


Bonne ide, ca... 

Je vote pour :
Bujuman - Parce non seulement c'est mon ami aussi mais aussi parce qu'il est le King et ca faut *SURTOUT* pas l'oublier !  :8-): Snakeman - Parce que c'est lui le plus beau sur les photos !!!  :;): JoeFou - Parce que lui, il me fait peur...  :8O:  

Je ne vote pas pour :
BertrandA - Parce que dire oui  un terroriste c'est un peu lui dire que ce qu'il fait c'est bien.   ::mrgreen:: Bizur - Parce que la PS3 c'est pas bien et que la Wii c'est mieux.  :;): Satch - Parce que... Heuuu... Comme ca !  ::mouarf::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Dsole de rpondre aussi tard mais y'a a qui bosse  
> 
> Bon alors pour oposer  ca je dirai :
> - le temps d'merger de sous la couette (10 bonnes minutes en plus ...)
> - temps de se raser ( cot mon maquillage prend 2s  pas la peine de ressembler  un pot de peinture  )
> - temps de rflchir  quelle chemise va avec quel pantalon et quelle paire de chaussettes  
> 
> Donc sans rire, en se levant en mme temps (top chrono), je suis prte avant ... je crois que le rassage, ca plombe tout le matin


Oh, le coup bas !  ::aie::

----------


## nebule

> Juridiquement parlant ton argument 1 ... ne tient pas debout !!!!!


ha bah si un peu quand mme ...  ::lol::  Y'en a qui sont pas du matin mais y'en a qui le sont encore moins  ::mouarf::  

ps : il est pas hyper poilu mais brun donc ca se voit vite  ::?:

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Il a t expuls de la salle de bain  cause de son temps de rasage ?


Faut pas pdaler les mlanges  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> - le temps d'merger de sous la couette (10 bonnes minutes en plus ...)


mais avec une fille comme toi dans le lit, on a envie d'y rester la journe, je le comprend  ::D:  vote pour moi! vote pour moi vote pour moi




> - temps de se raser ( cot mon maquillage prend 2s  pas la peine de ressembler  un pot de peinture  )


c'etait ici le debat des pas rass qui piquent? sinon il reste aussi les presques imberbes  ::D: 




> - temps de rflchir  quelle chemise va avec quel pantalon et quelle paire de chaussettes


pour ton cheum p-e. moi c'est plutot essayer de trouver deux chaussettes identiques  ::aie::  aprs pour le reste, je prend les vetements sur le haut de la pile  ::mouarf::

----------


## nebule

> mais avec une fille comme toi dans le lit, on a envie d'y rester la journe, je le comprend  vote pour moi! vote pour moi vote pour moi


Ca c'est sympa mais j'ai vu le message subliminale  ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::  
nb : je suis sure qu'il trouverait ca comme excuse effectivement  ::!:: 




> pour ton cheum p-e. moi c'est plutot essayer de trouver deux chaussettes identiques  aprs pour le reste, je prend les vetements sur le haut de la pile


Ha bah ouai mais bon, ranger les chaussettes je m'en occupe  ::roll::  Chacun ses tches  :8-):

----------


## Le Pharaon

Election avance ou recule ? 


En plus Bartez ne veut plus retouner au stade, il est oblig de se raser le crane toutes les 30 minutes .

----------


## chaval

vous n'avez pas compris que cette election n'est qu'un canular pour avoir vos photos et des questionnaires remplis ?  ::D: 

Non, mais BiM, ca fait quelques jours que je l'ai pas vu sur le chat...

----------


## Le Pharaon

> vous n'avez pas compris que cette election n'est qu'un canular pour avoir vos photos et des questionnaires remplis ? 
> Non, mais BiM, ca fait quelques jours que je l'ai pas vu sur le chat...


Merci pour l'info. Heurement pour moi de ne pas avoir envoy mes vraies photos . Merci  ::google2:: 

Il va falloir parler de *champion's league*. Bara Chelsea match de clarification ! 

Est ce que Ribery peut remplacer Zizou ?

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Il va falloir parler de *champion's league*. Bara Chelsea match de clarification ! 
> 
> Est ce que Ribery peut remplacer Zizou ?


Ce que j'adore chez Bujuman c'est son insistance absolue !  :;):  

Est ce que quelqu'un peut lui expliquer ma phrase ?  ::mrgreen:: 

EDIT : Ce ne sont donc pas tes vraies photos ? Je m'en doutais, j'etais sur que tu etait japonais !  :;):

----------


## Nip

Euh... je veux pas faire mon chiant mais y a quelqu'un pour faire un resume...  ::aie:: , c'est quiqui gagne?
Enfin je veux surtout voir les photos

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

Me revoila de retour de vacances ...je n'ai pas vu les photos et j'ai mon classement des questionnaires que j'ai eu largement le temps de lire dans l'avion....mais ou en est on? ::P:

----------


## chaval

oui, bien sur, y'a 15000 messages de trop sur ce fil...
Remontez de 3 ou 4 pages, vous verrez les photos

----------


## allyson

> Me revoila de retour de vacances ...je n'ai pas vu les photos et j'ai mon classement des questionnaires que j'ai eu largement le temps de lire dans l'avion....mais ou en est on?


d'o t'as eu les questionnaires toi??? moi j'ai rien!
de plus snake n'a po encore envoy ses photos et BiM n'est pas l ...

----------


## Cybher

fallait pas le dire que tu tais une privilgie Trinity !!  ::mouarf::  

j'espere que les vacances furent bonnes !! comme tu peux le remarquer tu n'as rien loup  ::roll::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

bon les mecs, faut se soutenir car nous sommes d'aprs certains membres du jury "des twingo et pas des ferrari" (tous sans exception, dsl le king)
comment doit-on le prendre?  ::D: 

ps: non je donnerai pas le nom de cet ignoble jury qui veut meme pas m'envoyer sa photo  ::aie:: 

moi les mecs, je vous trouve tous trs beaux (mais j'ai pas mes lunettes sur moi ^^)

----------


## pcaboche

> bon les mecs, faut se soutenir car nous sommes d'aprs certains membres du jury "des twingo et pas des ferrari" (tous sans exception, dsl le king)
>  comment doit-on le prendre?


Que tu es moins cher  l'achat,  l'entretien et en assurances, que tu ne fais pas un bruit pouvantable partout o tu va, que t'essayes pas de te faire tout le temps remarquer, que tu es vachement plus pratique surtout en ville, que tu pollues moins... Les Ferrari, c'est bon pour ceux qui veulent frimer. Les gens qui ont du got prfrent de loin les Anglaises (Jaguar, Bentley, Aston Martin, Rolls-Royce...).

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

je rve...

----------


## gorgonite

pas encore ferm ce post... dcidemment, elles sont motives ces geekettes  ::roll::

----------


## liza83

> pas encore ferm ce post... dcidemment, elles sont motives ces geekettes


Motive plus pour longtemps en ce qui me concerne.
Ca commence vraiment  tre long cette histoire, alors si j'ai rien du tout d'ici demain, je donnerais mon classement que selon les photos  ::roll::

----------


## khany

ouf ! pas eu le temps de tout lire !

Si je comprends bien, on est toujours en stand-by ? (sorry, plutt dborde de boulot)  ::oops::  

Y a-t-il un lien avec les photos ?

----------


## khany

BiM a des cours et pas internet, patience donc  :;):  

Par contre, me suis bien marre avec les photos  ::mouarf::  

et c'est honteux de menacer une poooooooov' plante innocente  ::evil::

----------


## Le Pharaon

> BiM a des cours et pas internet, patience donc  
> 
> Par contre, me suis bien marre avec les photos  
> 
> et c'est honteux de menacer une poooooooov' plante innocente


J'ose croire que tu as dj fait ton choix. Le meilleur choix !

----------


## Rei Angelus

Apparement, BiM et SnakemaN sont partis ensemble. A moins que ce ne soit qu'une seule et mme personne.

Je me demande mme s'il ne s'agirait pas d'un agent d'une puissance hostile dont le seul but tait de rcuprer des informations afin de nous faire chanter ultrieurement.  ::mrgreen::  

Je ne sais pas si je pourrais triompher un jour.  ::cry::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Apparement, BiM et SnakemaN sont partis ensemble.


Ils sont partis faire des bbs ensemble ?  :;):

----------


## BiM

> Ils sont partis faire des bbs ensemble ?


Non mais !! C'est hors de question.

On est simplement dans la mme cole donc on a quitt nos foyers respectifs  la mme priode. Je n'ai toujours pas Internet, ca devrait arriver cette semaine (peut tre que mes identifiants m'attendent dans ma bote aux lettres  ::): ).

Bon voil, je retourne  mes cours et ne dsesprez pas  :;):

----------


## Higestromm

> On est simplement dans la mme cole donc on a quitt nos foyers respectifs  la mme priode.


On peut donc douter de l'impartialit de jury  ::):

----------


## Rei Angelus

> On peut donc douter de l'impartialit de jury


Oui, je crois que ce WE je vais aller faire un tour du ct de Perpignan pour surveiller tout cela.  ::):

----------


## morgiane

Bonjour  tous,

Juste un petit mot pour dire que je pars en vacances le 21 en Egypte pour 15 jours !
C'est mon voyage de noce, je me marie ce week-end  ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::  !!!!

Donc comme y'a pleins d'impatients, hsitez pas  faire les lections sans moi, c'est pas grave ! Au pire, j'enverrais mon classement des photos par MP  BiM ! Par contre, j'aimerais quand mme bien recevoir le questionnaires si c'est possible !

Bonne continuation  tous  :;):  !

----------


## anitshka

flicitation !

----------


## Rei Angelus

> C'est mon voyage de noce, je me marie ce week-end       !!!!


 Tu n'as pas russi  trouver mieux chez les Misters DVP. Pourtant, nous avons plac la barre trs haut.  ::mouarf::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> C'est mon voyage de noce, je me marie ce week-end       !!!


Toutes mes felicitations et plein de bonheur pour votre petit couple et tout, et tout... A condition, videmment, que *TU AI VOTE POUR MOI !*  ::aie::

----------


## Le Pharaon

> C'est mon voyage de noce, je me marie ce week-end       !!!!


Quel dommaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaage  !  ::oops::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

bon j'ai transmis les questionnaires  tout les membres du jury. ca va ptete avancer  ::): 

merci moi
mais de rien

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> bon j'ai transmis les questionnaires  tout les membres du jury. ca va ptete avancer 
> 
> merci moi
> mais de rien



 :8O:     tu veux dire merci trinity j'espre!!!!!!!! je n'tais pas oblig....

 ::zoubi:: ....

----------


## Cybher

merci trinity alors !!

----------


## morgiane

> Tu n'as pas russi  trouver mieux chez les Misters DVP. Pourtant, nous avons plac la barre trs haut.


Ca c'est vrai, mais il tait l avant !! premiers arrivs, premiers servis  ::mrgreen::   !!!




> Toutes mes felicitations et plein de bonheur pour votre petit couple et tout, et tout... A condition, videmment, que TU AI VOTE POUR MOI !


Je vais voter pour toi de toute faon : mme si je vote pour que tu sois dernier, j'aurais vot quand mme   ::aie::  !!




> Quel dommaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaage !


Mais non mais non, c'est pas si grave que a  :;):  !!!!


Et un grand  ::merci::   pharaonix et  trinityDev pour les questionnaires !!!! c'est cool !

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Je vais voter pour toi de toute faon : mme si je vote pour que tu sois dernier, j'aurais vot quand mme   !!


Merci enormement !  :;):

----------


## BiM

J'ai plus de place dans mes MPs, j'dite quand c'est bon.

[EDIT]Go !![/EDIT]

----------


## allyson

@morgiane : flicitations  ::):  tous mes voeux de bonheur  votre joli couple  ::): 
@pharaonix : c'est la galre avec les questionnaires a ne se met po bien en page  ::cry::

----------


## BizuR

Comment ca "pas bien en page" ?!? Tous les questionnaires n'ont pas t remis en PDF (ou tout autre format portable lisible sur plateforme indpendante ?  ::aie::  ......... durdur !  :8O:   ::mrgreen::  

Et pour les votes, on aura le classement quand ? Et en ce qui concerne la diffusion des questionnaires ?!? Il est possible de lire ceux des autres ? (dans un format lisible ?  ::aie:: )

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Et pour les votes, on aura le classement quand ? Et en ce qui concerne la diffusion des questionnaires ?!? Il est possible de lire ceux des autres ? (dans un format lisible ? )


Trs cool comme ide !
On peut poster les question ici, en commenant par toi

Vas y j'impatiente

----------


## BizuR

Bah coute, si ce n'est que ca ...

Questionnaire.pdf

Sers toi  :;): 

EDIT : D'ailleurs, en le relisant, je me rend compte que la dernire question a t vite rpondue ... elle regroupe toutes les fautes d'orthographe/grammaire du questionnaire  ::oops::  dsol  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Bah coute, si ce n'est que ca ...
> 
> http://bizbizu.free.fr/dvp/Questionnaire.pdf
> 
> Sers toi



Pas glop ! Pas de site FREE pour moi...  ::cry::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> @pharaonix : c'est la galre avec les questionnaires a ne se met po bien en page


ecoute la meme pour moi. le xsl n'est pas pris en compte et je ne sais pas pourquoi...mais il m'a crit transmis tel quel et puis j'ai bien expliqu qu'on pouvait ouvrir le xml directement si la mise en page n'etait pas bonne et l c'est lisible  ::):

----------


## BizuR

> Pas glop ! Pas de site FREE pour moi...


Pour ceux que ca intresse, je propose la transformation en PDF et l'hbergement sur mon site ... faut juste me fournir le contenu sous un format lisible et mis en page (rtf, doc par exemple)

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Pour ceux que ca intresse, je propose la transformation en PDF et l'hbergement sur mon site ... faut juste me fournir le contenu sous un format lisible et mis en page (rtf, doc par exemple)


Non, je voulais dire que je ne pouvais pas accder  ton PDF parce qu'au boulot il ont bloqu les sites en FREE...  :;):  

Tu peut pas le copier-coller dans un QUOTE ?

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Pour ceux que ca intresse, je propose la transformation en PDF et l'hbergement sur mon site ... faut juste me fournir le contenu sous un format lisible et mis en page (rtf, doc par exemple)


Oki je te donne le tien par mp 
*DavideDeTroyes* tu es le suivant (dixit le nouveau prsident du jury )  ::D: 




> Non, je voulais dire que je ne pouvais pas accder  ton PDF parce qu'au boulot il ont bloqu les sites en FREE...


N'as tu jamais t pris en flagrant dlit ?

----------


## allyson

@pharaonix : je l'ai ouvert avec dreamweaver et c'est un peu mieux!
j'ai lu la moiti et imprim le reste pour le lire chez moi  ::mrgreen::  
@Bizur : t'es le seul  avoir pens  notre vue  :;):

----------


## Deadpool

78 pages pour un sujet dans la taverne? Diantre!  ::mouarf:: 

Je sais ce post sert  rien sinon  exprimer ma surprise donc je  ::arrow:: .

----------


## BizuR

@allyson : de rien ... il faut toujours apporter un petit plus pour se dmarquer vis--vis du jury  ::mouarf:: 
@descent : bizarre moi je n'ai que 30 pages ...  ::roll::  ... fait comme moi, tend le nombre de messages par page pour moins de surprise  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> @descent : bizarre moi je n'ai que 30 pages ...  ... fait comme moi, tend le nombre de messages par page pour moins de surprise


Je savais mme pas qu'on pouvait  ::mouarf:: 

(du coup je l'ai fait aussi).

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Allez moi aussi, sans piti, je balance mes rponses...  ::aie::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

Je ne veux pas dire mais la il n'y a plus rien a dire ici alors chut!!!!!!! attendez les rsultats...

----------


## BiM

> Pour ceux que ca intresse, je propose la transformation en PDF et l'hbergement sur mon site ... faut juste me fournir le contenu sous un format lisible et mis en page (rtf, doc par exemple)


C'est facile de se servir de Open Office  ::):  Ou d'une imprimante PDF quelconque...

Sinon vous enregistrez les deux fichiers au mme endroit, ne renommez pas le xsl, ensuite ouvrez le XML dans un navigateur (Firefox, IE ou autre) et voil, sachant que je n'ai pas pris les balises de mise en forme en compte.

Vous pouvez aussi amliorer le XSL pour rendre la lecture bien plus lisible et le reposter sur le forum afin de le mettre  jour  :;): 

Autre choix, vous trouverez sur ce sujet un plugin pour Firefox en XUL ou une application en Java (vous choisissez) pour lire les MPs, je ne sais pas si l'importation de XML est possible sur le plugin XUL mais en tout cas, sur l'appli Java elle est possible et met en forme les messages.

Bon courage !

----------


## Le Pharaon

Ce n'est toujours pas fini avec cette lection !  ::roll::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Ce n'est toujours pas fini avec cette lection !


Elles sont encore sous ton charme c'est pour ca (et elles savent pas comment nous annoncer qu'on est tous dernier execo) !  :;):

----------


## Higestromm

[MODE TROLL ON]
Ca aurai t organis par des mecs ca serait fini depuis longtemps...
[MODE TROLL OFF]

----------


## BizuR

Le post a t cr par SnakemaN  ::aie:: 
M'enfin, comme tu le dis ... yaurait pas eu de femme dans l'organisation, ca aurait t fini depuis lgtps ! Mais sans femme ... pas de jury imparti... euh enfin pas de jury motiv on dira plutot  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> yaurait pas eu de femme dans l'organisation, ca aurait t fini depuis lgtps !


Mesdames, je vous rappele que ce sont les mots d'un homme "*A-DO-RABLE*" !!!  ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::   :;):

----------


## BertrandA

> M'enfin, comme tu le dis ... yaurait pas eu de femme dans l'organisation, ca aurait t fini depuis lgtps !


Et l'agonie de Siphyllis aurait t moins longue  ::ouin::  !
Le jury est vraiment trop cruel...

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Et l'agonie de Siphyllis aurait t moins longue  !
> Le jury est vraiment trop cruel...



CHUT concentration

----------


## BizuR

> Mesdames, je vous rappele que ce sont les mots d'un homme "*A-DO-RABLE*" !!!


... Et qui se tamponne de la condition fminine puisqu'il se concentre essentiellement sur la condition de son amie ... qui tient elle une place prpondrante dans sa vie !

 ::mrgreen::  Nan mais oh ! C'est  moi de me citer !  ::mouarf::

----------


## gorgonite

pas encore boucl cette affaire... a dure, ou elles sont sadiques  ::roll::

----------


## Olivier Delmotte

> pas encore boucl cette affaire... a dure, ou elles sont sadiques


comme moi tu sais que trin passe son temps sur le chat, alors comment veux-tu qu'elle corrige les copies  ::mouarf:: 

tien, j'arrive trop tard pour concourir ...  ::aie::  heureusement que mon fillo va gagner  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Le Pharaon

> pas encore boucl cette affaire... a dure, ou elles sont sadiques


Qu'attendez-vous pour supprimer ce thread puis que a drange ?  :;):

----------


## chaval

parceque si on le supprime, vous serez tous  pleurer. (toi le premier, non ?  :;): )
on attend juste que ce soit termin.

parce faut pas se moquer ds gens : 5 participants, 1 mois et demi de blabla
meme chez les miss france, ils laguent bien plus vite !

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> parce faut pas se moquer ds gens : 5 participants, 1 mois et demi de blabla
> meme chez les miss france, ils laguent bien plus vite !


Si l'anne prochaine on refait une election Mister DVP, on s'organisera mieux que ca, promis : Pour s'incrire, 3 photos du participant et remplir un questionnaire  renvoyer  l'auteur du thread. On clos tous ca 2 semaines plus tard et on rend les resultats 1 semaine plus tard. Basta.

----------


## chaval

c'est sur que la, c'est parti en sucette. l'quipe qui se forme en meme temps que les candidats pinaillent les regles qui sont en voie d'tablissement. puis le non centralisation des resultats, ce qui fait que tout le monde se trouve tributaire de la personne qui est partie  pta-aux-shnocs... bref.
on aura p'tetre les rsultats un jour  ::P:

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

ou alors, chaval ou un membre de jury peut remplacer BiM...

----------


## chaval

pourquoi moi ?
Non non. je regarde seulement. tellement heureux de vous voir si bien vous dbrouiller  ::D: 

edit : et j'ai pas envie d'etre ml  la plus longue lection du monde...

----------


## gorgonite

> parceque si on le supprime, vous serez tous  pleurer. (toi le premier, non ? )
> on attend juste que ce soit termin.


-1000

perso, je n'aime pas du tout ce genre de concours... et objectivement, cela suscite toujours des dbats quant au choix du vainqueur, sans compter les ventuels disputes et contestations mesquines qui suivront





> parce faut pas se moquer ds gens : 5 participants, 1 mois et demi de blabla
> meme chez les miss france, ils laguent bien plus vite !



bah, j'ai oue dire que deux des organisatrices taient partis se dorer la pilule, au lieu de corriger les copies... ou alors il y a des preuves "secrtes" pour dpartager les candidats  ::roll::

----------


## Olivier Delmotte

> -1000
> 
> perso, je n'aime pas du tout ce genre de concours... et objectivement, cela suscite toujours des dbats quant au choix du vainqueur, sans compter les ventuels disputes et contestations mesquines qui suivront
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bah, j'ai oue dire que deux des organisatrices taient partis se dorer la pilule, au lieu de corriger les copies... ou alors il y a des preuves "secrtes" pour dpartager les candidats


on leur montrera comment faire en faisant Miss DVP  ::mouarf::

----------


## Betatesteur

Hello ::P:  
j'ai pas tout suivi... qq'un peux me faire un rsum? SVP? ::aie::

----------


## pcaboche

> Hello 
> j'ai pas tout suivi... qq'un peux me faire un rsum? SVP?


C'est pourtant simple, tout est dans le titre: "la trop longue rection de Mister DVP.com".  ::roll::

----------


## Betatesteur

> "la trop longue *rection* de Mister DVP.com".


 :8O:  la vache!!! ils sont balzes ::aie:: 

ok je  ::marteau::

----------


## chaval

> -1000
> 
> perso, je n'aime pas du tout ce genre de concours... et objectivement, cela suscite toujours des dbats quant au choix du vainqueur, sans compter les ventuels disputes et contestations mesquines qui suivront


j'ai jamais dis que j'aimais.. j'ai juste dis qu'on attendait...

----------


## BizuR

En attendant, ce ne sont pas les participants du concours qui font grimper ("inutilement"?) le nombre de messages de ce topic ces dernires heures  ::mrgreen::  .... enfin moi, jdis ca, jdis rien hein  ::mouarf::   :;):

----------


## pcaboche

> Envoy par pcaboche
> 
> "la trop longue *rection* de Mister DVP.com".


 Oui oui, c'est bien ce que j'ai dit. Ca fait 1 mois et demi qu'elle dure et elle atteint maintenant les 80 cm (1 page = 1 cm).  ::mouarf:: 




> la vache!!! ils sont balzes


Oui, tout  fait...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## chaval

> En attendant, ce ne sont pas les participants du concours qui font grimper ("inutilement"?) le nombre de messages de ce topic ces dernires heures  .... enfin moi, jdis ca, jdis rien hein


Non non BiZuR : les messages sur la taverne ne sont pas comptabiliss

----------


## gorgonite

> Non non BiZuR : les messages sur la taverne ne sont pas comptabiliss



sinon expert es taverne en perspective...  ::rire::

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

Et sur ce sujet y en aurait pas mal....  ::mouarf::

----------


## allyson

Salut
soyez comprhensifs enfin!
je n'ai eu les questionnaires que mercredi (et pas au complet) de plus il manque les photos de Snake ...
perso je pense terminer dans la semaine (vers lundi ou mardi) mais il me faut le reste ...
++

----------


## Higestromm

En tout cas le concours du plus long post  t gagn la je pense  ::):

----------


## gorgonite

trollons un peu... comment fait-on pour reprer les filles sur un forum de dev  ::roll::  ?

----------


## Betatesteur

c'est pas vident. ::?:   c comme chercher une brune dans BlondLand ::aie::

----------


## BizuR

> En tout cas le concours du plus long post  t gagn la je pense


A mon souvenir, celui de la coupe du monde avait atteint les 1700 messages ... je pense qu'il y a encore du chemin a faire !  ::aie::  

Sinon, chaval, je ne parlais point de vos compteurs de messages mais plutot du fait que vous clamez la longueur exasprante de ce topic sur quelques 20 messages ... ce qui fait donc grimper sensiblement la longueur de ce fil de  1  2 %, ce qui n'est dj pas mal !  ::aie:: 

Enfin, pour ma part, j'attend tjs les rsultats mme si, dans le fond, ceux qui m'interessent le plus sont ceux de ma dulcin et je sais par avance qu'elle voterait pour moi  ::oops::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

BiM t'as une ide si tu vas avoir plus de temps libre  perdre pour cette lection ou si ca t'arrangerais que quelqu'un s'en occupe (c'est pas une honte d'avoir des empechements  :;): )

----------


## BiM

Et bien, la bonne nouvelle est qu' partir de Mercredi je vais avoir pas mal de temps libre (et j'espre avoir mes identifiants pour Internet dans la foule), en attendant, je suit le sujet avec attention  ::):

----------


## morgiane

Bah a y est ! Moi j'ai envoy mon vote  BiM ! En tous cas, bravo  tous les participants ! Je sais pas pour les autres lectrices, mais moi, j'ai eu un mal fou  faire mon classement ! De mon point de vu, vous tes tous 1er ne serait-ce que pour avoir jouer le jeu  :;):   ! Mais bon !

Petit service siouplait : si les rsultats n'arrivent pas cette semaine, essayez de garder le topic un peu car je pars en vacances samedi !!! Merchiiiiiii  ::mrgreen::  !

Bonne continuation  tous !

----------


## Higestromm

Rofl j'imagine bien la horde de modo qui bave devant le bouton "supprimer ce post"  ::):

----------


## Olivier Delmotte

> Rofl j'imagine bien la horde de modo qui bave devant le bouton "supprimer ce post"


tu crois  ::mouarf::

----------


## mavina

Si seulement j'avais les droits ...  ::aie::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> tu crois


mon coach supprimera si son poulain n'arrive pas premier de tte facon  ::aie::

----------


## Olivier Delmotte

> mon coach supprimera si son poulain n'arrive pas premier de tte facon


wai mais si tu gagnes pas toi la graine de vermine, tu vas voir la racl que tu vas prendre  ::mouarf::

----------


## Olivier Delmotte

mon post prcdent n'a pas du tout pour but d'influencer le jury ... quoique  ::mouarf::

----------


## Le Pharaon

Sans les interventions des anti-Mister-DVP (sans citer les toils en rouge) on aurait moins de 50 pages.  ::D:

----------


## Olivier Delmotte

> Sans les interventions des anti-Mister-DVP (sans citer les toils en rouge) on aurait moins de 50 pages.


pardon ? c'est de la diffamation ... je proteste activement

----------


## Admin

> mon coach supprimera si son poulain n'arrive pas premier de tte facon


Moi aussi et on a pas le meme poulain  ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> Moi aussi et on a pas le meme poulain


apres tous les trolls que l'on a partag, tu me fais ca  moi????  ::?:  
c'est fini entre nous!!!

----------


## Admin

> apres tous les trolls que l'on a partag, tu me fais ca  moi????  
> c'est fini entre nous!!!


Dsol, mais le jour ou tu as refus de ton montrer dans cette belle robe verte que je t'avais offert notre histoire  fini  ::aie::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

excuse moi d'avoir port la robe rouge dans laquelle ne rentrait plus bidou  ::lol::

----------


## bakaneko

:8O:  Les responsables ont de drles d'occupations pendant leurs runions  :8O:

----------


## nebule

Heu sans vouloir parraitre  la masse, j'ai bien reu la liste des rponses aux questionnaires et aprs avoir lu tous, j'en fait quoi de mon "classement" ?

 ::roll:: 

edit : y'en a qui se sont pas foull pour rpondre  :;):   :;):   :;):

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

dixit le mp que tu as du recevoir sauf erreur de ma part



> une fois que vous avez tous ca, communiquez votre classement ASAP  *BiM* (pas  moi surtout) et nous attendrons son retour pour qu'elle depouille.



 :;):

----------


## nebule

> dixit le mp que tu as du recevoir sauf erreur de ma part


Ok  ::):  Pas de date limite ou autre ?  ::roll::

----------


## Higestromm

> Ok  Pas de date limite ou autre ?


Je crois que la date limite tourne autour de 2012 (vu que c'est la date de la fin du monde).

----------


## Admin

> Ok  Pas de date limite ou autre ?


Vue comme c'est parti, la date de dpot limite c'est le 31/12/2054  ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## nebule

> Vue comme c'est parti, la date de dpot limite c'est le 31/12/2054


Heu ... ca veut dire quoi ? Qu'on est pas organises et qu'on a que a  faire  ::lol::  

Bon pour ma part j'ai commenc  lire les rponses (6 pour le moment) et franchement, les mots _Chat_, _Canada_ et _dessin anim japonnais_ ca devient rptitif  ::aie::  
Faudrait vous renouveller les mecs  ::!:: 

Edit : et je trouve ca louche que vous lisiez tous autant de bouquins  :8O:   :;): +

Edit 2 : heu vous pourriez pas trouver des arguments plus orginaux pour la rponse  propritaire / locataire  ::!::   ::lol::

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Heu ... ca veut dire quoi ? Qu'on est pas organises et qu'on a que a  faire  
> 
> Bon pour ma part j'ai commenc  lire les rponses (6 pour le moment) et franchement, les mots _Chat_, _Canada_ et _dessin anim japonnais_ ca devient rptitif  
> Faudrait vous renouveller les mecs


+1 maman Nbule 
En parlant de foot par exemple  ::aie::  



> Edit : et je trouve ca louche que vous lisiez tous autant de bouquins  +


D'accord j'en tiendrai compte lorsque je serai moins dur



> Edit 2 : heu vous pourriez pas trouver des arguments plus orginaux pour la rponse  propritaire / locataire


On attend tes propositions 

Grosso modo : Les critiques c'est pour aprs !  ::P:

----------


## nebule

> +1 maman Nbule


 :8O:   j'ai tjs pas compris le truc  ::?:  




> On attend tes propositions 
> 
> Grosso modo : Les critiques c'est pour aprs !


Bah je sais pas la comme a  froid ...
Heu perso je dirai que je prfre tre proprio pour certaines raisons : indpendance, personnalisation, sentiment de fiert d'avoir quelque qui *m'*appartient, avoir un projet (trs) important avec mon chri que j'aime (et ca vaut une belle preuve d'amour a), pouvoir enfin tre immaginative et avoir quelque chose  mon image (car notre maison elle est spciale surtout dedans  ::!::   ::lol::  pas de garage, pas de cloisons, ...), pouvoir dire que "oui" je l'ai fait et que j'en ai pris plein la tte  ::!:: 
Aprs, je nuancerai en disant que d'tre locataire c'est peut etre payer cher son loyer mais c'est la tranquillit ! Pas emmerd  refaire la peinture qui s'caille dans la sdb, ou  payer les charges de la rsidence pour les trucs qui tombent en panne tout le temps ...

Donc bon, ca manquait de motivation perso vos rponses quoi   :;):

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Bah je sais pas la comme a  froid ...
> Heu perso je dirai que je prfre tre proprio pour certaines raisons : indpendance, personnalisation, sentiment de fiert d'avoir quelque qui *m'*appartient, avoir un projet (trs)* important avec mon chri que j'aime* (et ca vaut une belle preuve d'amour a), pouvoir enfin tre immaginative et avoir quelque chose  mon image (car notre maison elle est spciale surtout dedans   pas de garage, pas de cloisons, ...), pouvoir dire que "oui" je l'ai fait et que j'en ai pris plein la tte 
> 
> Donc bon, ca manquait de motivation perso vos rponses quoi


Ben j'ai pas encore de chrie moi (et j'espre que tu ne vas pas m'liminer pour a  ::mouarf::  ) . Je me contente pour le moment de la rponse (sans les mmes motivations que les tiennes) que tu as sur le questionnaire.


On verra avant 2010, si election il y'aura.  :;):

----------


## nebule

> +1 *maman* Nbule


T'as tjs pas rpondu  la question  :;):

----------


## Admin

> Heu ... ca veut dire quoi ? Qu'on est pas organises et qu'on a que a  faire


Loin de moi cette ide  ::ange:: 




> Envoy par Bujuman
> 
> +1 maman Nbule
> 
> 
> T'as tjs pas rpondu  la question


Je crois que c'est juste un psychopathe Buju  :8O:

----------


## Le Pharaon

> T'as tjs pas rpondu  la question


Oup j'ai oubli  ::koi::  ,  cause du stress du match de ce soir. 
Si Bara bat Chelsea je m'en souviendrai certainement .




> Je crois que c'est juste un psychopathe Buju


Ca sent le retour du prsident des anti-foot, je me casse  ::dehors::

----------


## Admin

> Ca sent le retour du prsident des anti-foot, je me casse


Pas particulirement. j'en ai rien  foot moi  ::aie::

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Pas particulirement. j'en ai rien  foot moi


On a dj un lment parmi les modos, il est en CPE et reste discret pour le moment. Bientt on aura droit  notre sous-forum longtemps demand. On sera tranquille comme les fans de mangas et de jeux. 
Qui aurait-pu imaginer un tux version foot ?   ::aie::

----------


## allyson

arrtez de troller!!! c'est dj assez long comme a! n'en rajoutez pas svp!!!
(koi comment a la reine du troll, moi?!!)  ::dehors::

----------


## Auteur

Ah ? Mince, je me suis tromp de discussion. Ce n'est pas ici que je voulais poster une rponse dsol.

 ::lol::   ::aie:: 
 ::dehors::

----------


## khany

Arg !je trouve plus les photos  ::oops::

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Arg !je trouve plus les photos


O tais-tu ? Maintenant c'est un concour de tux

----------


## allyson

hola  ::): 
j'ai fini de corriger les questionnaires hier soir et j'ai commenc  faire le "tri" mais impossible d'en finir du moment que les photos de snakeman et gofono_bass n'ont pas t envoyes!
alors les mecs, vous attendez quoi?

----------


## gorgonite

je prcise que tout le mrite de mes avatars reviennent aux autres... merci de leur distribuer mes points (si j'en ai un jour  ::rire:: )

----------


## allyson

comment a? tu t'es prsent  l'lection?
je n'ai pas vu ta photo ni mme lu tes rponses!!

----------


## gorgonite

> comment a? tu t'es prsent  l'lection?
> je n'ai pas vu ta photo ni mme lu tes rponses!!



srement pas...  ::vomi:: 

je parle de la future lction du plus beau tux avatar  :;):

----------


## allyson

j'aurais aim lire tes rponses tiens  ::mouarf::

----------


## gorgonite

> j'aurais aim lire tes rponses tiens



tu connais gaara au dbut (avant qu'il ne se ramolisse)... ben je suis pire  ::P:

----------


## allyson

c'est qui gaara?  ::oops::

----------


## gorgonite

> c'est qui gaara?



ben facile




> Gaara est un psychopathe, un sanguinaire sa devise est de tuer qui il rencontre il a un demon de sable en lu.

----------


## chaval

> hola 
> j'ai fini de corriger les questionnaires hier soir et j'ai commenc  faire le "tri" mais impossible d'en finir du moment que les photos de snakeman et gofono_bass n'ont pas t envoyes!
> alors les mecs, vous attendez quoi?


Si j'tais dans le jury, c'est pas compliqu : vous avez mis une deadline il y a 1 mois (au moins). Ceux qui la respectent pas doivent etre limins. sinon, pas la peine de donner une date limite  ::D:  (idem pour les memebres du jury d'ailleurs. On se propose pas si on est pas capable de suivre)

Franchement, des cours de gestion / suivi de projet vous ferait pas de mal  ::P: 

La prochaine fois, prenez moi dans le jury, vous allez voir comme ca se passera rapidement et efficacement

(2 mois, 1250 messages  ::?: )

[edit pour certains modos] Je parle  titre purement personnel (ca va mieux comme ca ?)

----------


## ellene

> Si j'tais dans le jury, c'est pas compliqu : vous avez mis une deadline il y a 1 mois (au moins). Ceux qui la respectent pas doivent etre limins. sinon, pas la peine de donner une date limite  (idem pour les memebres du jury d'ailleurs. On se propose pas si on est pas capable de suivre)
> 
> Franchement, des cours de gestion / suivi de projet vous ferait pas de mal 
> 
> La prochaine fois, prenez moi dans le jury, vous allez voir comme ca se passera rapidement et efficacement
> 
> (2 mois, 1250 messages )
> 
> [edit pour certains modos] Je parle  titre purement personnel (ca va mieux comme ca ?)


Je suis tout  fait d'accord avec toi personellement j'ai dj donn mes rsultats  BiM depuis un peu plus d'une semaine et ceux qui n'ont pas eu de photos ont t bien videmment pnalis.

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

Vote envoy  ::aie::

----------


## mavina

> La prochaine fois, prenez moi dans le jury, vous allez voir comme ca se passera rapidement et efficacement


J'attends de voire, a sera surement folklo  ::aie::  

Fred, taquin

----------


## allyson

@chaval: je suis tout  fait d'accord avec toi!
mais comme BiM n'a pas t dure avec eux je me suis dit qu'on n'avait pas  les pnaliser ...
mon vote est prs  2 places prs!
les filles, comment avez-vous fait pour les retardataires? parce qu'il faut qu'on se mette d'accord sur leur sort sinon le vote ne serait pas quitable!
++

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

moi je n'ai donn qu'un podium de 3 places....

----------


## allyson

merci trinitydev  ::): 
je viens d'envoyer  BiM les 5 premires places au cas o ...
@trinity : on s'change nos rsultats  ::mrgreen::  ??

----------


## Cybher

et pourquoi ne pas rendre les votes publics? :;):

----------


## allyson

perso, je ne suis pas contre ... mais je ne suis pas la seule  dcider  ::roll::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

attendons d'abord d'avoir tous les votes! (si on les a un jour  ::aie:: )

----------


## allyson

lol
sinon on fera comme on a fait pour les candidats retardataires cd ne pas prendre en considration le vote des retardataires  ::roll:: 
mais a risque d'tre dlicat vu que la prsidente du jury figure parmi les retardataires  ::aie::

----------


## khany

Ouf ! encore dans les temps  ::lol::  

je viens d'envoyer mon top 5  :8-):

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

::zzz::   ::sleep::  

"C'est encore loin grand schtroumpf ?"

----------


## granquet

attendez pas BiM cette semaine, faut qu'elle recupere de son Week End  ::mouarf::

----------


## gorgonite

> attendez pas BiM cette semaine, faut qu'elle recupere de son Week End



elle a encore fait des folies sur le chat, ou bien elle tait avec toi  ::roll::  ?

----------


## khany

> "C'est encore loin grand schtroumpf ?"


Je viens de le relire hier  ::aie::  

"Le Cosmoschtroumpf"  ::oops::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> attendez pas BiM cette semaine, faut qu'elle recupere de son Week End


ca serait pas mal qu'elle s'engage sur une date ou transmette les MP  quelqu'un qui s'en chargera. j'en ai un peu marre de recevoir des mp parce que ca traine trop  ::):

----------


## Lung

> Je viens de le relire hier  
> 
> "Le Cosmoschtroumpf"


L'un des meilleurs !

 :;):

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> L'un des meilleurs !


Moi j'aime bien le moment o Gargamel arrive bourr dans le village des schtroumpfs, qu'il devisse les toits, qu'il fait pipi dedans et qu'il se barre en titubant...

Mais je ne le retrouve plus cet album...  ::aie::

----------


## allyson

hola
@ pharaonix: je suis tout  fait d'accord avec toi! mais elle ne va pas tarder  donner signe de vie  :;):  
enfin peut tre qu'en ce moment elle est en train de vendre vos photos sur le net pour pas cher  ::aie::  elle doit drlement s'amuser  ::mouarf::  
ok  ::dehors:: 
ps: joyeuse fte de l'Aid el fitr  tous les musulmans du monde  ::):  que Dieu agre notre jene et nos bonnes actions et nous accepte dans son vaste paradis
amen  :;):

----------


## granquet

> elle a encore fait des folies sur le chat, ou bien elle tait avec toi ?


geographiquement proche dirons certains ...
semez de l'ambiguit ... vous recolterez une rumeur disent certains  ::aie::  




> ps: joyeuse fte de l'Aid el fitr  tous les musulmans du monde


je croyais que le topic 'religion' etait interdit ... si ce n'est pas le cas, je vais ouvrir un topic de suite moi ...  ::mrgreen::  




> que Dieu agre notre jene et nos bonnes actions et nous accepte dans son vaste paradis
> amen


ah bah ouais y vas agreer tiens ...
si tu me remet la liste, je peux m'arranger pour que ton CV se retrouve sur le dessus de la pile ... mais chuuuttt  ::roll::

----------


## allyson

@dark: oh c'est juste un petit coucou! chuuuuuuuut  ::mrgreen::  
pour mon CV bah ce serait trs gentil de ta part je te l'envoie par mp  :;):

----------


## lper

Vous dormez ???  ::aie::

----------


## Higestromm

Je me demande si on va atteindre les 100 pages ou non ?

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Vous dormez ???


Il y'a de quoi .
Une semaine de dception !  ::?:

----------


## allyson

quelqu'un pourrait contacter BiM ou SnakeMan ?!  ::roll::

----------


## granquet

> quelqu'un pourrait contacter BiM ou SnakeMan ?!


a peux se faire ... contre compensations evidemment  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

> contre compensations evidemment


en nature je suppose non ?  :;):   ::mouarf::

----------


## Le Pharaon

Parallelement on pourrait organiser l'election *Miss DVP* pour ne pas avoir sur le mme forum deux topics presque identiques. 
 ::koi::

----------


## Auteur

> Parallelement on pourrait organiser l'election *Miss DVP* pour ne pas avoir sur le mme forum deux topics presque identiques.


Au point o on en est : 25 pages de plus ou de moins sur cette discussion  ::lol::   ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

ces 25 pages nous permetraient d'atteindre la barre symbolique des 100 pages  ::roll::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## la drogue c'est mal

a mon avis, les hommes seront plus ractifs pour le choix...  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

certes, mais les filles, plus elles sont le centre d'interet des discussions, plus elles parlent ...













 ::dehors::  (pas envie de me faire taper)

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Heu, non rien...  ::?:

----------


## Erwy

Si vous tenez *vraiment*  le faire merci de le faire en ouvrant une* autre* discussion

 ::merci::

----------


## BertrandA

*Dites-donc, on oublie un peu vite Siphyllis la plante verte  !*
Je rappelle qu'elle est toujours entre la vie et la mort, que son calvaire est insoutenable et qu'elle est prive d'engrais depuis le dbut de l'lection.

Et en plus elle est malade !
Bon si elle s'appelle Siphyllis, c'est pas pour rien non plus, elle est toujours malade : j'ai pas la main verte, j'y peux rien...

----------


## shadowmoon

si tu veux, je peux mettre fin  son agonie avec un scateur.

----------


## nebule

> *Dites-donc, on oublie un peu vite Siphyllis la plante verte  !*
> Je rappelle qu'elle est toujours entre la vie et la mort, que son calvaire est insoutenable et qu'elle est prive d'engrais depuis le dbut de l'lection.
> 
> Et en plus elle est malade !
> Bon si elle s'appelle Siphyllis, c'est pas pour rien non plus, elle est toujours malade : j'ai pas la main verte, j'y peux rien...


Faut arreter de l'arroser ! 

les plantes ca aime pas trop l'eau !

----------


## Le Pharaon

> a mon avis, les hommes seront plus ractifs pour le choix...


Tout  fait ! Et a ne durera pas plus de 24h. 
Reste  savoir combien de temps prendront les maquillages et autres dcorations

----------


## mavina

Moi je propose qu'on ferme ce sujet qui n'a t que trop long ...  ::aie:: 

Fred

----------


## allyson

@dark : t'as propos d'envoyer mon CV gratuitement mais pour contacter BiM tu veux une compensation??? t'es pas un peu bizarre  ::roll::  
on attend un peu (le temps que BiM refasse surface) sinon les filles publieront leurs rsultats!
vous en pensez quoi?

----------


## chaval

hmmm. je pense que ca devient n'importe quoi  ::mouarf:: 
publiez vos rsultats, ca fera avancer un poil le shmilblick.
ou bien, si tu te sens disponible, rcupres les, en donnant une deadline, et publies la synthse, ca vitera que les votes et les tetatives de pinaillage fasse changer les votes au dernier moment...

----------


## allyson

@chaval: les 3 prochains jours je suis dispo en principe alors si je peux avoir les votes avant vendredi je ferais tout pour que vous ayez les rsultats lundi soir!
 vous de voir!

----------


## Auteur

juste une question : il y a combien de participants ? La liste sur la premire page est  jour ?

----------


## allyson

@Auteur : voici la liste finale des participants (ayant remis photos + rponses au questionnaire):
- DavidDeTroyes
- shadowmoon
- pharaonix
- ArHacKnIdE
- Rei angelus
- BizuR
- jbrasselet
- lakitrid
- buchs
- Skyrunner
- loka
- BertrandA
- Bujuman
- Cybher

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Salut  Tous,

Pourrait avoir un petit rcap de la situation ?  ::D:

----------


## Le Pharaon

> @Auteur : voici la liste finale des participants (ayant remis photos + rponses au questionnaire):
> - DavidDeTroyes
> - shadowmoon
> - pharaonix
> - ArHacKnIdE
> - Rei angelus
> - BizuR
> - jbrasselet
> - lakitrid
> ...


Dans quel ordre as-tu effectu le tri ? Je ne peux tre derriere BertrandA, malgr tout ce qu'il fait  la plante. Je dois exiger une contre-election  

 :8O:

----------


## Cybher

dernier? c'est ce que j'avais prvu ! tout va bien  ::D:

----------


## Le Pharaon

> dernier? c'est ce que j'avais prvu ! tout va bien


Est ce parce qu'on est noctambule ?  ::?:

----------


## Cybher

possible...enfin moi je dis que son classement risque d'influencer les autres honorables membres du jury  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Oh on s'enerve pas, c'est *QUE* la liste des participants (dans le desordre), c'est pas le resultat du vote !

----------


## lper

> Oh on s'enerve pas, c'est *QUE* la liste des participants (dans le desordre), c'est pas le resultat du vote !


Ben heureusement parce que vu ta tronche !  ::mouarf::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Ben heureusement parce que vu ta tronche !


Tu sais c'qu'elle te dit ma tronche ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## allyson

et si vous lisiez avant de vous emporter comme a!!!
ce n'est que la liste des participants demand par Auteur et rien d'autre!
pour ce qui est des votes j'ai reu un mp ce matin d'une des membres du jury!
j'attends le reste!
je compte sur vous pour passer le mot autour de vous afin de pouvoir en finir le plus tt possible
++

----------


## Le Pharaon

Une nouvelle prsidente du jury ?  ::D:

----------


## Satch

> pour ce qui est des votes j'ai reu un mp ce matin d'une des membres du jury!
> j'attends le reste!


Miracle !!
Ce sujet ne sera enfin plus en tte de page !!  ::aie::

----------


## allyson

@buju : chuis pas prsidente! chaval a propos que je la remplace si elle ne se manifeste (vu que je suis dispo ces temps ci)! pour en finir avec cette histoire!
@satch : mais il restera dans vos mmoires longtemps  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

a mon avis, cela va etre archiv dans le best of de la taverne, tellement c'est norme !

----------


## chaval

> @buju : chuis pas prsidente! chaval a propos que je la remplace si elle ne se manifeste (vu que je suis dispo ces temps ci)! pour en finir avec cette histoire!
> @satch : mais il restera dans vos mmoires longtemps


wowowooooo ! moi, j'ai oblig personne ! (j'ai propos ca, moi ??  :;): )

----------


## Admin

> a mon avis, cela va etre archiv dans le best of de la taverne, tellement c'est norme !


A mon avis si on continue comme a, les rsultats seront donn  titre posthume  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> a mon avis, cela va etre archiv dans le best of de la taverne, tellement c'est norme !


et il y aura assez de place pour archiver cette discussion ?

----------


## chaval

y'a marqu que c'est l'election de mister developpez.com, mais pas de quelle anne, nuance !!

----------


## Auteur

> y'a marqu que c'est l'election de mister developpez.com, mais pas de quelle anne, nuance !!


les rsultats seront valables pour les 15 prochaines annes...

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> y'a marqu que c'est l'election de mister developpez.com, mais pas de quelle anne, nuance !!



Mais on a vot....BiM a les rsultats...vu l'organisation j'espre que c'est la dernire lection...c'tait marrant l'ide mais la c'est long et chiant... ::mrgreen::

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Mais on a vot....BiM a les rsultats...vu l'organisation j'espre que c'est la dernire lection...c'tait marrant l'ide mais la c'est long et chiant...


Juste parce que les jury n'est compos que de ..............



> A mon avis si on continue comme a, les rsultats seront donn  titre posthume


Tu prpares un coup contre les footeux ?  ::aie::

----------


## allyson

@chaval : t'as peur de qui au juste?  ::aie::  
@trinity : BiM a les rsultats certes mais au cas o elle ne se manifeste pas, on a propos une autre option: me faire parvenir les votes par mp et je publierais les rsultats au plus tard lundi soir
@buju: c'est pas gentil  ::nono:: 
@tous: vous connaitrez les rsultats en 2006  ::):  enfin on peut toujours esprer  ::roll::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

allez c'est dcid. BiM a des empchements persos ou pro on ne va pas attendre indfiniement, ca commence  faire ch** tout le monde :-)

*les membres du jury, envoyez vos votes (votre top 5)  allyson*

----------


## allyson

ah les modos s'en mlement explicitement  ::mrgreen::   a devrait acclrer les choses  ::aie::  
l je n'ai reu qu'un seul vote et c'tait un top 3!
je vais envoyer un mp  tous les membres du jury pour leur demander de m'envoyer leur top 5 si possible (sinon bah on fera avec le top 3)!
++

----------


## chaval

> allez c'est dcid. BiM a des empchements persos ou pro on ne va pas attendre indfiniement, ca commence  faire ch** tout le monde :-)


J'ai t un prcurseur  dire ca... il y a un mois  ::mouarf:: 

elle va etre contente, BiM, de se faire vincer de la sorte.... mais elle en saura rien, vu que ces 3 ou 4 posts seront noys dans 15 nouvelles pages pour elle ^^

----------


## allyson

mp envoy  tout le monde  :;):  
et dj une rponse  ::mrgreen::

----------


## nebule

Merci pour le MP !
Promis je fini de tout lire demain  ::!::

----------


## allyson

de rien  :;): 
je rpte un TOP 5 serait prfrable...

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> mp envoy  tout le monde  
> et dj une rponse



je sais que je suis trop forte  ::aie::  ....en meme temps ca fait 1 mois que j'ai vot moi  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Le Pharaon

> je sais que je suis trop forte  ....en meme temps ca fait 1 mois que j'ai vot moi


 :8O:

----------


## anitshka

j'ai vot aussi  ::D:  dsole pour le retard messieurs...

----------


## ultracoxy

Euh dsole mais je me laisse moi aussi dborde par le boulot.

J'aimerais bien voter mais je ne sais pas o sont les photos !

Quelqu'un saurait t'il me renseigner ?  ::D:

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Euh dsole mais je me laisse moi aussi dborde par le boulot.
> 
> J'aimerais bien voter mais je ne sais pas o sont les photos !
> 
> Quelqu'un saurait t'il me renseigner ?



Page 65 et 66!!!!!!

----------


## allyson

hola  ::): 
merci  : milia, trinityDev, liza83, khany, anitshka, nebule et ultracoxy pour leurs rponses  :;): 
j'attends celles de : 
- Sachiel31
- Oluha
- BiM (je n'y compte pas trop vu qu'elle n'a apparemment pas accs au Net)
- lou87
- ellene
- morgiane
faites passer le mot svp
merci  ::):

----------


## pinocchio

> Page 65 et 66!!!!!!


Donne plutot les numros de messages car les pages sont configurable. Moi j'en suis  34.
Cordialement

----------


## pinocchio

Aprs recherche en modifiant mes options, es photos sont  partir du message 970

----------


## nebule

> Page 65 et 66!!!!!!


Moi aussi j'ai galr pour les retrouver !!!

----------


## chaval

> Moi aussi j'ai galr pour les retrouver !!!


vou sinsinuez qu'il y a beaucoup trop de message dans ce thread ?  ::mouarf::  ::aie::

----------


## Higestromm

Bah c con ca commence  s'organiser si proche des 100 pages.

----------


## Admin

> Bah c con ca commence  s'organiser si proche des 100 pages.


De toute facon y'aura bien 10 pages de raction aprs publication des rsultats je m'en fait pas.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Le Pharaon

> De toute facon y'aura bien 10 pages de raction aprs publication des rsultats je m'en fait pas.


Il faudra dans ce cas virer tous les ractionnaires  ::mouarf::

----------


## allyson

mais pourquoi faut-il toujours qu'il y ait des retardataires?  ::cry::

----------


## BiM

Je suis de retour  ::): 

Ce matin j'ai ENFIN reu mes identifiants de la part de Neuf Telecom, ils auraient envoy le courrier plutt ils auraient pu annoncer des dlais plus courts (ben w, je synchronise depuis un sacr moment). Bon voil pour ma vie... (3615 Ma vie !!)

Donc comme l'a annonc allyson elle publiera les rsultats lundi soir, donc je tcherai d'envoyer mes propres rsultats d'ici l. Allyson reste notre prsidente remplaante  :;): 

Je vais enfin pouvoir r-envahir le chat avec toutes mes btises. Je vais aussi essayer de prendre du temps pour me pencher sur ces questionnaires.

Bonne nuit  tous !




> J'ai t un prcurseur  dire ca... il y a un mois 
> 
> elle va etre contente, BiM, de se faire vincer de la sorte.... mais elle en saura rien, vu que ces 3 ou 4 posts seront noys dans 15 nouvelles pages pour elle ^^


Grilled !!!

Dark > Mme pas mal le week-end dernier, y'avait pas d'alcool pour moi (mis  part le ros  ::D:  J'aurais d en emporter un pichet pour pas m'ennuy)
Ally > Merci beaucoup de ton aide  ::):

----------


## allyson

ah notre prsidente est de retour  ::):  
c'est avec plaisir que j'accomplirai cette tche mais si tu veux le faire toi mme je te forward le tout y a pas de problme  :;): 
ps : ellene m'a envoy son vote reste plus que les autres cites ci dessus ainsi que notre chre prsidente  ::):

----------


## mavina

> ah notre prsidente est de retour  
> c'est avec plaisir que j'accomplirai cette tche mais si tu veux le faire toi mme je te forward le tout y a pas de problme 
> ps : ellene m'a envoy son vote reste plus que les autres cites ci dessus ainsi que notre chre prsidente


Treve de politesse, tu le fais qu'on en finisse  ::aie::

----------


## allyson

::mouarf::  t'inquite je m'en occupe  :;):  
mais l g toujours pas reu les 5 derniers votes et on est dimanche!!!!
je propose qu'on prolonge un peu pour, disons mardi soir ou mercredi dans la journe! vous en pensez quoi?

----------


## Olivier Regnier

profites en bien allyson car lorsque ce sujet sera clt, on va supprimer ce thread et ton compteur va revenir  0  ::rire::

----------


## allyson

pourquoi 0  ::cry::  ???
j'en avais plus de 300 avant ce thread!!!

----------


## mavina

On est dans la taverne, de toutes facons ya aucun message qui compte ici (dsol  ::aie:: )

----------


## allyson

du moment que a compte pas et que j'avais plus de 300 messages avant ce thread pourquoi mon compteur serait  0??? ::cfou::

----------


## Olivier Regnier

C'tait histoire de te faire peur  ::mouarf::

----------


## allyson

mchant  ::langue::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

on prolonge tant que je suis pas premier  ::aie::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> on prolonge tant que je suis pas premier



C'est beau l'ego....ton 2eme prnom c'est modeste??   ::aie::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> C'est beau l'ego....ton 2eme prnom c'est modeste??


rentres  la maison toa!! j'ai faim!!  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Mais pourquoi encore prolonger ? Si on ne respecte pas la date butoire, pourquoi s'acharner ? On en tient pas compte en basta...

Allez, moi je veux les resultats, et etant surement bon dernier, j'ai ce droit !  ::aie::

----------


## mavina

> Mais pourquoi encore prolonger ? Si on ne respecte pas la date butoire, pourquoi s'acharner ? On en tient pas compte en basta...
> 
> Allez, moi je veux les resultats, et etant surement bon dernier, j'ai ce droit !


+1

Immaginez des ellections prsidentielles qui commencent en avril et qui finissent en dcembre  cause des gens qui s'abstiennent de voter...
Ici c'est pareil, yen a marre, faisons la rvolution !  ::aie::

----------


## Higestromm

Coupons Des Tetes !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> Coupons Des Tetes !!!!!!!!!!!


david aurait alors plus de chance d'etre premier  ::aie:: 

*aie pas frapper*  ::mouarf:: 

@allyson: comme tu vois, le clan mle a parl, donne les rsultats ce soir. repousser d'un jour puis deux, ne changera rien, ca a tellement dur que les jurys ne passent meme plus sur le thread sauf quand elles se perdent sur la taverne...

et pour celles qui passent et qui n'ont pas donn leurs votes, elles n'ont pas d'excuse. alors donne les rsultats s'il te plait  ::):

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> david aurait alors plus de chance d'etre premier


Que tu me trouve pas mal est une chose, que ma chre et tendre me trouve mignon est aussi une chose mais que la bande d'lectrices en ruption prte  exploser  la moindre photo lgrement denude me trouve mignon, l, y'as un  foss !!!  ::aie::  




> @allyson: comme tu vois, le clan mle a parl, donne les rsultats ce soir. repousser d'un jour puis deux, ne changera rien, ca a tellement dur que les jurys ne passent meme plus sur le thread sauf quand elles se perdent sur la taverne...
> 
> et pour celles qui passent et qui n'ont pas donn leurs votes, elles n'ont pas d'excuse. alors donne les rsultats s'il te plait


Je plussois fortement et je pense qu'il a parl au nom de tous les candidants, visiteurs, spectateurs, modo et impatients du forum !!!

----------


## Le Pharaon

Si Buju pose problme au jury il peut facilement retirer sa candidature et cder le trone. 

Je suis plus intress par l'avenir de mon quipe de foot que par cette ternelle election .

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> rentres  la maison toa!! j'ai faim!!



nan mais il faut arreter les drogues toi la  ::aie::

----------


## Le Pharaon

> nan mais il faut arreter les drogues toi la


Pour parler de sentiment amoureux et d'autres folies du genre il y'a un thread  ct. Ils aiment trop troller les amoureux  ::aie::

----------


## la drogue c'est mal

> nan mais il faut arreter les drogues toi la


on parle de moi ?

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Je suis plus intress par l'avenir de mon quipe de foot que par cette ternelle election .


Quoi ? Le KING n'est plus motiv (une fois de plus diront les mauvaises langues) ? Tu prfre ton equipe de foot  cette si exceptionnelle election de Mister DVP viens juste de commencer ? Alors l, tu m'epate !  ::aie::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

flash special:
suite a un crash du server aprs qu'un morceau de pizza ait saut sur le ventilateur du cpu, les votes et les photos ont t perdus.

L'lection reprend  zero. que ceux qui veulent s'inscrire le fasse savoir  la suite de ce mini thread  ::lol::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> flash special:
> suite a un crash du server aprs qu'un morceau de pizza ait saut sur le ventilateur du cpu, les votes et les photos ont t perdus.
> 
> L'lection reprend  zero. que ceux qui veulent s'inscrire le fasse savoir  la suite de ce mini thread



FATAL ERROR.....les votes seront donns mardi soir ou mercredi soir il me semble.

 ::zoubi::   :;):

----------


## gorgonite

bon on ferme le tout vendredi...  ::P:

----------


## Auteur

> flash special:
> suite a un crash du server aprs qu'un morceau de pizza ait saut sur le ventilateur du cpu, les votes et les photos ont t perdus.


Pourquoi, le votes et les photos taient crits sur les palles du ventilo ?

1360 me message. Qui aura l'honneur d'crire le 1500me ?
 ::dehors::

----------


## _solo

j'ai commencer a lire ce thread zapper entre le 1er et dernier post genre lecture toute les 10 page et la 91 Pages je me demande sur quoi a virer la conversation ???
parce que ca m'etonnerais qu'on parle tjrs de l'election  ::?:

----------


## chaval

eh bah si. mais les "gagnants" sont toujours pas dfinis...

Je savais que les filles passaient des plombes  la salle de bains, mais je pensait qu'elles taient plus rapides pour prendre des dcisions

----------


## _solo

> eh bah si. mais les "gagnants" sont toujours pas dfinis...
> 
> Je savais que les filles passaient des plombes  la salle de bains, mais je pensait qu'elles taient plus rapides pour prendre des dcisions


Juste pour arreter avec ses idees preconcue , je suis pas une fille et je passe environ 1h dans la salle de bain le matin et 2 voir 3 heure le soir et le W-E .....( d'ailleurs ca doit etre a cause de moi la secheresse   ::aie::   ::oops::   ::?:   ::oops::  

Mais c'est vrai quelle ont du mal(e) a se decider la ...
je me demande si c'est le record de page pour des reponses  ::question::

----------


## Auteur

> je me demande si c'est le record de page pour des reponses


Seul le btisier de DVP bat le record du nombre d'affichages. Par contre pour ce qui est du nombre de messages, cette discussion bat le record toutes catgories.

----------


## allyson

hola amigos  ::): 
au boulot j'ai pas accs au forum dsole  ::oops::  
alors qu'avez vous dcid? 
si vous voulez mon avis, vous avez attendu des mois alors un jour ou 2 ce n'est rien ...
en tous cas, je suis  votre disposition  :;): 
++

----------


## Olivier Regnier

Tu donnes les rsultats maintenant que l'on se marre un peu et aprs thread /dev/close  ::mrgreen::

----------


## gorgonite

la trop longue eRection.... a dure tant que a, elles doivent tre contentes, ces geekettes  ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## allyson

ok alors



> Chers candidats, membres du jury, spectateurs;
> 
> Les rsultats de l'E*l*ction Mr DVP.com seront affichs dans la journe du mercredi 1er novembre 2006 (tiens, pile poile le 52 me anniversaire de la guerre de libration de mon pays  !! je vous promets que c'est une coincidence  ).
> En esprant que d'ici l, les retardataires enverront leurs votes.
> 
> Cordialement
> 
> Allyson
> Prsidente (remplaante  ) de l'honorable jury de l'E*l*ection Mr DVP.com (oula que c'est long  dire  )

----------


## BizuR

> Seul le btisier de DVP bat le record du nombre d'affichages. Par contre pour ce qui est du nombre de messages, cette discussion bat le record toutes catgories.


Pour reprciser les choses ... je crois qu'il faut corriger ta dclaration car il existe UNE discussion plus longue que celle-ci et elle a eu lieu durant la coupe du monde 2006 de football (allez, jte laisse la parole Buju  ::aie:: ), le fil avait dpass, si je ne me trompe pas, 1700 messages !

Sinon allyson, merci pour la prcision, je serai tout oue !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## BertrandA

> Les rsultats de l'Elction Mr DVP.com seront affichs dans la journe du mercredi 1er novembre 2006 (tiens, pile poile le 52 me anniversaire de la guerre de libration de mon pays  !! je vous promets que c'est une coincidence  ).


C'est aussi la Toussaint, autrement dit la fte des morts.
Je vais aller annoncer la nouvelle  Siphyllis la plante verte, suis pas certain que a lui fasse plaisir  ::pleure:: ...

----------


## BizuR

De toute maniere, depuis le temps que tu ne l'as pas arrose, elle a dj claqu non ?  ::aie::  (merci  la dure des lections !  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

A insrer dans la FAQ :
Q : Comment faire claquer une plante
R : En organisant les lections Mister DVP.com 
 ::dehors::

----------


## nebule

Bah c'est pas cool je suis pas la jusqu' dimanche  ::?:  

Bon faudra me dire  quelle page regarder car suite aux rsultats devrait y avoir pas mal de commentaires  :;):

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

> Bah c'est pas cool je suis pas la jusqu' dimanche  
> 
> Bon faudra me dire  quelle page regarder car suite aux rsultats devrait y avoir pas mal de commentaires


Je ne pense pas...  ::ange::  
La modration veille  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Mercredi 1er a quelle heure ?

----------


## chaval

> Mercredi 1er a quelle heure ?


oulah !! malheureux !
il a fallu 2 mois pour fixer un jour de dclaration de rsultat !
vas pas leur demander une heure !!

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> oulah !! malheureux !
> il a fallu 2 mois pour fixer un jour de dclaration de rsultat !
> vas pas leur demander une heure !!


Attend la declaration des resultats n'est pas encore faites et si on definie pas un moment precis, ca va encore retarder ce fameux moment (genre "aller mercredi  minuit... Ah ben on a qu'as pousser jusqu'a vendredi alors... Bon allez Lundi prochain dernier caras... Promis jeudi c'est le dernier jour... Coucou me revoila, bon allez je vous file les resultats en fin de semaine...").  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

voyons deux mois que cette discussion a t ouverte soient 60 jours.On approche des 1400 messages c'est  dire 
1400/60 = 23 messages par jour soit un peu moins d'1 message par heure.

Il y a  15 membres du jury, comme ce sont des demoiselles on peut estimer qu'elles sont les auteurs de 80% des messages de cette dicussion soient 
1120 messages. soit 74 messages par tte.

attention je n'ai pas compt les mp

 ::aie::   ::aie::  
 ::dehors:: 

oui, je sais honte  moi  ::sm::   ::rire::

----------


## BertrandA

> Il y a  15 membres du jury, comme ce sont des demoiselles on peut estimer qu'elles sont les auteurs de 80% des messages de cette dicussion


Tu es gentil, tu estimes tout seul. 
Le machisme  2 balles j'apprcie moyen et a commence  sentir sous les aisselles tous vos propos l...

----------


## Erwy

> Il y a  15 membres du jury, comme ce sont des demoiselles on peut estimer qu'elles sont les auteurs de 80% des messages de cette dicussion


Si tu appelles messages quelques choses qui  un lien avec le contexte original, peut tre, par contre ,messieurs, vous tes bien les auteurs de 80% de la pollution de ce topic (et je suis gnreux)

----------


## mavina

> Tu es gentil, tu estimes tout seul. 
> Le machisme  2 balles j'apprcie moyen et a commence  sentir sous les aisselles tous vos propos l...


Personnellement je trouve que ce topic, a force d'tre l, send bien des aisselles aussi... Tu trouves pas que tu es un peu agressif ?
Il a bien prcis que c'tait une blague (ne serait-ce que par tous les smileys) (peut tre de mauvais gout mais une blague quand mme), alors calmos hein ...

Fred

----------


## Auteur

Ok, bon, sur ce coup j'ai t lourd. Dsol  ::boulet::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Ok, bon, sur ce coup j'ai t lourd. Dsol


Mais non, mais non  ::calin::  

Allez vient  ::chin::  ::mrgreen::

----------


## BizuR

> Personnellement je trouve que ce topic, a force d'tre l, send bien des aisselles aussi... Tu trouves pas que tu es un peu agressif ?
> Il a bien prcis que c'tait une blague (ne serait-ce que par tous les smileys) (peut tre de mauvais gout mais une blague quand mme), alors calmos hein ...
> Fred


Rhooo, faut pas lui en vouloir ... il essaie d'influencer les derniers votes des jurys manquants  ::mouarf::  ... et quand bien mme il fut un pwal agressif, ca ne se voulait pas "mchant" je crois  ::roll::

----------


## BertrandA

> Ok, bon, sur ce coup j'ai t lourd. Dsol


Bon j'ai pas t trs gentil non plus  ::sm::   ...
Aprs tout je suis un terroriste !!!

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Rhooo, faut pas lui en vouloir ... il essaie d'influencer les derniers votes des jurys manquants  ... et quand bien mme il fut un pwal agressif, ca ne se voulait pas "mchant" je crois


Toi par contre tu es mechant, na !  ::langue::  

Accusation purement subjectif et aucunement anti-concurentielle...  ::ange::  

*Attention* : ceci est un post humouristique !

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Bon j'ai pas t trs gentil non plus   ...
> Aprs tout je suis un terroriste !!!


 ::chin::  allez vient avec nous !  ::D:

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

On fait une pause  ::chin::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> On fait une pause


Ouai, j'en meurt d'envi... 

Allez, viendez mes copains !  ::chin::   ::P:

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Pour reprciser les choses ... je crois qu'il faut corriger ta dclaration car il existe UNE discussion plus longue que celle-ci et elle a eu lieu durant la coupe du monde 2006 de football (allez, jte laisse la parole Buju ), le fil avait dpass, si je ne me trompe pas, 1700 messages !


Merci de m'avoir donn la parole. Jamais personne ne m'a fait autant plaisir ! 

Effectivement, ce fut une discussion plus longue mais aussi plus importante, pollue par ces experts de l'Amour. Il fallait trouver des rponses existentielles  tous les problmes dont souffre ce sport universel, le seul rgit par un code de dontologie souvent ignor par les mdias. Sans doute le premier sport que l'humanit ait connu. 

J'espre que le thread sera dans 2000 ans expos dans le muse de Babilone. Le monde se souviendra toujours de ceux qui ont tent par tous les moyens lgaux de le sauver, et de celui qui m'a donn la parole. 

Bonne journe  vous !

----------


## chaval

> J'espre que le thread sera dans 2000 ans expos dans le muse de Babilone. Le monde se souviendra toujours de ceux qui ont tent par tous les moyens lgaux de le sauver, et de celui qui m'a donn la parole. 
> 
> Bonne journe  vous !


a mon humble avis, ce thread finira comme celui dont vous parlez : dans les poubelles de developpez  ::aie::  
mais bon, c'est un avis personnel  ::mouarf:: 

Edit : dsol, mais c'est pour ne pas que tu te fasses de faux espoirs

----------


## BizuR

> J'espre que le thread sera dans 2000 ans expos dans le muse de Babilone. Le monde se souviendra toujours de ceux qui ont tent par tous les moyens lgaux de le sauver, et de celui qui m'a donn la parole. 
> Bonne journe  vous !


Euuuuuuh, je crois que ce thread a DEJA t mis  la poubelle  ::aie:: 
[Edit]Grill !  ::mrgreen::  durdur ![/Edit]

----------


## Le Pharaon

chaval, BizuR vous semblez tre atteint du virus dont souffre D.D.T, je ne parle pas de ce thread qui traite de la plus longue election de l'histoire.  ::aie::  

Je parle du thread sur le foot.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> chaval, BizuR vous semblez tre atteint du virus dont souffre D.D.T, je ne parle pas de ce thread qui traite de la plus longue election de l'histoire.


Mais qu'est ce que j'ai encore dit ?  :8O:  J'ai dit du mal du foot a mon insu ? Si c'est l'cas, c'est pas fait exprs !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## chaval

D.D.T ?? c'est quoi donc ??

----------


## BizuR

DDT >> DavidDeTroyes (ne t'inquietes pas Chaval, Buju fume plus que nous !)
Sinon, Buju, tu fumes bien plus que nous toi  ::aie::  ... on parlait bien du thrad du foot et il a bel et bien t jet  la poubelle depuis un moment ... au dessus de 1500 posts, tu peux considrer qu'un tel fil prend de la place pour rien  :;):

----------


## Le Pharaon

> J'espre que le thread sera *dans 2000 ans* expos dans le muse de Babilone.


Ca y est dans les archives du forum non ?  ::D:

----------


## chaval

je ne crois pas, non....

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

Aie.. on arrive au 1400 me..

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

Ca y est  ::aie:: 
 ::dehors::

----------


## Le Pharaon

> je ne crois pas, non....


J'ai vu les limites de ta piti  ::D:

----------


## allyson

hola  ::): 
@Auteur : merci pour tes "faux calculs"  ::aie::  
@Erwy : merci d'avoir corrig Auteur  :;):  
@David : je ne veux pas donner une heure prcise par peur de ne pas pouvoir respecter le dlai  une seconde prs! je prfre dire "dans la journe" qui signifie : soit le matin soit l'aprs-midi (et non le soir! le soir je me rgalerais avec les commentaires  ::mouarf::  )
@modos : siouplait, attendez un peu avant de supprimer le thread  ::cry::  

heu, je n'ai toujours pas eu les votes des 5 retardataires  ::roll::  !



> Dernier dlai pour la remise des votes : Mercredi 1er Novembre  10 h 00 (il faut bien une heure limite!)


sinon bah je me demandais comment vous voudriez que les rsultats soient annoncs!
moi je pense donner le TOP 3 avec le pourcentage!
vous en pensez quoi?!

----------


## BertrandA

> heu, je n'ai toujours pas eu les votes des 5 retardataires  !


Ben... Laisse tomber, maintiens ton dlai je crois que la patience des modos est  bout l...



> sinon bah je me demandais comment vous voudriez que les rsultats soient annoncs!


De manire nette et brutale (genre guillotine quoi), en rouge sur fond noir avec le requiem de Mozart en fond sonore : Siphyllis adore la musique et a sera de circonstance  ::aie::  



> moi je pense  donner le TOP 3 avec le pourcentage!
> vous en pensez quoi?!


Oui oui c'est trs bien... Hein les gars c'est bien  ::lol::  ?

----------


## Auteur

> hola 
> @Auteur : merci pour tes "faux calculs"


Toutes mes excuses aux membres du jury dont tu fais parti. ::hola::

----------


## allyson

> Ne m'envoyez plus rien!!!
> Les votes sont termins!
> Vous connaitrez les rsultats aprs la page de pub heu ... je veux dire dans pas trs longtemps  
> A tout de suite

----------


## allyson

hola tout le monde  ::): 
D'abord je vais vous expliquer comment je suis arrive  ces rsultats:
J'ai trac une sorte de tableau o j'ai mis les noms des candidats (lignes) et les places (1re, 2me, 3me, 4me et 5me! colonnes) et pour chaque candidat j'ai calcul le nombre de votes  la 1re, 2me, 3me, 4me et 5me place.
N'ayant pas eu les TOP 5 que j'avais demands par tous les membres, j'ai dcid de me baser sur le TOP 3.
Cependant, s'il y a galit parfaite sur les TOP 3, je regarde la 4me place et ainsi de suite ... afin de dpartager les candidats  ::): .
Maintenant passons aux choses srieuses  ::mrgreen::  



> Ladies & gentlemen  (heu non, c'est un forum francophone  )
> Chers forumers :
> 
> **2me dauphin de Mr DVP.com 2006 :
> 
> *BertrandA* et sa pauvre plante Siphyllis 
> (eh oui! vous allez devoir vous partager la 3me marche du podium  )
> 
> **1er dauphin de Mr DVP.com 2006 :
> ...


Enfin, je tiens  vous remercier tous d'avoir jou le jeu et je vous remercie pour tous ces moments de dlire  ::): 
C'tait lent certes mais trs sympa
merci encore
j'attends vos commentaires avec impatience  :;): 

ps: eh oui bujuman n'est finalement pas le king ...
ah j'allais oublier, j'ai une capture d'cran du tableau que j'ai trac si vous le voulez...

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

HIHIHI.... ::mouarf::  


Si j'entends un "je le savais"...va il y avoir des morts  ::aie:: 

je modifie mon texte: va il y a voir du meutre...

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

a la demande des malvoyants, je me dois de mettre  la visibilit de tous le nom du gagnant. un grand bravo  lui d'etre si parfait et si modeste  ::aie:: 

**Et .... Mr DVP.com 2006 (roulement de tambour! on fait avec les moyens du bord  )

`.(*.(`..).*).`
*.,.*Pharaonix*.,.*`
`.(.(.* *.)`.).`



ps: c'est ma chrie qui doit tre fire de son debile prfr  :8-):

----------


## allyson

c'est pas parce que t'es modo que t'as le droit de nous bousiller la vue  :8O:  !!!!
mais bon puisque c'est "ta journe" je vais rien dire  :;):  
@la chrie de Phara : alors, heureuse?  ::aie::

----------


## BertrandA

Bonjour c'est Siphyllis  ::coucou:: ,

Je tiens  remercier toutes celles qui ont vot pour moi   ::merci:: . Vous resterez  jamais dans ma chlorophylle, merci.

Je tiens galement  manifester mon incomprhension face  la cruaut de celles qui ont ignor le sort funeste qui m'attends.
J'espre sincrement que le remord, la contrition et le fait d'avoir ma mort sur leur conscience ne gcheront pas leur sommeil.

J'aurais enfin aim entendre une dernire fois les oiseaux chan... NONNNNNN pitiiiiiiiiiiii !!!!! AAARGGGGGGGGHHH !!!

----------


## loka

Moi je veux bien savoir si j'ai eu 1 vote au moins  ::aie:: 

Et felicitation aux gagnants du concours  ::D:

----------


## BertrandA

<Scrounch !>
Ouf, enfin dbarrass de cette plante verte  la c...

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> Moi je veux bien savoir si j'ai eu 1 vote au moins 
> 
> Et felicitation aux gagnants du concours


oui mais c'etait une erreur d'inattention du jury ^^





> @la chrie de Phara : alors, heureuse?


on va attendre son commentaire  ::):  dj que j'avais les chevilles de la taille de mon ego, maintenant elle va peter un cable...

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> @la chrie de Phara : alors, heureuse?


Je pense que d'ici un mois voire plus...je vais encore entendre des echos de modestie....ca va tre difficile... ::aie::   mais je garde quand meme  ::zoubi::

----------


## allyson

@phara : lol 
@trinity : j'imagine  ::mouarf::  
@Bertrand : mais t'es horrible!!!  :8O:  t'es sur le podium, a te suffit pas???
@loka : tu fais parti des 11 candidats ayant reu des votes  :;):

----------


## mavina

Bon, tout est bien qui finit bien, on peut enterrer le topic ou vous voulez encore discuter de choses qui n'avanceront pas  grand chose de plus ?  ::aie::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

je pense qu'on doit le garder jusqu'a l'election 2007  ::lol::

----------


## Admin

> je pense qu'on doit le garder jusqu'a l'election 2007


Regardez le l'autre Windosien qui fait son beau  ::aie::

----------


## mavina

> Regardez le l'autre Windosien qui fait son beau


Laisse le, comme tout bon windows il finira par (se) planter  ::aie::

----------


## Olivier Regnier

C'est bien de connatre le premier mais qui est le dernier ?  ::aie::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

si t'es fier d'etre windosien tape dans tes mains!! clap clap


je ne vois pas l'interet de savoir qui est le dernier, ca se fait pas d'afficher bujuman comme ca!! :p
et puis si on parlait de moi plutot?

je ===>

----------


## allyson

@lakrine : c'est simple y a pas de dernier  ::mrgreen::  
@phara : te manque une couronne, non?  ::aie::  
@la chrie de phara : t'en penses quoi?  ::mouarf:: 
et bujuman n'est pas si loin que a dans le classement  :;):

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> @la chrie de phara : t'en penses quoi?


Ca c'est pas cool, j'ai un nom...si ca continue sa tete va eclater il sera tout pas beau  ::aie::  moi j'en pense ...bon ok je vais fabriquer une couronne (avec des pick ::mrgreen::  ) je lui donnerai promi.. :;):

----------


## shadowmoon

juste pour savoir, j'ai eu combien de vote(s) ?

----------


## loka

Dans ce cas mme chose  ::D:

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> juste pour savoir, j'ai eu combien de vote(s) ?


moins que moi, plus qu'un autre et presque pareil qu'untel  ::):

----------


## Cybher

oula jai pris du retard! je suis ton que les rsultats soient deja tombs... ::mouarf::

----------


## allyson

non, ne fermez pas encore svp  ::cry::  
suite  la demande de shadowmoon et xavlours voici le tableau des votes  ::): 

je rappelle qu'il manque le vote de 5 membres ...

----------


## Higestromm

On a pas eu les questionnaires ! Snirfl

----------


## allyson

@Higestromm : heu le questionnaire ou les rponses au questionnaire?

----------


## Cybher

je vois que certaines membres du jury n'ont pas respecter la reponse de ma derniere question...

----------


## allyson

c'tait quoi dj? ::aie::

----------


## Cybher

tu va pas me dire que tu na plus mon questionnaire?  ::aie::  
moi en tout cas je ne l'ai plus...

----------


## allyson

moi non plus  ::aie::

----------


## Cybher

comment ca? c'est un scandale !!  ::aie::

----------


## Higestromm

> @Higestromm : heu le questionnaire ou les rponses au questionnaire?


Bah les rponses ne devaient pas etres publiques ???

Au fait Buju tu est ou dans le classement la ?  ::aie::

----------


## granquet

je trouve la maniere de comptage des points non equitable et demande une r-lction avec d'autres regles de comptage de point !

 ::aie:: 

http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/5...sterdvptq4.jpg

----------


## allyson

::lol::  j'ai rien compris  ton comptage  ::aie::  
@Higestromm : bah perso je ne les ai plus car j'ai d vider ma boite pour recevoir les votes  ::oops::

----------


## granquet

> j'ai rien compris  ton comptage


a m'etonne pas ... t'as une tux blonde  :;): 

1iere place: 5 points
2ieme place: 4 points
3ieme place: 3 points ...
etc ...

suffit de multiplier le nombre de votes pour une place par le nombre de points attribu a la place, et de faire la somme des points

ex: pour Bizur : (2*5) + (2*4) + (1*3) + (3*2) = 27 points ...
soit calif a la place de pharaonix  ::mrgreen::  

(c'est juste pour faire chier ... c'est tout ...  ::P: )

----------


## loka

C'est vrai que ce serais pas mal de savoir comment les places ont t attribus, je ne remet pas en cause le classement, il est fait point (mme si avec le systme de Dark Ebola je gagne une place et je passe 4em exaequo plutot que 5em  ::mouarf::  ).

Simple curiosit en fait surtout ^^

edit : Youhou je suis 5em !  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Cybher

bravo  tous !!

je me demande qui a vot pour moi?  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

je me pose la meme question que Cybher

----------


## Cybher

on a du rendre les photos publiques, le jury pourrait en faire autant avec leur vote.... ::mouarf::

----------


## jbrasselet

Je constate que je n'ai eu semble-t-il aucun vote puisque je ne suis pas dans le tableau  ::D:  
Jolie performance  ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::  
 ::bravo::

----------


## allyson

salut  ::): 
perso j'ai effectu deux classements:
1* par rapport aux photos
2* par rapport aux rponses au questionnaire :
  j'ai mis les candidats en colonnes et les questions en lignes dans un tableau et je mettais :
   + lorsque la rponse me plaisait
   - lorsque la rponse me dplaisait
   = lorsque la rponse m'tait indiffrente
ensuite j'ai compt le nombre de +,- et =
enfin j'ai compar entre les 2 classements pour arriver  ceci:




> 5* loka
> 4* skyrunner
> 3* bizur
> 2* pharaonix
> 1* bujuman


voil  ::):

----------


## anitshka

Pour ma part je n'ai s utilis les questionnaires... pas beaucoup de temps et de toute facon rien qu'avec les photos j'avais deja mon classement de fait 




> 1- BertrandA : pour sauver sa plante verte... je suis une grande cologique
> 2- Rei angelus : pour sa tenue de plage
> 3- Skyrunner : bis
> 4- BizuR : bis 
> 5- Bujuman : pour faire remonter ses stats

----------


## BizuR

Yop tout le monde ! 

Heureux de voir que je suis second ! Bon, j'ai pas dcroch la premiere place, c'est un fait, mais je me console avec le nombre de voix maximum dans le classement !

Par contre, en voyant le dtail, je me dis que il y a *peut etre* ( ::roll:: ) eu un trompage de calcul  ::aie:: . O sont passs les 3 votes >5e place pour pharaonix dans le dcompte de sa place ?  ::mrgreen:: 

Enfin moi jdis ca, jdis rien hein ... mais ya une premiere place en jeu la  ::mouarf::

----------


## allyson

@BizuR : contente toi de ta 2nd place  ::mouarf::  
certes tu as eu plus de voix que phara mais lui il a t class "mieux" que toi  :;):  (cf. ma mthode de classement)
et  vrai dire pour moi, malgr mon classement vous tes tous 1er  ::):  (c'est phara qui va pas tre content  ::aie::  )

----------


## BizuR

Ah bah de toute maniere ... on va pas remettre en cause les calculs de positionnement et me contenterait de ma 2nde place  :;): 

Par contre, il n'a "qu'un seul" vote de plus que moi pour la 2e place ... alors que j'en ai 4 de plus que lui pour les 3e et 4e places  ::roll:: 

Et sinon bah flicitations a tout le monde pour ces elections et vivement la prochaine  ::aie::

----------


## BertrandA

Je viens d'acheter un hamster femelle, je l'ai appele scarlatine... On recommence une nouvelle lection  ::mrgreen::  ???

----------


## allyson

@BizuR : il a un vote de plus que toi  la 2nd place en effet ce qui fait toute la diffrence!
le principe du vote ne porte pas sur le nombre de votes mais sur le nombre de fois o l'on est bien class dans le vote  ::):   ::calin:: 

@Bertrand : heu pas la peine, t'es 1er  ::aie::  
c'est tout de mme trs fragile un hamster  ::oops::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Bon alors le classement est tomb...

Bravo  *Pharaonix*

je suis meme pas dans les 10 premiers, ca fait mal  ::aie::

----------


## allyson

@david: comment a??
t'es 9me  ::roll::

----------


## Arnaud F.

> non, ne fermez pas encore svp  
> suite  la demande de shadowmoon et xavlours voici le tableau des votes 
> 
> je rappelle qu'il manque le vote de 5 membres ...


J'ai une question, je suis o dans ce tableau de vote? J'ai beau regard je me vois pas et pourtant j'ai particip  ::triste::   ::triste::   ::triste::

----------


## Le Pharaon

Le modos qui s'occupait des questionnaire est sorti premier 
C'est scandaleux !

----------


## BiM

> J'ai une question, je suis o dans ce tableau de vote? J'ai beau regard je me vois pas et pourtant j'ai particip


Dsole parrain, j'ai pas vot  ::(: 

Sinon t'aurais eu au moins une premire place  ::):

----------


## Le Pharaon

La taverne serait-elle en deuil ?  

Quand les chiffres tombent tout le monde se tait 

 ::mouarf::

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Bonjour  tous,

C'est ou que l'on peut avoir un rcap de la situatiuon ?

Merci  ::): 

EDIT : Je n'attends aucune rponse...

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Par contre, il n'a "qu'un seul" vote de plus que moi pour la 2e place ... alors que j'en ai 4 de plus que lui pour les 3e et 4e places


Effectivement ! On dirait que *pharaonix* avait des bonus supplmentaires

Je trouve a scandaleux.  ::mouarf::

----------


## allyson

@arhac : voici les rsultats avec le principe de comptage  ::): 
et par l t'as le tableau des votes  :;):

----------


## khany

Bon, je rentre de formation alors je viens de voir qui endosse la couronne !

Flicitations mon ch'ti Phara !

Pour tenir ton rang, tu dois donc imprativement (succs oblige) crire 10 articles DotNet d'ici le 31 dcembre  ::aie::  

Pour les curieux, voici mon vote bas sur des lments anachroniques complets :



> 1) Cybher
> 2) Pharaonix
> 3) BertrandA
> 4) BizuR
> 5) loka


Pour rsumer : Cybher, c'est  cause de la Leffe, Phara, le maillot qui n'en est pas un, BertrandA la chlorophylle, ... (BiZuR et loka, je sais plus  ::oops::   mais cherchez dans le farfelu  ::mouarf::  )

----------


## Le Pharaon

Mister DVP c'est :

`.(*.(`..).*).`
*.,.* Bizur *.,.*`
`.(.(.* *.)`.).` 


PS : DDT ne parle plus  ::mouarf::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> PS : DDT ne parle plus


Vous etes en relation avec le repondeur de DDT, vous pouvez laisser un message apres le BIP sonore... BIIIIIIIIIIIIP...

----------


## Cybher

comme quoi la leffe, ca peut etre utile... ::mouarf::

----------


## allyson

gn?  ::koi::

----------


## khany

> comme quoi la leffe, ca peut etre utile...


Oh vi ! surtout la Blonde (ben oui, pour moi, c'est normal !!!) mais Radieuse, Triple, ... ca me va aussi  ::aie::

----------


## Zipyz

> Oh vi ! surtout la Blonde (ben oui, pour moi, c'est normal !!!) mais Radieuse, Triple, ... ca me va aussi


Arrgghhhh ben non les radieuses et triples sont bien meilleures !
Mais ma prfrence va quand mme  la triple karmeliet !

----------


## Cybher

une bonne Leffe quelqu'elle soit, ca me va !! lol

----------


## Le Pharaon

Je crois que c'est bizur le Mister DVP, il a plus de point que pharaonix.  ::roll::

----------


## Cybher

on lance l'lection de miss dvp.com a la suite?  ::aie::  



non pas taper moi ...  ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## loka

Moi je suis pour  ::mouarf::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

Ben voyons.....bande de mec va  ::aie::

----------


## Le Pharaon

> on lance l'lection de miss dvp.com a la suite?


Je ne donnerai que des points ngatifs ! 

Il est temps de remonter le morale  DDT, il est vraiment triste

----------


## Higestromm

P - 1


On y est presque

----------


## granquet

> P - 1
> 
> 
> On y est presque


 ::mouarf3::

----------


## mavina

> Ben voyons.....bande de mec va


Et pourquoi pas ?
On serait surement mieux organiss que vous, pour sur  ::aie:: 

Fred

----------


## pinocchio

> Ben voyons.....bande de mec va


Disons que vous pourriez au moins le faire pour ceux qui ont fais l'lection chez les mecs. Mme en ne montrant les photos qu' eux. Ils l'ont bien fais..

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Il est temps de remonter la morale  DDT, il est vraiment triste


"Le vent souffle sur la montagne mais celle ci ne bouge pas"

----------


## jbrasselet

On pourrait mme ne pas demander de photos en maillot de bain tellement on est gentleman  :;): 

hein comment a je l'avais pas fourni de toute faon  ::aie::

----------


## mavina

Moi j'aurai plutt vu le fait que les filles ne postent pas leur photos, elle l'envoient  un membre du jury (un peu comme BiM) qui centralise tout et envoie le tout aux autres membres du jury ...
Enfin, apres c'est vous que vous voyez, si ca vous tente  ::aie:: 

Fred

----------


## loka

Le jury serait constitu des participants  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Cybher

ca me va !  :;):  

je veux bien faire partie du jury  ::):

----------


## BizuR

Et jveux bien que les filles fassent comme moi  ::aie::  ... pour info, j'ai fourni deux photos de plages, une avec le haut et l'autre sans le haut ...   ::mrgreen:: 

Sinon je suis partant pour le jury aussi ! M'enfin, jforce personne a faire cette lection hein  ::mrgreen::

----------


## mavina

Au passage je participerai surement a la prochaine election mister dvp, juste pour rire de mon classement  ::aie:: 

Fred

----------


## Cybher

si tout le monde est d'accord, on accepte l'ide de Bizur !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Au passage je participerai surement a la prochaine election mister dvp, juste pour rire de mon classement


C'est pas vident ! 
La sortie peut tre choquante  ::aie::  

Cf : DDT




> P - 1
> 
> 
> On y est presque


On y est. Une page ouverte par deux sympathisants du *FC Bara* : hasard ou pas ?

----------


## Olivier Delmotte

bon les filles, arretez de faire vos timides

faites peter les photos en maillot de bain, le questionnaire on s'en fout  ::mouarf:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> bon les filles, arretez de faire vos timides
> 
> faites peter les photos en maillot de bain, le questionnaire on s'en fout




 ::nono::   ::kill::   ::scarymov::   ::zekill::   ::pan::

----------


## Olivier Delmotte

toi c'est bon, on a dj  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> C'est pas vident ! 
> La sortie peut tre choquante  
> Cf : DDT


"Le lion grogne fort mais ne mange pas les fruits de l'arbre"

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> toi c'est bon, on a dj


 meme pas  ::aie::

----------


## Olivier Delmotte

oui c'est vrai, sans maillot de bain c'est pas autoris  ::aie:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> oui c'est vrai, sans maillot de bain c'est pas autoris



ba tanpis alors je ne peux participer  ::aie::

----------


## Olivier Delmotte

> ba tanpis alors je ne peux participer


on rajoutera tout ce qu'il faut avec photoshop ... dont un maillot de bain  ::mouarf::   ::aie:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## BertrandA

Tiens on a atteint la page 100 et personne n'a remarqu  ::lol::  ?
On peut mme doter le concours d'un prix : il doit me rester des bouts de plante verte quelque part...

----------


## Auteur

c'est parti



> Alors voila les modalits du concours :
> Pour participer, ces dames et demoiselles doivent prsenter :
> 
> - Une photo en portrait cadre sur le visage
> - Une photo de plein pied Tenue de tout les jours
> - Une photo de plein pied Tenue de Soire (robe de soire)


 ::dehors::

----------


## Cybher

et la tenue de plage?

----------


## mavina

Pour moi, une photo d'un oeuil (comme mon mien sur mon avatar ou le portrait de trinity) me suffit... Ne dit on pas que les yeux sont le reflet de l'me ?  :;): 

Fred

----------


## Olivier Delmotte

> c'est parti


moi ca me va, ouvre le thread avec les regles :p

----------


## Auteur

> moi ca me va, ouvre le thread avec les regles :p


euh non,  ::nono::

----------


## allyson

@DDT : qu'est ce que t'as?  ::calin::  
heu pour le concours, a risque d'tre dlicat pour moi vu que je porte le foulard (du coup chuis perdante  tous les coups, quoi que ce n'est pas sr ...  ::aie::  ) mais bon si un oeil vous suffit comme mavina, a me va  ::aie::

----------


## Arnaud F.

> heu pour le concours, a risque d'tre dlicat pour moi vu que je porte le foulard (du coup chuis perdante  tous les coups, quoi que ce n'est pas sr ...  ) mais bon si un oeil vous suffit comme mavina, a me va


C'est quoi cette auto-discrimination?  ::nono::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

et Zut....je suis sortie et ay j'ai loup le 1500eme post... ::cry:: 


 ::aie::

----------


## mavina

Au fait trinity joli oeuil, dommage que ca soit en noir et blanc  :;): 

Fred

----------


## Auteur

> et Zut....je suis sortie et ay j'ai loup le 1500eme post...


nananre il tait pour moi le 1500me  ::mouarf::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Au fait trinity joli oeuil, dommage que ca soit en noir et blanc 
> 
> Fred



Lol j'adore le noir et blanc en photo....mais promis si il y a lection je sors la couleur  ::aie:: 

eu fred t'as fait une faute :red:

----------


## mavina

Ran  ::(: 

Bah moi je le verrai jamais, puisque je ne ferai pas partie du juri...

*boude*

Fred

edit : qui a dit que j'tais obsd par les yeux ? Je trouve ca joli c'est tout  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> Lol j'adore le noir et blanc en photo....mais promis si il y a lection je sors la couleur


Pour les deux yeux ?

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Ran 
> 
> Bah moi je le verrai jamais, puisque je ne ferai pas partie du juri...
> 
> *boude*
> 
> Fred
> 
> edit : qui a dit que j'tais obsd par les yeux ? Je trouve ca joli c'est tout



c'est pour ca que l'on a invent le public....vous avez bien mis vos ttes en public..bref de toute facon ca m'tonnerait qu'il y en ait, qu'il y est des participantes...et de toute facon l'organisation par des mecs tait dj pourrite  ::aie::  alors par des mecs en jury... ::mrgreen::

----------


## mavina

> c'est pour ca que l'on a invent le public....vous avez bien mis vos ttes en public..bref de toute facon ca m'tonnerait qu'il y en ai, qu'il y est des participantes...et de toute facon l'organisation par des mecs tait dj pourrite  alors par des mecs en jury...


Boarf... Que veux tu que je rponde  ce concentr de pssimisme ?

Adieu beaux yeux, je ne verrais jamais le fond de ton me...

Fred, mlancolique ce soir

----------


## Auteur

> Boarf... Que veux tu que je rponde  ce concentr de pssimisme ?
> 
> Adieu beaux yeux, je ne verrais jamais le fond de ton me...
> 
> Fred, mlancolique ce soir


Tu sais Mavina j'ai beau regarder ton oeil, je ne vois que le reflet d'une lampe... ::aie::

----------


## mavina

> Tu sais Mavina j'ai beau regarder ton oeil, je ne vois que le reflet d'une lampe...


Rat, reflet du jour  :;): 

Fred

----------


## allyson

> Tu sais Mavina j'ai beau regarder ton oeil, je ne vois que le reflet d'une lampe...


je croyais que c'tait le flash ...  ::dehors::

----------


## mavina

> je croyais que c'tait le flash ...


Moi je trouve que ce reflet fait naturel, pas flash ou lampe ... >_<

----------


## allyson

lol si tu le dis  ::mouarf::  
ce qui est sr c'est que t'as une jolie couleur d'yeux  :;):

----------


## mavina

> lol si tu le dis  
> ce qui est sr c'est que t'as une jolie couleur d'yeux


 ::oops::  En fait ca dpend des saisons  ::aie:: 
En t ils sont bleus verts, en hiver verts gris... ce qui n'arrange pas ma facination pour cet organe... Jme demande toujours comment c'est possible de changer de couleur selon la saison  ::aie:: 

Fred

----------


## allyson

bah tout dpend de l'intensit de la lumire du soleil  ::): 
et oui la nature fait bien les choses

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

tu pouvais avoir des yeux marron caca comme tout le monde au lieu de faire ton cameleon occulaire??
mOsieur se la pete!!  ::aie::

----------


## mavina

pour une fois que je peux ...  ::aie:: 

Allez je te rends ta place xD

Fred

----------


## allyson

@phara :  ::lol::  il a beau avoir une belle couleur d'yeux il est pas Mr DVP  ::aie::

----------


## mavina

> @phara :  il a beau avoir une belle couleur d'yeux il est pas Mr DVP


Il s'tait pas prsent non plus xD

Fred

----------


## allyson

> Il s'tait pas prsent non plus xD
> 
> Fred


il avait p'tet peur de pas faire le poids  ::aie::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

Et si on bouclait ce thread la...c'est bon maintenant ca prend de la place pour rien..

----------


## Olivier Delmotte

> Et si on bouclait ce thread la...c'est bon maintenant ca prend de la place pour rien..


vi, ouvrons en un autre pour miss developpez  ::mouarf::

----------


## Admin

> vi, ouvrons en un autre pour miss developpez


Farpaitement...

Je note cependant que certaines n'ont pas le courage de faire ce qui ces messieurs ont fait. ::lol::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Farpaitement...
> 
> Je note cependant que certaines n'ont pas le courage de faire ce qui ces messieurs ont fait.


C'est de la provoc ca ou je reve!!!!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Admin

> C'est de la provoc ca ou je reve!!!!


Moi jamais  ::ange::  ::ange::  ::ange::  ::ange::

----------


## gorgonite

> Farpaitement...
> 
> Je note cependant que certaines n'ont pas le courage de faire ce qui ces messieurs ont fait.



+1, et je veux bien faire parti du jury... ou faire passer les oraux de rattrappage  ::aie::

----------


## Rei Angelus

Je m'absente 1 semaine et il me faut une journe pour lire mes 10 pages de retard. En plus, tout cela pour constater que ma superbe tenue de plage n'a eu d'effet que sur une personne.  ::cry::  




> 2- Rei angelus : pour sa tenue de plage

----------


## Pouic

Hmm, j'ai la flemme de me taper les 100 pages... Y a pas un post rcapitulatif du classement, avec les photos, etc, etc... ?

----------


## nebule

> salut 
> perso j'ai effectu deux classements:
> 1* par rapport aux photos
> 2* par rapport aux rponses au questionnaire :
> [...]
> enfin j'ai compar entre les 2 classements pour arriver  ceci:
> voil


Ha moi j'ai fait comme a aussi !  :;):  
Et j'ai mme fait les questionnaires avant les photos histoires de pas tre influence  :;):  

Bon en tout cas, merci pour ce recoupement Allyson ! Beau boulot et bravo au Mister 2006 !

Elle est o l'charpe ??? Et moi je veux une photo du vainceur avec la couronne  ::lol::  

Pour l'lection des miss vous seriez bien capables de diffuser nos photos  ::lol::  

En tout cas, pas facile de lire les 10 pages loupes ! Faut arreter de papoter autant et aller bosser  ::mouarf::  

Bon sur ce, je vais m'en retourner (bosser un peu quand mme !!!)

Marie

nb : comme dj dit prcdement, j'ai dj des photos de moi en ligne ... A vous de les trouver. Petit indice, voir ma signature ...  :;):

----------


## Olivier Delmotte

> Moi jamais


je confirme que c'est pas du tout le style de gael  ::mouarf:: 

trin ... maillot de bain et plus vite que ca  ::aie:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## mavina

> il avait p'tet peur de pas faire le poids


C'est cruel mais c'est vrai ...  ::roll::  

Fred

----------


## BertrandA

Vds 3me place au concours de Mister DVP.
Pas trop cher, mais quand mme, vu les frais engags.

----------


## nebule

> Vds 3me place au concours de Mister DVP.
> Pas trop cher, mais quand mme, vu les frais engags.


 ::lol::   Essaye sur Ebay  ::lol::

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Vds 3me place au concours de Mister DVP.
> Pas trop cher, mais quand mme, vu les frais engags.


je veux la liste des membres du jury qui ont vot pour toi, ainsi que leurs adresses .

----------


## Auteur

> Vds 3me place au concours de Mister DVP.
> Pas trop cher, mais quand mme, vu les frais engags.


Frais engag  :8O:  ? Une plante verte qui n'a pas survcue au vu du classement. Tu peux tout juste revendre le pot de fleur.

----------


## allyson

@nebule : merci  ::oops::  (le 1er et seul merci que je reois! a fait plaisir)
sinon bah moi aussi je veux voir les vainqueurs avec leurs jolies charpes aux couleurs de DVP et le 1er avec sa couronne  ::aie::  
@mavina: qui ne tente rien ...  :;): 
@Bertrand: pourquoi voudrais-ru vendre ta place?  ::roll:: 
ps: nebule je t'ai vue  ::mrgreen::  
sinon bah chapeau bas pour votre maison  :;):

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> je confirme que c'est pas du tout le style de gael 
> 
> trin ... maillot de bain et plus vite que ca



Mais n'importe quoi la les mecs!!!!! mais je reve....mais vous faites geek la  ::aie::

----------


## Admin

> Mais n'importe quoi la les mecs!!!!! mais je reve....mais vous faites geek la


J'ai rien fait  ::ange:: 
c'est pas moi  ::ange:: 
c'est pas de ma faute  ::ange:: 
j'etais mme pas l j'attendais le bus  ::ange::

----------


## loka

C'est quoi un geek ?  ::mouarf::  

Tu m'envoies les photos demain trinity c'est bien a ?  ::aie::

----------


## Erwy

> J'ai rien fait 
> c'est pas moi 
> c'est pas de ma faute 
> j'etais mme pas l j'attendais le bus



D'ailleurs je suis tmoin (enfin une fois qu'on aura envisag le ddommagement de mes frais)  ::mouarf::

----------


## Olivier Delmotte

> Mais n'importe quoi la les mecs!!!!! mais je reve....mais vous faites geek la


on fait pas les geeks ... on EST des geeks  ::mouarf::

----------


## Admin

> on fait pas les geeks ... on EST des geeks


Moi je le prends pas pour moi  ::ange::

----------


## gorgonite

alors  quand le Miss DVP.com et le Miss Geekette ???

----------


## anitshka

> alors  quand le Miss DVP.com et le Miss Geekette ???


ma foi je ne vois pas de grande diffrence entre les 2... Mais si vous souhaitez faire les mme chose pour nous les charmantes demoiselles, ouvrez un autre thread...

----------


## Olivier Delmotte

> alors  quand le Miss DVP.com et le Miss Geekette ???


ben c'est bon, Miss Geekette c'est trin, elle est imabatable  ::mouarf::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> ben c'est bon, Miss Geekette c'est trin, elle est imabatable



Il va y avoir du meutre  ::fessee::  attend que je t'attrape tortue!!!

----------


## gorgonite

> ben c'est bon, Miss Geekette c'est trin, elle est imabatable




ben non, elle n'utilise pas BSD ; mais des bougies seulement  ::P:

----------


## Olivier Delmotte

je t'attend crocro

----------


## Auteur

> alors  quand le Miss DVP.com et le Miss Geekette ???


ouverture du concours au 3000me messages  ::aie::  (ben, oui, il faut bien respecter les dlais qui ont t tablis jusqu' maintenant).
 ::dehors::

----------


## lakitrid

> ouverture du concours au 3000me messages  (ben, oui, il faut bien respecter les dlais qui ont t tablis jusqu' maintenant).


Vu comment les modos / rdacteurs se dchanent sur ce post ce devrait tre rapidement atteint !

----------


## Admin

> Vu comment les modos / rdacteurs se dchanent sur ce post ce devrait tre rapidement atteint !


Voila une remarque trs pertinente  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf:: 

Allez les modos, au boulot  ::sm::

----------


## Olivier Delmotte

> Voila une remarque trs pertinente   
> 
> Allez les modos, au boulot


+1  ::mouarf::

----------


## nebule

Bon en tout cas moi je vois bcp de mecs parler, parler mais toujours pas de nouveau post  :;):

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Bon en tout cas moi je vois bcp de mecs parler, parler mais toujours pas de nouveau post


Quand des modos parlent on se tait et on prend acte  ::mouarf::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

question: si Miss DVP ouvre, ceux qui portent des robes et des soutifs ont-ils le droit de participer?  ::aie::

----------


## Olivier Delmotte

> question: si Miss DVP ouvre, ceux qui portent des robes et des soutifs ont-ils le droit de participer?


oui, tu peux cumuler les mandats fillo  ::mouarf::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

On t'as reconnu pharaonix...  ::aie::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> On t'as reconnu pharaonix...


c'est pour arreter les solicitations feminines depuis ma victoire (conteste par certains mauvais *perdants* bien que j'admete qu'ils aient raison  ::aie:: )
mais on m'a reconnu, ca doit etre les lunettes de soleil ^^

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> c'est pour arreter les solicitations feminines depuis ma victoire (conteste par certains mauvais *perdants* bien que j'admete qu'ils aient raison )


J'vois pas de qui tu parle...  ::ange::  

Par contre tu pourrai arreter de dire que tu as gagn l'lection alors que c'est moi qui ai gagn !

----------


## Le Pharaon

> c'est pour arreter les solicitations feminines depuis ma victoire (conteste par certains mauvais *perdants* bien que j'admete qu'ils aient raison )
> mais on m'a reconnu, ca doit etre les lunettes de soleil ^^


Y'a eu des contestataires ?  ::mouarf:: 

DDT  ta place je ne parlerai plus de cette lection

----------


## Auteur

Il n'tait pas prvu que le gagnant ait sa bannire ?

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

> Il n'tait pas prvu que le gagnant ait sa bannire ?


Sa couronne auteur!!!sa couronne!!!! une couronne vibrante ca marche aussi  ::aie:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## allyson

> appel  toutes les mes charitables:
> Veuillez remettre la couronne et les charpes aux gagnants de l'lection Mr DVP.com 2006


c'est srieux  ::mouarf::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> DDT  ta place je ne parlerai plus de cette lection


A la tienne non plus, d'ailleurs...  ::aie::

----------


## Joe-La-Boule

Moi je dit BRAVO PHARA !

----------


## nicO1077

En tout cas, on peut pas dire qu'une simple lection Mister DVP.com n'aura pas mis en effervescence tout ce beau monde !!! (Surtout les modos d'ailleurs !!!  ::P:   ::P:   ::P:  ) hh

J'espre simplement qu'il y aura aussi une lection Miss DVP.com, et que l'ensemble des utilisateurs du Forum pourront voter  !! (Avec vue sur les photos !!  ::mouarf::  )

Bon d'accord : je sors !!! ::aie::

----------


## Higestromm

H ben  ::):  Moi qui croyais que les modo se jetteraient sur ce thread pour l'liminer une fois l'election passe.

Comme quoi, un fil c'est un peu comme un bon vin, c'est toujours meilleurs quand on le laisse vieillir un peu  ::):

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

Dterrage de post :-p

c'est quand que ca revient de genre de conneries sur DVP?  ::):

----------


## BiM

Ahaha, tu veux remettre en jeu ton titre ?  :;):

----------


## Auteur

> Dterrage de post :-p
> 
> c'est quand que ca revient de genre de conneries sur DVP?





> Ahaha, tu veux remettre en jeu ton titre ?


C'est fait longtemps qu'on ne vous a pas vu  ::lahola:: 
Comment allez-vous ?  ::D:

----------


## BiM

Ah c'est vrai que je ne vais plus sur la taverne et suis beaucoup moins active sur le forum  :;): 

Ca va bien et toi ?

----------


## Deadpool

Perso je trouve que l'ambiance dans la taverne n'est plus propice  ce genre de dlire.

Mais je ne demande qu' avoir tort.   ::): 

Et non je ne participerai pas  une dition 2012-2013 Mister DVP.  ::aie:: 


Salut BiM, a faisait longtemps.  :;):

----------


## BiM

Oh, mon Deadpoulichou  :;): 

Depuis que j'ai dmnag, vous tes tristes sans RID  :;):

----------


## Auteur

Reviennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnns Bimounette  ::cry::   ::cry::

----------


## Deadpool

> Oh, mon Deadpoulichou 
> 
> Depuis que j'ai dmnag, vous tes tristes sans RID


En mme temps, j'ai dmnag moi aussi.  ::aie::

----------


## BiM

Oh faut pas pleurer Auteur (je retrouve plus le smiley qui rassure).

----------


## BiM

> En mme temps, j'ai dmnag moi aussi.


Paris se vide a une vitesse folle  :;):   ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Perso je trouve que l'ambiance dans la taverne n'est plus propice  ce genre de dlire.


Je ne crois pas, je pense que la relve est assure; surtout quand je lis ce qui s passe ici : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d11...tion-materiel/ et aussi ici : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d12...012-papotages/




> Oh faut pas pleurer Auteur (je retrouve plus le smiley qui rassure).


Celui l :  ::calin::   ?

----------


## giragu03

> Je ne crois pas, je pense que la relve est assure; surtout quand je lis ce qui s passe ici : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d11...tion-materiel/ et aussi ici : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d12...012-papotages/


Je ne suis pas convaincu que l'ambiance soit aussi bonne au niveau global de la taverne qu'elle ne l'a t (de mmoire, l'ambiance qu'on trouve sur ces quelques sujets se retrouvait sur la plupart de ceux de la taverne).

----------


## DevBaldwin

> Je ne suis pas convaincu que l'ambiance soit aussi bonne au niveau global de la taverne qu'elle ne l'a t (de mmoire, l'ambiance qu'on trouve sur ces quelques sujets se retrouvait sur la plupart de ceux de la taverne).


Y serait pas un peu rabat-joie ce vieux l ?  ::aie:: 

Et sinon, je suis pour un retour de l'lection de Mister DVP  ::ccool:: 
Je n'tais pas encore l lors de la 1re dition.

----------


## Deadpool

> Je ne crois pas, je pense que la relve est assure; surtout quand je lis ce qui s passe ici : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d11...tion-materiel/ et aussi ici : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d12...012-papotages/


Ben je sais pas, c'est un sentiment que j'ai, c'est purement subjectif.  ::?: 

Avant, on avait un gros noyau de gens qui tranaient dans la taverne et qui en plus se voyaient parfois IRL (voir le nombre de RID organises  l'poque). 
a contribuait  une ambiance dlirante et a a donn lieu  quelques topics mmorables (les lections Mr  et Miss DVP, l'aspirateur de LineLe, les sujets des RIds etc...), tout a parce que les gens se connaissaient.
Maintenant ce noyau l n'est plus. Beaucoup de ces gens l ne viennent mme plus sur DVP d'ailleurs.

Aprs, je dis pas que l'ambiance est pourrie et que la taverne est moribonde. C'est juste, diffrent quoi...

On a vieilli.  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Maintenant ce noyau l n'est plus. Beaucoup de ces gens l ne viennent mme plus sur DVP d'ailleurs...
> 
>  C'est juste, diffrent quoi...
> 
> On a vieilli.


Tout  fait d'accord, moi aussi je suis un peu nostalgique de cette poque, mais la taverne est toujours aussi active. De plus, les personnes n'tant plus les mmes, les dlires sont en effet diffrents, mais,  mon avis, tout aussi sympathiques.

----------


## BiM

Ah w merde, on est vieux  ::aie::

----------


## Cybher

> Ah w merde, on est vieux


ne me dites pas que je suis le seul jeune  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> Ah w merde, on est vieux


 ::cry::   ::cry:: 




> ne me dites pas que je suis le seul jeune


La date de ton inscription n'est pas rcente  ::aie:: 

Et puis nos statuts "Expert confirm", "Expert confirm snior" ne nous rajeunissent pas  ::aie:: 

Allez on va ouvrir une discussion "c'tait mieux avant" ou "souvenirs souvenirs"  ::aie::

----------


## Lung

> Tout  fait d'accord, moi aussi je suis un peu nostalgique de cette poque, mais la taverne est toujours aussi active. De plus, les personnes n'tant plus les mmes, les dlires sont en effet diffrents, mais,  mon avis, tout aussi sympathiques.


Qu'est ce que je devrait dire !    ::mouarf:: 
Moi, je suis nostalgique de la taverne de 2002~2003.
 :;):

----------


## BiM

> Qu'est ce que je devrait dire !   
> Moi, je suis nostalgique de la taverne de 2002~2003.


Sauf que tu es le seul survivant  ::aie::

----------


## Lady

> Sauf que tu es le seul survivant


Y a bien moi mais  l'poque je pense que je ne savais mme pas que la taverne existait .. J'tais une jeune dveloppeuse qui partageait un unique PC qui allait sur le net avec tout les membres de sa famille, autant dire que ma vie virtuelle tait pas des plus dveloppe ... 

a vous prend de temps en temps d'aller voir vos tout premiers postes sur ce forum ? (moi j'ai honte mais bon ... c'est bon la honte !!)

Sinon je suis pour le retour de llection !!

----------


## Lung

> Sauf que tu es le seul survivant


Si si, il en reste. Mais, ils passent peu.
Par contre, ceux d'avant cette poque, ne passent plus du tout.

----------


## Deadpool

> a vous prend de temps en temps d'aller voir vos tout premiers postes sur ce forum ? (moi j'ai honte mais bon ... c'est bon la honte !!)


Moi perso, je relis quelquefois certaines vieilles discussions de la taverne, et je me marre.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lung

> a vous prend de temps en temps d'aller voir vos tout premiers postes sur ce forum ? (moi j'ai honte mais bon ... c'est bon la honte !!)


Je crois qu'ils n'y sont pas tous. Certain ont t supprims.

----------


## Auteur

> Sauf que tu es le seul survivant


Et moi alors  ::calim2::

----------


## giragu03

> Moi perso, je relis quelquefois certaines vieilles discussions de la taverne, et je me marre.


Du genre celle-ci  ::pastaper::  ?

Dire que je suis rabat-joie, peut-tre. En tous cas ( l'poque je faisais surtout lire la taverne, je me suis essentiellement mis  crire sur le sujet de Rothen), il n'y a pas un noyau dur de la taverne comme c'tait le cas (le genre de personnes qu' force de lire tu finis par quasiment connatre, pour lesquelles tu vas mme presque arriver  anticiper les rponses aux taquineries des autres). Deadpool a mieux expliqu que moi ce que je voulais dire.

Aprs, s'il y en a qui veulent relancer une lection Mr. DVP, je n'y vois aucun inconvnient...

----------


## Deadpool

> Du genre celle-ci  ?


Par exemple.

C'est marrant, tout le monde fait une fixette sur ce sujet.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## BiM

Mon p'tit Poulichou, t'es o maintenant au fait ?

----------


## Deadpool

> Mon p'tit Poulichou, t'es o maintenant au fait ?


Je suis sur Nantes.

Et toi ma pitite BiMounette, toujours en pays catalan?

----------


## BiM

> Je suis sur Nantes.
> 
> Et toi ma pitite BiMounette, toujours en pays catalan?


Non j'les supporte plus  ::aie:: 

J'suis partie  Toulouse !! D'ailleurs on y fait encore des RID nous  ::P:

----------


## ManusDei

> J'suis partie  Toulouse !! D'ailleurs on y fait encore des RID nous


La seule ville au monde avec un fast-food aligot-saucisse  ::ccool::

----------


## Loceka

> D'ailleurs on y fait encore des RID nous


Ah bon ?  ::koi::

----------


## BiM

Elles sont pas publiques, c'est plus intimistes maintenant, mais si tu veux participer, tu es le bienvenu  :;):

----------

